#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  عضو تايه يا ولاد الحلال

## عمرو صالح

*


فكره مش عارف اذا كانت جديدة ولا قديمة

وهي إننا نخصص الصفحة دي للسؤال عن عضو

غائب او عضو اختفى بدون أي سابق إنذار وما أكثرهم

يعني مثلا  اذا كان في عضو لاحظت اختفائه ممكن تسأل عنه
هنا 

أكيد هيكون ليه هنا في المنتدى صديق مقرب
 هيقولنا اخباره

ويطمنا عليه وكمان يوصله سلامنا

اتمنى ان الاقتراح يكون عجبكم 

ها مين اللي هيبدأ ؟؟؟*

----------


## نوسة

ميرسى يا عمرو 
موضوع جميل ويمكن اسيرة عملت موضوع مشابهة بس التانى ابعت رسالة للعضو ومش فكرة بقيتة 

هو موضوع مشابة لموضوعك بس موضوعك جميل لانة زى ما انت قولت فى اصدقاء هنا وعندهم اميلات بعض وممكن يطمنونا زى ما انت قولت أكيد هيكون ليه هنا في المنتدى صديق مقرب
هيقولنا اخباره



انا بستغل الفرصة وبسال على سمسمة وسالى هم مختفين من فترة 
طبعا انا عارفة الامتحانات بس المرة دى هم مختفين جامد يمكن شفت سمسمة من كام يوم ولسة هبعتلها رسالة على الخاص اسلم عليها لقيتها خرجت 

ممكن حد يطمئنا عليها هى وسالى
 كمان روكى مش باين خالص
وميرسى ليك يا عمرو على موضوعك وتحياتى اليك

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*بصراحه افتقد وجود

 محمد البنيان

 ووردة فلسطين

وعبدو باشا*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا ياعمرو لهذا الموضوع الجميل
بيدل على اننا اصبحنا عيله واحده

يانوسة شكرا لسؤالك عن حبايب قلبى 
الغايبين بس اقولك توقعى غياب الكثيرين
هذه الايام وذلك للامتحانات ربنا يوفقهم 
جميعا ويكلل جهودهم بالنجاح والتفوق الباهر 
وطبعا انت عارفه كلهم مابين كليات وثانويه عامة
دعواتنا جميعا لهم بالنجاح الباهر باعلى التقديرات...*

----------


## نوسة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> شكرا ياعمرو لهذا الموضوع الجميل
> بيدل على اننا اصبحنا عيله واحده
> 
> يانوسة شكرا لسؤالك عن حبايب قلبى 
> الغايبين بس اقولك توقعى غياب الكثيرين
> هذه الايام وذلك للامتحانات ربنا يوفقهم 
> جميعا ويكلل جهودهم بالنجاح والتفوق الباهر 
> وطبعا انت عارفه كلهم مابين كليات وثانويه عامة
> دعواتنا جميعا لهم بالنجاح الباهر باعلى التقديرات...*



*
ميرسى لردك يا ماما زوزووادعيلهم كلهم ودعواتنا معاك ربنا يكلل جهودهم با النجاح

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## سمسمة

طيب ابعتى يانوسة ومالكيش دعوة ، عموما الرسايل الخاصة كانت ممتلئة والبريد طبعا مش موجود فاللى هيقولى سئلت عليكى مفيش دليل قاطع ، ممكن يكون سئل فعلا وانا ماشفتش :: 

متشكرة خالص خالص يانوسة ياحبيبتى انا موجودة بس بقطع شوية لحد ماخلص خالص الامتحانات وتشوفينى كل يوم وطول النهار فى المنتدى
بالنسبة لسالى فهى هترجع بس بعد الامتحانات وياريت مارتجعش عشان بتقعد على الكمبيوتر وانا بغير عليه موت ::

----------


## ديدي

فكرة حلوة فعلا ياعمرو
والايام دى ناس كتيرة مش بتتواجد بسبب الامتحانات
ربنا مع الجميع ان شاء الله وبالنجاح والتوفيق

----------


## عمرو صالح

*نوسه   
 انا كمان يا نوسه ملاحظ غياب سمسه  بس انا بقى عارف السبب 
مش الامتحانات وبس
السبب الأكبر انها كانت عازماني على الغدا ومن ساعتها هربت ومش شايفها
يا سمسمه  عوووووووووووودي ومش عاوز الغدا 
خلاص خليها كوباية شاي ولا دي كمان كتير
ياساتر 
مكنتش اعرف ان البخل وحش أوي كده




ماما زوزو

الله يكرمك يا ماما زوزو انتى فعلا قريتي اللي في دماغي
لأن سبب كتابتي للموضوع ده 
أسيره الصبر

يا اسيره الصبر
انا من ساعة ما عرفتك وانتي اسيره  كده 
لازم نشوفلك حل عشان نحررك 

انتى سألتي عن عضوين فعلا مهمين 
عبدو باشا على ما اعتقد اكيد هيكون في امتحانات
ووردة فلسطين فعلا مختفيه من فتره
ومعرفش عنها حاجة 
بس اكيد حد يعرفها كويس وهيطمنا عليها 
أي خدمه يا اسيرة ... الصبر*

----------


## عمرو صالح

> طيب ابعتى يانوسة ومالكيش دعوة ، عموما الرسايل الخاصة كانت ممتلئة والبريد طبعا مش موجود فاللى هيقولى سئلت عليكى مفيش دليل قاطع ، ممكن يكون سئل فعلا وانا ماشفتش
> 
> متشكرة خالص خالص يانوسة ياحبيبتى انا موجودة بس بقطع شوية لحد ماخلص خالص الامتحانات وتشوفينى كل يوم وطول النهار فى المنتدى
> بالنسبة لسالى فهى هترجع بس بعد الامتحانات وياريت مارتجعش عشان بتقعد على الكمبيوتر وانا بغير عليه موت


اهلا يا سمسه قلقتينا عليكي   ::  
مكنش ساندوتش لحمه اللي يخليكي تهربي كده  ::  
وبعدين سيبك من المذاكرة والكلام ده
اللعب احسن
 ::

----------


## سمسمة

عموما ماتنتظرش منى غدا ولا ساندوتش ولا اى حاجة خالص لانى مش هافتح مطعم كمان

كفاية على قهوة قاعة التعارف دى بتكلفنى الشىء وشويات ::

----------


## نوسة

ماد بوىمسافر فى امريكا لمدة 10 ايام وراجع بس هو بقالة يومين بيجى با الليل وهو رايح بكرة ولاية تانية هيدخل المنتدى من هناك لو عرف

انا كمان ملاحظة غياب د عادل

----------


## نادر فؤاد

> في عضو بقاله كام يوم غايب اسمه نادر فؤاد 
> 
> حد عارف حاجة عنه يا جماعة ؟


الف شكر على السؤال اختى العزيزة نور 
مع كل الشكر لك يا عمرو
تحياتى  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

فيه اعضاء فعلا انا مش بشوفهم دلوقتى فى المنتدى وقلقان عليهم باقلهم مده مش بيدخلو 
رحمه اسيره الصبر وبشمهندسه عسوله والدكتوره تسيبه

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

انا هنا يا احمد ومتشكرة على السؤال

وسلامـــــى

----------


## mad boy

> ماد بوىمسافر فى امريكا لمدة 10 ايام وراجع بس هو بقالة يومين بيجى با الليل وهو رايح بكرة ولاية تانية هيدخل المنتدى من هناك لو عرف
> 
> انا كمان ملاحظة غياب د عادل


شكرا يا اختى الحبيبه وانا الى كنت بحسب انى اتنسيت
وانا اعتقد انى مش هعرف اتصل بالمنتدى الا  بعد تلات تيام من بكره
واكيد لو لقيت سايبر او نت كافيه هدخل علطول
وشكرا انك لسه فاكرانى

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> يا جماعة حد شاف شعاع انا بقالى كذا يوم مش شايفها
> 
> لو حد يعرف عنها حاجة يطمنا 
> 
> وسلامـــى


حبيبتي ميرا أنا جيت وآسفه 




> فيه اعضاء فعلا انا مش بشوفهم دلوقتى فى المنتدى وقلقان عليهم باقلهم مده مش بيدخلو 
> رحمه اسيره الصبر وبشمهندسه عسوله والدكتوره تسيبه 
> __________________



اخي أحمد

انا جيت وآسفه لو طولت

----------


## سمسمة

> حبيبتي ميرا أنا جيت وآسفه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اخي أحمد
> 
> انا جيت وآسفه لو طولت


وانا بقول الدوشة فى المنتدى ماله هادى كدة ليه ::

----------


## نوسة

> شكرا يا اختى الحبيبه وانا الى كنت بحسب انى اتنسيت
> وانا اعتقد انى مش هعرف اتصل بالمنتدى الا  بعد تلات تيام من بكره
> واكيد لو لقيت سايبر او نت كافيه هدخل علطول
> وشكرا انك لسه فاكرانى


 ميرسى يا ماد 
لانة مهم جدا نسأل على بعض ما دمنا فى اسرة واحدة 


وردة مختفية من يومين

جوليا بقالها مدة مدخلتش برضوا

ماما زوزو لسة برضوا


اسيرة ردت بس برضوا مش متواجدة

----------


## جوليا

شكرا ياعمرو موضوع جميل

وشكرا ليكي يانوسة عن سوالك عني بس انا كنت مسافرة مع حماتي لندن تعمل عملية

والنتدى وحشني جدا جدا

----------


## عمرو صالح

> شكرا ياعمرو موضوع جميل
> 
> وشكرا ليكي يانوسة عن سوالك عني بس انا كنت مسافرة مع حماتي لندن تعمل عملية
> 
> والمنتدى وحشني جدا جدا


 
الف سلامه لحماتك يا جوليا وانشاء الله تكون عمليه ناجحة  ::  
وحمد الله على السلامة عندي ليكي فكره :Confused:  
احكيلنا على اللي شوفتيه ولاحظتيه في لندن ::  
عمرو ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> وانا بقول الدوشة فى المنتدى ماله هادى كدة ليه


الدوشه هاه انا هدعي عليكي أخلي سالي تاخد الجهاز 24 ساعه وانتي تتغاضي منها





> اسيرة ردت بس برضوا مش متواجدة


الغاليه هسون انا هتواجد بإذن الله

----------


## welly76

الأخوة اأعزاء و الأخوات

أنا آسف لتغيبى طيلت الفترة الماضية 

أختى نوسة 

أختى وردة فلسطين 

أشكركما على السؤال ...... و مش عايز أحرج حد اللى عايز يطمئن عليا عندكوا عنوانى فى التوقيع ميل و ممكن ندردش على الماسينجر


مش عايز حجج  .... و الل أنت وحشتينى أكتر يا وردة فلسطين 

و الأخت أم أمير أنت اللى مقطعه الدنيا سؤال عليا .... أنت عارفه ممكن تجيبينى إزاي

و بالنسبة لناصر عرف دلوقتى إن الترقيه تكليف مش تشريف و إنها مسئولية عشان يقدر القرف اللى الواحد فيه

أشكرك أخى عمرو على فكرة الموضوع شدنى و هو اللى خلانى أقرأه صفحه صفحه و ده نادر لما بيحصل و ده لأن الموضوع جميل

بارك الله فيك .......

بس ممكن أبلغ عن غياب ماما زوزو و بنت مصر وحشونى موووووووووووووووووووت 

ممكن اللى يكلمهم يسلم لى عليهم كتير 

سالى و سمسمه    أظن كل الامتحانات خلصت و ما فيش حجج

آسف للإطالة و لى عودة للحديث الطويل معكم و البحث عن ناصر

----------


## وردة فلسطين

عودا حميدا اخ وليد

ومبروك الترقية

وده تشريف اكيد ليك

لانك لولا انك تستحقها مكنتش حصلت عليها

والحمد لله على رجوعك عندنا من تاني

----------


## سمسمة

> سالى و سمسمه أظن كل الامتحانات خلصت و ما فيش حجج


احنا طول النهار قاعدين فى المنتدى انت اللى مش موجود ياويلى

والف حمد الله على السلامة ::

----------


## أسد

*فكرة حلوة يا عمرو ............. انا بجد افتقد عاشقه الجنان , وقلم رصاص  وعمنا الصعيدى*

----------


## نوسة

> الأخوة اأعزاء و الأخوات
> 
> أنا آسف لتغيبى طيلت الفترة الماضية 
> 
> أختى نوسة 
> 
> أختى وردة فلسطين 
> 
> أشكركما على السؤال ...... و مش عايز أحرج حد اللى عايز يطمئن عليا عندكوا عنوانى فى التوقيع ميل و ممكن ندردش على الماسينجر
> ...


*اهلا يا وليد ازيك والف حمدلله على سلامتك فى المنتدى اية داخل فينا شمال كدة يعنى وبتقول 
و الأخت أم أمير أنت اللى مقطعه الدنيا سؤال عليا .... أنت عارفه ممكن تجيبينى إزاي

هههههههههههههههههههه هجيبك با المباحث يا باشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
طبعا اعرف اجيبك من الماسنجر اللى بتدخلة نصف الليل وعن طريق  الاتصالات السلكية والاسيلكيةهههههههههه
عموما انا بسال عليك هنا فى المنتدى 
وبرضوا انا هقولك ناصر تجيبة ازاى هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هوكمان بخير بس برضوا مشغول زيك تمام

ابعتلنا مومان بقى لاننا برضوا بنسال علية ووحشنا كمان جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

انا شخصيا مفتقدة كل الاصدقاء  اللى غايبن
تحياتى اليك*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

يا جماعة انا مفتقدة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا الاستاذ الصعيدى ووحشانى جداااااااا اسلوبه الرشيق يارب يرجع بالسلامة


وسلامـــــــــــــى

----------


## daria

> *ابعتلنا مومان بقى لاننا برضوا بنسال علية ووحشنا كمان جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> 
> *انا شخصيا مفتقدة كل الاصدقاء اللى غايبن*
> *تحياتى اليك**[/size]*


 
يا نوسة يا حبيبتي كلك ذوق ::  
محمد بس مشغول في الشغل موت 
وحابلغه انكم مفتقدينه ولو اني قولتله ياما والله
وان شاء الله يرجع ينتظم تاني ::

----------


## عمرو صالح

> الأخوة اأعزاء و الأخوات
> 
> أنا آسف لتغيبى طيلت الفترة الماضية


*حمد الله على السلامة يا وليد 
انا معرفكش  صحيح لكن واضح انك محبوب من الجميع
اتمنى اني اشوفك دايما هنا
وفي جميع مشاركاتي
عمرو صالح  *

----------


## عمرو صالح

> يا جماعة انا مفتقدة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا الاستاذ الصعيدى ووحشانى جداااااااا اسلوبه الرشيق يارب يرجع بالسلامة
> 
> 
> وسلامـــــــــــــى



 وانا كمان والله وحشني الأستاذ  المحترم جدا الصعيدي
يارب يكون بخير
اللي يعرف عنه حاجة ميتأخرش عننا بأخباره
شكرا يا ميرا  ::

----------


## عمرو صالح

> *فكرة حلوة يا عمرو ............. انا بجد افتقد عاشقه الجنان , وقلم رصاص  وعمنا الصعيدى*


*
 الله يكرمك يا اسد 
 اخيرا بقينا نشوفك معانا 
ياريت تبقى تيجي على طول
 ويعلم الله  مقدار معزتك عندي  
بتشديد الزين 
ههههههه*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة



هيا فين شعاع بقالها مده غايبة وتاخرت تانى ؟؟؟؟


والدكتوره نسيبه كمان اتاخرت عن المنتدى الى يعرف عنها حاجه ياجماعه يبلغنا علشان تطمنا كمان على النتيجه بتاعتها 


شكرا جزيلا لكم فائق الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## نوسة

> يا نوسة يا حبيبتي كلك ذوق 
> محمد بس مشغول في الشغل موت 
> وحابلغه انكم مفتقدينه ولو اني قولتله ياما والله
> وان شاء الله يرجع ينتظم تاني


ميرسى يا داريا ياحبيبتى 
انا عارفة انة مشغول جدا وبعتلة رسالة ورد عليا بس احنا عايزينة متواجد فى المنتدى معانا 
دة احنا كنا عصابة هههههههههههههههههههههههه شودى ومومان واتصالاتكوا وناصر ووليد وناس تانى كتير بس مش متواجدين نهائيا وكمان بنات كتير جدا برضوا معرفش عنهم حاجة ولاسف اللى اختفوا با التحديد لا اعرف اى وسيلة اتصال بهم  بس هحاول 

يلا ربنا يرجع الجميع بالف سلامة







اما بقى الحاضرة الغائبةماما زوزو فعلا واضح تغيبها جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا عارفة ان فية ناس بتتصل بيها بلغوها سلامى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


اسيرة فارق جدا تغيبك رغم تواجدك القليل


روكى روحت فين

العندليب متغيب قولنا امتحانات واهى خلصت حتى حفلة عيد ميلادة ميعرفش عنها حاجة وفين حبايبة لية مش بيهنوة بعيد ميلادة ولا الغايب ملوش نايب 

سناك بقالك كام يوم متغيب

مظلوم حالك مش عاجبنى فين مظلوم اللى ضحكتة بتجلجل المنتدى كلة ههههههههههههههه

نسيبة انتى فين واخبار النتيجة اية طمنينا عليكى

تايجر ومان فينك وحشتيناااااااااااااااااااااا

وكتيير وكتير

----------


## welly76

المهم دلوقت طالما اتجمعنا من تانى عايزين نعمل شئ جديد

----------


## مظلوووم

> مظلوم حالك مش عاجبنى فين مظلوم اللى ضحكتة بتجلجل المنتدى كلة ههههههههههههههه


ان شاء الله راجع قريب يا نوسه بس ادعيلى
اليومين دول بيعدوا على الواحد بصعوبه ربنا يسترها ويعديها على خير
والف شكر يا نوس نوس على سؤالك وفعلا رغم تواجدى القليل اليومين دول الا انى حاسس انى مفتقدكم فعلا
جايلكم قريب باذن الله
ويجعلوا عاااااااااامر دايما بيكم يا رب وربنا يجمع الغايب والقريب
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## عمرو صالح

*معلش يا مظلوم
قلبي معاك وربنا يشفي صديقك   

انا ملاحظ ان ماما زوزو مش موجوده من فتره مش قصيره
وكمان اسيرة مش بتيجي زي الأول
اللي يعرف حاجة عنهم  
متأخرش علينا  
*

----------


## nour2005

فعلا ماما زوزو وحشاني جدا 

ومفتقداها كتير 

يا رب يكون سبب غيابها خير ويا رب حد يطمننا عليها

----------


## مظلوووم

باذن الله يا جماعه هاتصل بيها النهارده واطمنكم عليها باذن الله
وربنا يرجع كل غايب
ويجعلوا عااااااااامر
انووووووووبيس

----------


## نوسة

> المهم دلوقت طالما اتجمعنا من تانى عايزين نعمل شئ جديد


* اية دة وليد باشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا منور المنتدى* 


*بجد خير ونشكر بقى عمرو صالح مليون مرة لما وليد يرجع با السرعة دى هههههههههههههههههه

اوك يا وليد انت فكر واحنا نعمل الجديد اللى انت عايزة 

منور يا ليدوووووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## عمرو صالح

*محدش شاف بشمهندسه عسوله
ازاي مخدتوش بالكم
بقالها يومين او تلاته مش ظاهرة 
اللي يعرف عنها حاجة 
يجيب اخبارها*

----------


## سـلـوى

*اللى خد بالة زيزو (احمد ))  و*
* ماما نور حبيبتى*
*و انت طبعا يا عمرو*

*ربنا يخليكم ليا* 
*انا الحمد لله بخير بس كنت مشغولة شوية*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *اللى خد بالة زيزو (احمد )) و*
> *ماما نور حبيبتى*
> *و انت طبعا يا عمرو*
> 
> *ربنا يخليكم ليا* 
> *انا الحمد لله بخير بس كنت مشغولة شوية*


ايه يابنتى الغيبه دى كلها المتدى مضلم من غيرك ومن غير شعاع ومن غير الدكتوره ميرا 
لو تعرفى حاجه عن شعاع طمنينا يابشمهندسه 
ولو تعرفى حاجه عن ميرا كمان قولى اخر اخبارى انها هتجيب النتيجه بس على كده لو تقدرى تتطمنى عليها وطمنينا
ربنا يديم الاخوه دايما 
جزاكى الله كل خير

----------


## سـلـوى

ربنا يخليك يا احمد

انا اتصلت بميرا امبارح و هى بخير بس فى القاهرة علشان الدراسة

ربنا معاها و بتقول هترجعة نهرضة و هتدخل المنتدى انهرضة باذن الله

----------


## nour2005

كويس شاطرة يا سلوى شكرا ليكي ادينا تطمنا على ميرا لسا فاضل شعاع يا ترى هيا غاطسة فين ولا فايه ؟ربنا يحفظها ويسلمها ويرجع كل الاعضاء الغايبين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ربنا يخليك يا احمد
> 
> انا اتصلت بميرا امبارح و هى بخير بس فى القاهرة علشان الدراسة
> 
> ربنا معاها و بتقول هترجعة نهرضة و هتدخل المنتدى انهرضة باذن الله


شكرا يبشمهندسه سلوى كويس انك طمنتينا وربنا معاها ناقص بقى شعاع الى يعرف يكلمها يكلمها ويطمنا بردو زى بشمهندستنا الى اتصرفت بعقليه المهندس المحترف ( طبعا لانى بشمهندس بردو ) هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سـلـوى

ههههههههههههههههه طبعا كل المهندسين عباقرة بس بلاش الواحد يتكلم عن نفسة كتير علشان الحسد هههههههه

ربنا يخليكى يا ماما نور
و ربنا يطمنا على كل الغايبين

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

انا جيت يا جماعة 

ربنا يخليكوا على السؤال ومتشكرة خالص يا نوسة على السؤال انتى وزيزو ونور

متشكرة خالص على السؤال والنتيجة لسه مطلعتش انا فى انتظارها لسه ربنا يستر ان شاء الله

وربنا يارب ميحرمنى منكم

وسلامــــى وحبى وقبلاتى

----------


## سـلـوى

*يا جماعة*
*ماما زوزو حبيبتى * 
*فرحت قلبى و خلتنى اطير من الفرحة باتصالها بى اليوم* 
*و بلغتنى انها بخير الحمد لله*

*بس ربنا يسمحة المهندس كل شوية ياجل تصليحة للكمبيوتر*

*يا رب بقى يروح لها و يصلحهولها*
*و هى بعتالكم سلام كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*


*ادعولها بقى ترجع لنا من تانى و الكمبويتر يتصلح*

----------


## عمرو صالح

> انا جيت يا جماعة 
> 
> ربنا يخليكوا على السؤال ومتشكرة خالص يا نوسة على السؤال انتى وزيزو ونور
> 
> متشكرة خالص على السؤال والنتيجة لسه مطلعتش انا فى انتظارها لسه ربنا يستر ان شاء الله
> 
> وربنا يارب ميحرمنى منكم
> 
> وسلامــــى وحبى وقبلاتى


 وانا لأ  ::  





دي اخرتها :Frown:  
انا اسأل  واعمل الموضوع
وغيري ياخد السلامات
شكرا يا دكتوره ::

----------


## سمسمة

*عنوان الموضوع دة كله مااشوفه بيفكرنى بموضوع اتكتب فى المنتدى زمان وكان عنوانه
سمسمة تايهة تايهة ياولاد الحلال
ومسكونى الاعضاء فيه بهدلة
كل واحد دخل كتب منظومة شعرية عجيبة ، بحثت عنه تانى مالاقتوش
سمسمة تايهة وفى رجليها خلال (بنت مصر تقريبا اللى كتبتها)
كنت ايام امتحانات وانقطعت فجأة بس كان عنوان ظريف اوى*

----------


## عمرو صالح

> *اللى خد بالة زيزو (احمد )) و*
> *ماما نور حبيبتى*
> *و انت طبعا يا عمرو*
> 
> *ربنا يخليكم ليا* 
> *انا الحمد لله بخير بس كنت مشغولة شوية*


 
حمد الله على السلامة
انشاء الله يكون السبب خير
وشكرا على اخبار ماما زوزو ::

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> وانا لأ  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دي اخرتها 
> انا اسأل  واعمل الموضوع
> وغيري ياخد السلامات
> شكرا يا دكتوره


يا عمرو باشا دة انت الاصل


يعنى انا من غير ما اقولك شكرا اكيد بتكون فى دماغى كلمة شكرا ليك

ويا فندم انا اصلا بقولك على طول شكراااااااااااااااااااا على كل حاجة 

ويارب نكون اخوات على طول ان شاء الله


ومتزعلش يا عمرو باشا ودة بوكيه كدة على قد ما قسم   ::  

وسلامـــــــى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا فعلا مش لاقى شعاع مابقتش تدخل المنتدى ز ى الاول وفعلا بقلق عليها مطلوب القبض واحضار شعاع الى مقر المنتدى علشان تطمنا واى حد يعرف اخبار عنها يكتبها على طول

----------


## عمرو صالح

صلادينو فين يا جدعان  ::  

عفريت المنتدى مش باين 

اللي يعرف عنه حاجة يبلغه 

سلامنا :: 

 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

فين اشرف المجاهد انا مش بشوفو دلوقتى فى المنتدى راح فين الى يعرف يجماعه يطمنا عليه

----------


## عمرو صالح

*

فاكرين دووحه انا مش شايفه من فتره

اعتقد انه هيرجع بعد ما اكتب اسمه هنا

انا مجرب الحكاية دي 

واخرها مع صلادينو*

----------


## وردة فلسطين

يا جماعة

مين فيكم شاف العندليب

ده حتى التهنئة عشان عيد ميلاده مبردش عالمهنئين

في حد فيكم شمله ريحه ولا حاجة؟

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اختي العزيزة وردة فلسطين العندليب امبارح كان موجود علشان انا شفت مشاركته في موضوع نور المنتدى في قاعة التهاني وحشتيني يا روزا

----------


## وردة فلسطين

تسلمي يا نور

وانا فعلا من شويه شفت مشاركته

----------


## عمرو صالح

*فين الصاعق يا ناس 
مش باين ليه 
اللي يعرف عنه حاجة يبلغنا
من فترة طويلة مش باين*

----------


## وردة فلسطين

والله يا اخ عمرو

انا شايفه انه الاعضاء مشاركاتهم ودخولهم عالمتدى خف جدا مش مثل الاول

مع انه هالايام اجازة ومفيش تعليم ولا امتحانات 

مش عارفة ليه

----------


## عمرو صالح

> والله يا اخ عمرو
> 
> انا شايفه انه الاعضاء مشاركاتهم ودخولهم عالمتدى خف جدا مش مثل الاول
> 
> مع انه هالايام اجازة ومفيش تعليم ولا امتحانات 
> 
> مش عارفة ليه


*أقولك انا ليه
لأن ايام الأجازة الخروجات بتحلى والنت بيكون مش حلو
لكن ايام الدراسة النت بيكون زي العسل 
وبيحلى في عيون الشباب لأنه وسيلة للهروب من المذاكره  
ده رأيي عموماً
انتى ايه رأيك*

----------


## وردة فلسطين

انا موافقة معك مية المية

مفيش اختلاف برايك ده

لكن الخروجات حتفضل عطول الاجازات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مذهلة

::  نوسة  :: 
انتي فين؟؟؟؟؟ 

بحبكوووووووووووووو ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## نوسة

> نوسة 
> انتي فين؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> بحبكوووووووووووووو


*ميرسى يا مذهلة على سؤالك*

*انا موجودة بس تعبانة شوية  عندى برد 
وزهئانة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا نفسيتى مش حلوة 
بس بدخل تخاطيف  بس سؤالك فرق معايا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ميرسى يا حبيبتى*

----------


## حسام عمر

الصاعق الان فى اجازه فى مصر

----------


## عمرو صالح

*يرجع بالسلامة 

 شكرا اخ حسام*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

فعلا احنا مفتقدين نووووووووووووووووسه كثير جدا جدا 

ربنا يرجعك بالسلامه يا نوسه ...ويروح عنك المرض وكذلك الملل ..

----------


## نوسة

> فعلا احنا مفتقدين نووووووووووووووووسه كثير جدا جدا 
> 
> ربنا يرجعك بالسلامه يا نوسه ...ويروح عنك المرض وكذلك الملل ..



*ميرسى يا عصفور على سؤالك ربنا يخليك
والعصفور دة اهداء ليك ههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *ميرسى يا عصفور على سؤالك ربنا يخليك*
> *والعصفور دة اهداء ليك ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> **


هديه مقبووووووووووووووووله يا نوووووووووووووووووووووووووسه ::  


أهم شئ تكونى بخير وصحه يا قطقوطة المنتدى الشقيه ::  


أنا بقى عايز أعرف هى دكتوره نسيبه وباشمهندسه عسوله رااااااااحووووووووووووواااااااااااااااا فين ::  


بصراحه مفتقدهن جدا .. وأعتقد الجميع كذلك 


اللى يعرف حاجه عنهن يبلغنا يا جماعه والاجر والثواب عند الله ::

----------


## أسد

> الصاعق الان فى اجازه فى مصر


من حق أين هذا الرجل ؟؟  ... له وحشة تبلغ عنان السماء ... أسال الله له السلامة 

دمتم بود ... وعلي رأسكم كاتب الموضوع  ::

----------


## عمرو صالح

> من حق أين هذا الرجل ؟؟ ... له وحشة تبلغ عنان السماء ... أسال الله له السلامة 
> 
> دمتم بود ... وعلي رأسكم كاتب الموضوع


جزاك الله خيرا 
انت بتنور اي صفحه ندخلها ::

----------


## نوسة

عايزة اسال على بودا يا جماعة مش بيجى المنتدى خالص  حد عارف مكانة او بيتصل بية 

يبلغة سلامنا ويقولة وحشتنا اكلاتك الحلوة 

انا بفتقدك جدا يا بودا يلا تعال

----------


## nour2005

عسولة فين يا جماعة حد يعرف عنها حاجة ؟ يا رب يكون سبب غيابها خير

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ياجماعه انا ملاحظ ان غياب بشمهنسه عسوله طال قوى على غير العاده وكمان ميرا الدكتوره نسيبه ياريت الى معاه ارقامهم يتصل وويطمنا عليهم

----------


## سـلـوى

*ربنا يخليك يا عصفور الشعر بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى على سؤالك و كلامك*

*و شكرا ليكى يا ماما نوووووووور وحشانى كتييييييير*

*و شكرا طبعا كالعادة لاخويا احمد*


*ربنا ما يحرمنى مكنكم*

*انا اصلى كنت مسافرة معسكر تبع الجامعة للاسماعيلية* 

* علشان حتى ترتاحوا منى شوية*

*و ميرا ان شاء الله هتصل بيها بس هى اكيد علشان كليتها فى القاهرة و هى من بورسعيد و بتسافر كتير بحكم الكلية*

*ربنا يرجعها بالف سلامة*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

الحمد لله طمنتينا عليكى يا سلوى ... ياريت بعد كده تبقى تعرفينا لو حتغيبى تانى عشان منقلقش عليكى يا جميل...وبرضه عايزينك تبقى تطمنينا على دكتوره نسيبه  بصراحه انتو الاتنين بتعطوا للمنتدى طعم خاص وتملى بتحركوا المياه الراكده بنشاطكم وايجابتكم ومواضيعكم المتميزه


تيه ده  معقوله ..فين مشمش الرقيقه ..لالالالالالالالالالا ..الا انتى يا مشمش ..اظهرى وبانى ..عليكى الامانى...بقالى يومين مش بشوفك ....رحتى فين .. والا انتى موجوده وانا نظرى بقى ضعيف ..حكم السن بقى معلش

يا ريت يا جماعه  اللى يعرف حاجه عن  أحد أنهار الرقه والعذوبه بالمنتدى مشمش  يبقى يبلغنا ويطمنا . والاجر والثوايب عند الله

----------


## وردة فلسطين

عصفور الشعر 

توت

انا لسا شايفة لمشمشة مشاركة " بحبايبي فضفضوا"

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> عصفور الشعر 
> 
> توت
> 
> انا لسا شايفة لمشمشة مشاركة " بحبايبي فضفضوا"


شكرا يا روز يا  ذووووووووق  ::  

ريحتينى وطمنتينى الله يريح وطمن قلبك ::

----------


## mshmsh73

> تيه ده معقوله ..فين مشمش الرقيقه ..لالالالالالالالالالا ..الا انتى يا مشمش ..اظهرى وبانى ..عليكى الامانى...بقالى يومين مش بشوفك ....رحتى فين .. والا انتى موجوده وانا نظرى بقى ضعيف ..حكم السن بقى معلش
> 
> يا ريت يا جماعه اللى يعرف حاجه عن أحد أنهار الرقه والعذوبه بالمنتدى مشمش يبقى يبلغنا ويطمنا . والاجر والثوايب عند الله


محمود ايه الكلام الرقيق دا  ربنا يخليك يا رب والله انا مش عارفه اقول ايه اخجلتم تواضعنا معلش انا مكنتش بدخل اليومين اللى فاتوا  كتير علشان كان عندى شغل بس الحمد لله رجعتلكم والف شكر على رقتك والف شكر علشان انت فاكرنى  ::

----------


## welly76

ماما زوزو فين يا أسيادنا

و محمد شحاته


و على العموم أنتم غاليين علينا بس ما تغيبوش علينا

----------


## عمرو صالح

> ماما زوزو فين يا أسيادنا
> 
> و محمد شحاته
> 
> 
> و على العموم أنتم غاليين علينا بس ما تغيبوش علينا


*ماما زوزو موجوده يا وليد
رجعت من يومين 
انت اللي مش باين
نورتنا  *

----------


## سـلـوى

> منقلقش عليكى يا جميل...


*عااااااااااااااااااااع*
*يا ربىىىىىىىىى*
*مش بحب الكلمة دى هنزعل*
*اسال مظلوم زعلت منة قبل كدة بسببها * 






> وبرضه عايزينك تبقى تطمنينا على دكتوره نسيبه بصراحه انتو الاتنين بتعطوا للمنتدى طعم خاص وتملى بتحركوا المياه الراكده بنشاطكم وايجابتكم ومواضيعكم المتميزه


*ربنا يخليك يا محمود*
*ربنا يسهل*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *عااااااااااااااااااااع*
> *يا ربىىىىىىىىى*
> *مش بحب الكلمة دى هنزعل*
> *اسال مظلوم زعلت منة قبل كدة بسببها *


خلاص يا سلوى مش حبقى أقولك يا جميل تانى ....ولا تزعلى ولا تعيطى ::  


 .. ايه رأيك ..أبقى أقلك يا(( بيوتى فل)) والا ((بيريتى)) والا ((وندر فل)) ::  



وعلى رأى كاظم ..أنى خيرتكى فأختارى ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

> *النهاردة انا عايزة اسال عن اثنين انا بحبهم جدا وبقدرهم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> *ماما زوزو 
> وديدى* 
> *انا مش شايفاهم بقالى كام يوم وحاسة ان المنتدى ناقص كتير 
> وحشتونىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حبيبة قلبى العسل السكرة نوسة
دايما يارب تسال عليكى السعادة
واشوفك بالصحة والعافية والهنا
تسلميلى ياغالية على سؤالك عنى
ربنا مايحرمنى منكم ولا من سؤالكم عليا ...*

----------


## عمرو صالح

حمد الله على السلامة يا ماما زوزو  ::  
وطبعا فراشة المنتدى عسولة  ::  
المنتدى يفتقدكم  جدا
متتأخروش تاني
عمرو  ::

----------


## عمرو صالح

*
  ايمان ( دارين ) مش باينه  ليه اللي يعرف عنها حاجة يناديها ويقولها  

انتى بينادوا عليكي وبيقولوا...............























عضو تايه يا ولاد الحلاااااااااااااااال *

----------


## أمة الله

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*


*حد يا جماعه شاف نانيس اختى الصغيرة اللى يشوفها يقول لها تطمنى عليها*

----------


## سـلـوى

*ربنا يخليك يا عمرو*

*و يا داليا00000000000 نانيس انا لسة شايفاها امبارح على الماسنجر*

*و ان شاء الله تكون بخير*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

أطمنوا يا جماعه درايا ((ايمان)) ونانيس موجودين بأذن الله ..بس زى ما تقولوا كده  اليومين دول  بيدخلوا يشوفوا الحاله ايه وبعدين مشاركتين تلاته على السريع كده ...عامة حاله بتحصلنا كلنا خاصة لو مشغولين بأمر عمل او ظروف

وعلى رأى المثل الغايب حجته معاه

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

الحمد لله على السلامة يا دكتور عصام .^-^


فين الأستاذة nour 2005 والاستاذ عصفور الشعر توت و الاستاذ جيمي ..

----------


## بنت شهريار

اوبااااااااااااااااا انت هربت يادكتور
اخطفوة تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى
ورانا ايه يعنى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حمدلله على سلامه حضرتك

----------


## مي مؤمن

> اوبااااااااااااااااا انت هربت يادكتور
> اخطفوة تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى
> ورانا ايه يعنى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حمدلله على سلامه حضرتك


*هو هرب تاني يا عبير امسكوووووووووووووووه 
وانتي فين يا رئيسية  لم يهرب منك ها  
بس ولا يهمنا هنرجعه * 



> شكرا يا عبير و شكرا يا مى على سؤالكم عنى
> 
> بس بجد مش العيانين اللى فطسونى... لأ.. 
> 
> ده انتم اللى فطستونى من الضحك
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه


*عفوا على ايه بس يا دكتور كل فطسة ضحك وحضرتك طيب بقى*

----------


## nour2005

> فين الأستاذة nour 2005


السلام عليكم 
الغالية والعزيزة emerald
اشكرك على سؤالك عني 
انا آهو رجعت بعد غياب لظروف انقطاع النت عندي 
ربنا يخليكي يا قمر ومايحرمنيش منك 
دمتي في رعاية الله

 :129:

----------


## عمرو صالح

> اماك رجع يا رجالة


فين ده :214:

----------


## عمرو صالح

فين جيمي غايب من يوم 29-5 يعني من يوم ما عمل موضوع عيد ميلادي

اللي يعرف عنه حاجه يطمنا عليه

ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

والله كنت بأسأل عن جيمي ليا فترة .. وللأسف أصيب بحادث زي ما ام يوسف قالت ..
وربنا يكون في عونه ويعجل شفائة .

والله حاجة تقهر ..  ::(:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياترررررررررررررررررى انت فين ياجيمى
لو حد معاه تليفونه يطمن لنا عليه ياجماعه
ربنا يجيبها خير ان شاء الله وتكون بسيطه

----------


## مي مؤمن

*فعلا كدة الواحد با يقلق عليه
خير يارب إن شاء الله تكون سليمه*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

فييييييين حسام عمرو .. يارب يكون المانع خير.

----------


## عصام كابو

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> فييييييين حسام عمرو .. يارب يكون المانع خير.



*حسام عنده مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر يا ايمى

و ان شاء الله هايكون معانا قريب جدا

*

----------


## emerald

شكرا يا يا دكتور عصام ..  :f: 
ان شاء الله تتحل المشكلة قريب .. ويرجع تاني .

----------


## Masrawya

فيييين ميمو المصرى يا جماعة
بقاله فتره مش بيظهر 
يارب يكون المانع خير

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياااااااااااااااااااه كل دول سالوا عنى
انا الحمدلله تماااااام وبخير ومازلت على قيد الحياة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وحشتوووووووووووووووووووونى بردو

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم ..
الحقيقة يا جماعة انا بسال على مصراوية .. من فترة مش ظاهرة
ودى مش عادتها..الحقيقة انا ما اعرفهاش بصفة شخصية
بس من ضمن الناس اللى انا بجد بحبها وبحترمها فى المنتدى
ياريت اللى يعرفها بصفة شخصية يقول لى اخبارها ايه؟؟
شكرا

----------


## عصام كابو

*فى ناس كتير قوى غايبين و وحشونى

بدون ترتيب

احمد ناصر

محمد ليدر

بنت شهريار

نوسه

جيمى
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جيت اهوووووووووووو يادكتور
ربنا يخليك يارب

فن جيمىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## عصام كابو

> انا جيت اهوووووووووووو يادكتور
> ربنا يخليك يارب



*حمد الله على السلامة يا مدموازيل عبير   
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

فين ميمو المصرررررررررررررررررررررررررى
وحسام عمر
ومظلووووووووووووم
وشمسى
بدرى 
روحتوا فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
دور معايا يادكتورررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ميمة اسلام

بدوم صوتي لصوتك يا بنت شهريار 
فين ميمو المصري 
وحسام عمر وشمسي ومظلوم 
وفين صلادينو من وقت ما رجعت مشفتوش 
ونوسة كمان رحت فين 
وبجد اللي نفسي اعرف اي اخبار عنها 
العسل بسنت (بنت مصر )
لو حد يعرف اي اخبار عنها يطمنا عليها

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ياااااااااااااااااااه كل دول سالوا عنى
> انا الحمدلله تماااااام وبخير ومازلت على قيد الحياة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وحشتوووووووووووووووووووونى بردو


هو انتى تقدرى تروحى فى حتة اساسا المنتدى بتاعك يا بنتى خطفتى كل اعضاءة انتى وعصابتك
يا ترى الدور على مين :Girl (18):   :Girl (18):   :Girl (18):

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *فى ناس كتير قوى غايبين و وحشونى
> 
> بدون ترتيب
> 
> احمد ناصر
> 
> محمد ليدر
> 
> بنت شهريار
> ...


انت اللى فيين يا دكتور عصام 
انا رجعت مش بشوفك خالص يارب تكون بخير
دعاء

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هو انتى تقدرى تروحى فى حتة اساسا المنتدى بتاعك يا بنتى خطفتى كل اعضاءة انتى وعصابتك
> يا ترى الدور على مين


اعوووووووووووووووووووذ بالله
ربنا مايجعل لنا حد فى الماسنجر له عينييييييييييييييييييييين
الدور عليكى ياحلوووووووووووووووووووووة
نياهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




> انت اللى فيين يا دكتور عصام 
> انا رجعت مش بشوفك خالص يارب تكون بخير
> دعاء


ماهو الدور كان على دكتور عصام
معلش بقى استنى لما نفرج عنه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
صباح الف ياغاليين

فين ابن الببببببببببببببببببببببببببلد

----------


## بنت شهريار

فين دكتور عصااااااااااام كابوووووووووووووو
اظهر وبان عليك الامان يا دكتوررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				فين دكتور عصااااااااااام كابوووووووووووووو
اظهر وبان عليك الامان يا دكتوررررررررررررررررررررر
			
		

ازاي يا عبير يهرب منك ايه شغل العصابات الي اي كلام دة ..............
اوعي تكون عصابة تانيه خطفته دة لا يمكن ابداااااااااا 
جاري البحث عن دكتور عصام حوووووووووووووول
وعلى كل من يجدة الاتصال بمقر عصابه الدوليه المحليه المنتديية شكرا لكم*

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههههههههههه
فينك يادكتوووووووووووووور من يوم ماجيت سألت في الكرسي وانت مختفي اكونش خطفتك انا ومخدتش بالي هههههههههههههههه
جاررررررررررررري البحث عن دكتور عصام يلا ياجماعة طلعوا الدوريات والمطافي وانا هاروح اكل ارجع تكونوا لقيتوه ههههههههههههه 

وفيييييييييييين مصراوية

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اوعي تكون عصابة تانيه خطفته دة لا يمكن ابداااااااااا


نياهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
محدش يقدر ياقمرررررررررررررررررر
العصابة التانية اتخطفت اساسااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جارى البحث والسؤال عن دكتور عصام
حوووووووووووووووووول


فين علاء الدين فوزززززززى

----------


## عصام كابو

> انت اللى فيين يا دكتور عصام 
> انا رجعت مش بشوفك خالص يارب تكون بخير
> دعاء



*دعاااااااااااااء... اظهر و بان عليك الامان

مبروك على النيولوك  الجميل

بس مش عارف اقولك دعاء... و لا سلمى... و لا كنزى

طيب اكلم مين لما احب اكلم الشعب المصرى هههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا دعاء على سؤالك عنى

*

----------


## عصام كابو

> ماهو الدور كان على دكتور عصام
> معلش بقى استنى لما نفرج عنه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه



*كان غيرك اشطر يا عبير*

*انا هنا* 

*هاااااااااااااااااااااااا
 مييييييييييييييين هناااااااااااااااااااااااك*

----------


## عصام كابو

> *
> 
> ازاي يا عبير يهرب منك ايه شغل العصابات الي اي كلام دة ..............
> اوعي تكون عصابة تانيه خطفته دة لا يمكن ابداااااااااا 
> جاري البحث عن دكتور عصام حوووووووووووووول
> وعلى كل من يجدة الاتصال بمقر عصابه الدوليه المحليه المنتديية شكرا لكم*



*اوباااااااااااااا*

*كمان مى هنا.... اطمنى يا مى انا مش ممكن حد يخطفنى*
*هههههههههههه*

*إكس.... قصدى كابو مالوش نهاية....
 Cappo has no end
   
*

----------


## عصام كابو

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> فينك يادكتوووووووووووووور من يوم ماجيت سألت في الكرسي وانت مختفي اكونش خطفتك انا ومخدتش بالي هههههههههههههههه
> جاررررررررررررري البحث عن دكتور عصام يلا ياجماعة طلعوا الدوريات والمطافي وانا هاروح اكل ارجع تكونوا لقيتوه ههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههه

اهلا يا زهراء
*

*انا كمان حاسس انى حد خطفنى و مخدتش بالى* 

*بس على فكرة ماكانش له لازمة حكاية المطافى دى*

*اهو القاعة غرقت مياه بدون داعى* 
*ههههههههههههه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

مستر اكس وووووووووووووووصل يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااان  :Girl (12):  :Girl (12): 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت المنتدى اخى العزيز
بطل اختفاءات بقى احسنلك
لحسن احنا اتعصبنا اوى
ولما بنتعصب فى العصابة ممكن نحتل شعب الكويت للبحث عنك
وهيحملوك الخساير طبعا  :Girl (18):  :Girl (18): 
وساعتها هترجع مصر بقى يا دكتور
وتبقى قاعد معانا هنا ليييييييييييييل ونهاااااااااااااااااااااااار :Girl (12):  :Girl (12): 
متجلبش لنفسك بقى
وخليك هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هو احنا عندنا كام كابووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
تحياااااااااااااتى وصباح الفل :Girl (18):

----------


## سوني

فينك يا توتااااااا اين انتى 

ارجعى بقى وكفاية كدا

ولو حد زعلك قوليلى وانا اقطعه

----------


## عصام كابو

> مستر اكس وووووووووووووووصل يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نورت المنتدى اخى العزيز
> بطل اختفاءات بقى احسنلك
> لحسن احنا اتعصبنا اوى
> ولما بنتعصب فى العصابة ممكن نحتل شعب الكويت للبحث عنك
> وهيحملوك الخساير طبعا 
> وساعتها هترجع مصر بقى يا دكتور
> وتبقى قاعد معانا هنا ليييييييييييييل ونهاااااااااااااااااااااااار
> ...



*صباح الفل يا عبير*

*انا معاكم اهوه... و سلمت نفسى* 
*اصلى مش عايز مشاكل فى الكويت هههههههههههههههههه*

*شكرا يا عبير على اهتمامك*

----------


## Masrawya

> وفيييييييييييين مصراوية


زوزوو انا هنا اهو 
عوده بعد اثر حادث منعنى من المتابعة لفترة قصيرة 
و الحمد لله عدت على خير و جيت تانى اهو :: 

حمد لله على سلامتك من المعصره يا جميل
و ميرسى جدا على السؤال
تقبلى تحياتى.

----------


## زهــــراء

> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اهلا يا زهراء
> 
> 
> انا كمان حاسس انى حد خطفنى و مخدتش بالى 
> 
> بس على فكرة ماكانش له لازمة حكاية المطافى دى
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههه الف حمدا لله على سلامتك يافندم نورت ..
ومتشيلش هم يافندم احنا نغرقلك المنتدى كله بس ترجع واحنا عندنا كم دكتور عصام ..
نورت يادكتور ...




> زوزوو انا هنا اهو 
> عوده بعد اثر حادث منعنى من المتابعة لفترة قصيرة 
> و الحمد لله عدت على خير و جيت تانى اهو


اهلا اهلاااااااااااااا نورتي يا مصراويتي 
الف الف حمد الله على سلامتك ياقمر ربنا لطف ..




> حمد لله على سلامتك من المعصره يا جميل
> و ميرسى جدا على السؤال
> تقبلى تحياتى.


هههههههههههههههه الله يسلمك ياعسل تسلمي حبيبتي 
والعفو يامصراوية احنا اخوات مفيناش من الكلام ده ..
خالص تحياتي ..


فين ميموووووووووووووووو
ابيه مظلووووووووووووووووووووم 
جيمىىىىىىىىىىىى
الشمسىىىىىىىىىى
عبده باشاااااااااااااااا
نوووووووووسة
ايناااااااااااااااااااااد
ورد جوووووووووووري
امرااااااااااااااااااااالد
دكتورة نسييييييييييييييبة
ام احممممممممممممد
فينكم ياجماعة هنطلع الدوريات والمطافي تاااااااااااااااني  بيروووووووووووووووو اقبضي عليهم وهاتيهم هنااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> زوزوو انا هنا اهو 
> عوده بعد اثر حادث منعنى من المتابعة لفترة قصيرة 
> و الحمد لله عدت على خير و جيت تانى اهو


الف لابأس عليكى مصراوية
وحمدلله على سلامتك ياقمر
ودايما بينا ومنورانا حبيبتى

الدورررررررررررررررررررية وصلت ...



> فين ميموووووووووووووووو


عندة شغل ومش فاضى ياقمر



> ابيه مظلووووووووووووووووووووم


ابيهك مظلوم عندة حاله وفاه ومزاجه ووووووووووحش




> جيمىىىىىىىىىىىى


جاى انهاردة بالليل ان شاء الله




> الشمسىىىىىىىىىى


مش عارفه بس اعتقد انه بيواسى مظلوم فى حزنه



> عبده باشاااااااااااااااا


مختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتفى



> نوووووووووسة


مختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتفية




> ايناااااااااااااااااااااد


العيال مجننها ويارب يجننوها كمان وكمان 
ويرحمونا منهااااااااااااااااااااااا



> ورد جوووووووووووري


النت بتاعها مانع موقع ابناء مصر معرفش لييييييييييييييه




> امرااااااااااااااااااااالد


وحشتنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى واعتقد ان النت عندها واقع



> دكتورة نسييييييييييييييبة


بخير وتمام التمام وبتدخل الماسنجر 



> ام احممممممممممممد


وبعدين فى الزهايمر يا زوزو ما قلتلك ام احمد فى مصر
نياهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااا




> فينكم ياجماعة هنطلع الدوريات والمطافي تاااااااااااااااني بيروووووووووووووووو اقبضي عليهم وهاتيهم هنااااااااااااااااااا


معرفتش اجيبهم بي جبتلك اخبارهم ياقمرررررررررررررررر
اى خدعه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ادور بقى مع زوزو عن اللى كتبت اسماءهم واقولهم انتوا فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ؟؟؟

----------


## مي مؤمن

> *وحشتنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى واعتقد ان النت عندها واقع*



*حضرتك يا فندم الي عندك زيهايمر اميرالد مسافره وقلتلك انك بتسلم عليكي هههههههههههه*
*



			
				 الدكتورن نسيبه بخير وتمام التمام وبتدخل الماسنجر
			
		

*
*بس بعد ما بتمشي يا زوزو لانها بتاعت اليل واخره ههههههههههههههههههه*
*تحياتي لكم عبير وزوزو*

----------


## Masrawya

> الف لابأس عليكى مصراوية
> وحمدلله على سلامتك ياقمر
> ودايما بينا ومنورانا حبيبتى


ميرسى يا بيرو 
الحمد لله انا تمام دلوقتى و بخير
ميرسى لكلامك يا جمييل

فيين باءه ارتحــــــــــــــــــــال؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حضرتك يا فندم الي عندك زيهايمر اميرالد مسافره وقلتلك انك بتسلم عليكي هههههههههههه


ايه ياخواتى العصابة اللى مبتسترررررررررررررررررش دى
طب عديهااااااااااااااااااااا يامى
لينا ماسنجر نسيح عليه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فين نعناعه

----------


## قلب مصر

ايميرالد فين يا جماعة انا مش شايفاها بقالي فترة
لعل المانع يكون خير يارب 
ياريت اللي يعرف أخبار عنها يطمنا

وفين عمرو صالح برضه مختفي بقالي فترة مش شايفاه

ان شاء الله ترجعوا بالسلامة تاني

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

جزاكم الله خير والله .. وشكراعلى سؤالكم الطيب ..
شكرا يا قمر يا زوزو .. وبجد وحشتيني جدا .
شكرا بيرو يا احلى عبير في العالم .. انت وحشتيني برشا.
شكرا يا مي على اهتمامك .. والحمد لله  رجعت وموش ناوية اروح تاني.
قلب مصر.. الله يسمك على السؤال .. وأهو انا رجعت الله يسعدك ان شاء الله دائما يا رب.

شكرا لكم ..بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## a_leader

عصام كابو حبيب قلبى

كل سنة و انت طيب

معلش انا مش متابع و معرفش مين غايب

لكن سلامى لكل الغايبين و الموجودين

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

منور يا ليدر .. ربنا يحفظك يارب من كل شر ..


فين مظلوووم ؟؟؟

----------


## عصام كابو

> عصام كابو حبيب قلبى
> 
> كل سنة و انت طيب
> 
> معلش انا مش متابع و معرفش مين غايب
> 
> لكن سلامى لكل الغايبين و الموجودين



*مين؟؟!! محمد باشا

**مش معقول!!!!!!!* 
*
ايه الغيبة الطويلة دى يا راجل*
*
و الله العظيم وحشتنى جدا*
*
يا رب ترجع معانا زى زمان بقى*
*
كل سنة و انت طيب يا غالى... و رمضان كريم*

----------


## a_leader

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> منور يا ليدر .. ربنا يحفظك يارب من كل شر ..
> 
> 
> فين مظلوووم ؟؟؟


عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

اهلا بيكى ايميرالد

بارك الله فيك اختى

دعواتك بالله عليكى

----------


## a_leader

> *مين؟؟!! محمد باشا*
> 
> *مش معقول!!!!!!!*  
> *ايه الغيبة الطويلة دى يا راجل* 
> *و الله العظيم وحشتنى جدا* 
> *يا رب ترجع معانا زى زمان بقى* 
> *كل سنة و انت طيب يا غالى... و رمضان كريم*


 
*ربنا يخليك يارب*

*انت كمان واحشنى اوى*

*ربنا يعود عليك و علينا الايام بخير*

*ربنا يكرمك و يبارك لك ,,*

----------


## عصام كابو

*بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااااار

انت فييييييييييييييييييييييييين*

----------


## محمود زايد

صاحب الموضوع تاه عن الموضوع 
حد يقولنا نعمل ايه فى الواد ده علشان يرجع 
يارب ترجع زى الاول ياعموره

----------


## ميمة اسلام

اة صحيح فين عمرو صالح 
ياناس ياهوار راح فين 
هو ومظلوم

----------


## مي مؤمن

> *بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااااار*
> 
> *انت فييييييييييييييييييييييييين*


موجوووووووووووووووودة وبتسلم علييييييييييييييييكو قوووووووووووووووووووووووي
بس النت عندها مفصووووووووووووووووووول أظاهر العصابات المنافسه خربولها النت هههههههههههههه
بس هنرجعوا ولا يهمنا دة احنا عصابه جبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااره ولايهمنا فصل ولا ربط ههههههههههههههههه
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## bedo_ic

يا جماعة محدش شاف العصابة فين
عصابة حمادة وتوتو

----------


## زهــــراء

العصابة موجووووووووووودة يادكتور 
معلش شاءت الصدف ان النت يفصل عندنا مع بعض في نفس الوقت بس اتصلح خلاص فاضل دودو بس ان شاء الله تصلح الجهاز قريب 
شكرا على سؤالك دكتور عمرو  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااااار
> 
> انت فييييييييييييييييييييييييين


سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة
انا هنا يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة
معلش عطل فنى فى النت وسيطرنا على الموقف والحمدلله
كل سنة وانت طيب يافندم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا جماعة محدش شاف العصابة فين
> عصابة حمادة وتوتو


نحن هنا يادووووووووووووووووك
اللى واخد عقلك يا فندم
دور علينا هتلاقينا والله العظيم
ولينا ماسنجرررررررررررررر نحل الفوازير عليه
كل سنة وانت طيب
ورمضان كريم

----------


## emerald

ايوة كده .. كويس ان الموضوع اتثبت . :f: 

نفسي أسأل عن ماتريكس اكيد يعني  .. وبدرري .. وماماااااااا زوزو .. وحشتني جدا جدا .. ولووووزااااااااااااا
وفري بيرد .. عندليب هو التاني مفتقده وجوده جدا .. 

ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير .. وربنا يطمنا عليهم قريب .

----------


## x7moxodyx

انا معاكم بس هذي اول مشاركة لي علشان كذا 
انا ما افتقد احد
وشكرا

----------


## ميمو المصرى

*حمودى إن شاء الله كلنا اهلك ونسأل عن بعض دايما*


*انا عاوز أسأل عن  الدكتورة نسيبة*

----------


## زهــــراء

الدكتورة ميرا عندها مشكلة في النت ياميمو ان شاء الله تصلحها قريب وبتسلم عليكم كلكم  :f: 

فين ام محمد اوشااااااا؟

----------


## ندى الايام

ياااااااااااااااااااااه كل دى ناس سألت عليا هههههههههههههههههه يا خبر
والله انا ما ليا غير العصابة  وشوية ناس قليلين فى المنتدى
وميرسى لسؤالك يا بيدو على العصابة

ومش عندى حد أسال عليه دلوقتى مش مركزة خالص
أتمنى كل الناس تكون بخير

----------


## bedo_ic

كله تمام والناس موجودة
والفوازير بنحلها وكله تمام
بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا معاكم بس هذي اول مشاركة لي علشان كذا 
> انا ما افتقد احد
> وشكرا


بكرة ان شاء الله تتعرف علينا اكتر ياحمودى
وتدور علينا نفرررررررررر نفرررررررررررررررررررر
تحياتى




> كله تمام والناس موجودة
> والفوازير بنحلها وكله تمام
> بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووو


رمضان هيخلص اهو يابيدو
 وهنجيب فوازير منيييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
كل سنة وانت طيب يافندم

حالتى الان
خيراً تعمل شراً تلقى

----------


## x7moxodyx

[quote=بنت شهريار;905237]بكرة ان شاء الله تتعرف علينا اكتر ياحمودى
وتدور علينا نفرررررررررر نفرررررررررررررررررررر
تحياتى


مشكوره اختي 

بس انا الحين بسأل عن

هيام من العراق

اخر مرة قالت لي ان عندها انفلونزا

ياليت تدعون لها باشفا

----------


## x7moxodyx

[quote=بنت شهريار;905237]بكرة ان شاء الله تتعرف علينا اكتر ياحمودى
وتدور علينا نفرررررررررر نفرررررررررررررررررررر
تحياتى


مشكوره اختي 

بس انا الحين بسأل عن

هيام من العراق

اخر مرة قالت لي ان عندها انفلونزا

ياليت تدعون لها باشفا

----------


## بنت شهريار

ربنا يشفيها يارب

فين مظلووووووووووووووووووووووووووم

----------


## ندى الايام

كان هناااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بس مشغول شوية
ربنا يصلح حاله

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

 الا مافى حد عبرنى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا جيت اسأل عن ناس غايبه و بقالهم كتيررررررررررررررر

وممكن يكونوه غيروه اسمهم ولاحاجه

سمووووووووووووووحه

عاشقه اسكنداريه

عاشق بلا حب

توتاااااااااا

مصروايه

زوزو عادل

ايمى

----------


## x7moxodyx

والله انا ودي اسال عن 

هيــــــام يونس
و ياليت ترد علي في اقرب وقت

------------

----------


## بنت شهريار

كابو رااااااااااااااااح فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين؟؟؟

----------


## bedo_ic

محدش شاف عبير بنت شهريار
لو حد شافها يقولى
بيدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت شهريار

ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين بيخبططططططططططططططططططططططططططط

----------


## bedo_ic

اهلا بيرو انتى فين
طيب محدش شاف ليدر بقى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اهلا بيرو انتى فين
> طيب محدش شاف ليدر بقى


اهلا بيك بيدووووووووووووو

ليدر مختفى تمامااااااااااااااااااااااااا


كابو حد يعرف عنه حاااااااااااااااااااجه؟؟
انت فيييييييييييين ياكابووووووووووووووووو

----------


## عصام كابو

> كابو رااااااااااااااااح فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين؟؟






> كابو حد يعرف عنه حاااااااااااااااااااجه؟؟
> انت فيييييييييييين ياكابووووووووووووووووو



*هاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميييييييييييييييييين هنااااااااااااااااااااك

انا هنا يا عبير

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ميييييييييييييييييين هنااااااااااااااااااااك
> 
> انا هنا يا عبير


سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة
انت جيت ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااامة
حمدلله على السلامة يا دكتوررررررررررررر
لعل المانع خير

----------


## عصام كابو

> سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة
> انت جيت ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااامة
> حمدلله على السلامة يا دكتوررررررررررررر
> لعل المانع خير


*
جهااااااااااااااااااااد
انا هنا يا جهااااااااااااااااااد

الله يسلمك يا بيرو
الحمد لله انا بخير

شكرا على سؤالك يا عبير*

----------


## سابرينا

*اين مراقب عام المنتدى ؟ اين استاذ/ فاضل*

----------


## فاضــل

> *اين مراقب عام المنتدى ؟ اين استاذ/ فاضل*


 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على السؤال يا سابرينا  
لدي مشاغل كثيرة و هامة منها على سبيل المثال اكمال رسالة الماجستير حيث اني في المرحلة الأخيرة منه بالإضافة لمشاغل أخرى  
اتابع المنتدى قدر استطاعتي حسب الوقت القليل المتاح و لكن دون امكانية المشاركة 
و ادعو الله بالبركة في الوقت كي استطيع المشاركة فقد افنقدتها و اشتقت لها كثيرا 
تحياتي الحالصة و شكري الجزيل  
و الاحظ ايضا قلة تواجدك فلعل المانع خيرا

----------


## بنت شهريار

فين اهلاووووووووووووووووووووووى ؟؟؟
حد شاق اهلاوووووووووووووووووى
الراجل بتاع الكمبيوتر بيدور عليه

----------


## aynad

*محدش شااافني 
بدور عليا هههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> محدش شااافني 
> بدور عليا هههههههههههههههههه


ربنا موجود يا ايناد
اصبرى على رزقك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## emerald

احد يعرف اي خبر عن فري بيرد ؟؟ وكمان أمة الله طولت غيبتها !!
وكنت بدي أسأل عن مظلوووم والشتري هما راحو فين ؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وكنت بدي أسأل عن مظلوووم والشتري هما راحو فين ؟؟


مظلوم والشترى بخير الحمدلله يا ايمى
بس عندة مشكلة فى النت
وياعينى قاعد زى الغلاااااااااااااااابة من غير نت
وبيدخل من سيبر 
وانا شمتانه فيه اووووووووووووووووووى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

فين بدرى
وشمسى
عبدة باشا
والعندليب
وانا فيييييييييييييييييين

----------


## مظلوووم

مااااااااااااااااااااااشى مااااااااااااااااااااااشى
كل واحد وليه يووووم ياللى فى بالى
واشكر كل الاعضاء الحلوين 
سواء اللى سالوا عليا او اللى شمتانيين فيا
هههههههههههههههههههه
وباقولهم انا جييييييييييت وقااااااعد على قلبكم  :: 
وحشتووووووووووونى جدا جدا جدا
اللى بعدووووووووووووا
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## natalia

معلش ردي يمكن كان متاخر بس هي فكره بجد حلوه اوي



وانا العضو اللي بجد واحشاني 



@ ملك@

----------


## حمادو

فيه ناس كتيرة قوى اختفت
فين ملك؟
الدكتورة نسيبة؟
ايميرالد سخسيا راحت فين؟ من قبل العيد وهى مختفية
يسرا ماحدش يعرف عنها حاجة؟
حبك خيال
رحال اسكندرانى
مصراوية وميمة اسلام اللى بجد زعلان جدا منهم
سانزيو اللى حط موضوعه وجرى هههههههههههههه
ميمو المصرى 


دا انا لو قعدت أعد فى الناس مش هاخلص
ربنا يجيبهم بالسلامة ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت شهريار

معاك حق حمادو
ناس كتير اختفت

الدكتورة نسيبة .. مشتركة فى منتدى تانى ومشغولة فيه وفى شغلها
ايميرالد سخسيا راحت فين؟ من قبل العيد وهى مختفية .. ايمى مسافرة ولسه مش رجعت
يسرا ماحدش يعرف عنها حاجة؟.. عندها امتحانات ومزنوقة فى الكلية زنقة تماااااااااااام
مصراوية وميمة اسلام اللى بجد زعلان جدا منهم.. دول خوووووووووووونة وراحوا عند الجيران ولزقوا هناك ههههههههههه

دول اللى عندى فكرة عن غيابهم
ربنا يطمنا عليهم جميعا
شكرا لك حمادو
تحياتى

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .

امرالد سخسيا موجودة و فعلا كنت مسافرة .. والحمد لله .. شكرا على سؤالك حمادو . :f: 

أسأل عن اشرف المجاهد .... وكمان بيدو

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم .
> 
> امرالد سخسيا موجودة و فعلا كنت مسافرة .. والحمد لله .. شكرا على سؤالك حمادو .


العفو يا افندم
بس مش محرجة كده وانتى بتقولى كنت مسافرة؟
فين يا افندم موضوع سفرك فى قاعة حول العالم؟
هو احنا هانشحت منكم مواضيع ولا ايه؟
 :xmas 34: 
ربع ساعة والاقى اعلام بريدي انك نزلتى موضوع جديد فى حول العالم 
 :xmas 10: 





فين ام الشهيد واشرف المجاهد؟
محتاج لهم جداااااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

فين كابووووووووووووووووووووووووو
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

فين شاعر الرومانسية
ومظلوم
وشمسى

----------


## زهــــراء

> فين ام الشهيد


أم الشهيد كانت مشغولة في فرح أختها ياأحمد .. :f: 



> فين كابووووووووووووووووووووووووو


تم خطفه من قبل العصااااااااااابة ياماما .. :f: 



> فين شاعر الرومانسية


حأروح أسأل احلى كلمة وأقولك  :: 




> ومظلوم


ابيه محمد بقى وحش مبيسألش  يابيرو لو شفتيه قوليله اخس عالناس القاسية  ::p: 


جاية اسأل على ..
دكتور عصام كابو
ابيه مظلوووووووووووم
حمادووووووو بقى له كم ساعة مفيش  :Girl (13): 
سانزيو
مصراوية
ايناااااااااااااااااد

----------


## amak_77

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ااووووووووووويييييييي

----------


## بنت شهريار

> شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ااووووووووووويييييييي


يالهوووووووووووووووووووى
معاك حق والنبى يا اماك
بس انت دوختنا معاك
انت معانا ولا مش معانااااااااااااااااااا
اثبتلك فى حته ياعم

فين اماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زهــــراء

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله ياعبير الصبح قبل ما يكتب شكراااااااااااااا اوييييييييييييييييييي كنت جاية اقول فين اماك بس بوظ لي الخطة ههههههههههههههه
ولاتزعل يا اماك  :f2:

----------


## عصام كابو

> فين كابووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*انا هنا يا بيروووووووووووووووو
*





> جاية اسأل على ..
> دكتور عصام كابو



*شكرا يا زهراء... انا جيت اهوه
*

----------


## aynad

> جاية اسأل على ..
> ايناااااااااااااااااد


*انا هنا يا زوزة بس كنت بحج واعتكفت اسبوع ورجعت تاااني هههههههه
انا كنت داخلة اسأل عليكي لقيتك بتسألي علية ههههههههههه
فين

فين فين
زهرااااء 
ندي الايام بقالي كتير مش شايفاها
كنووووز
عبير*

----------


## ندى الايام

> فين فين
> زهرااااء 
> ندي الايام بقالي كتير مش شايفاها
> كنووووز
> عبير


انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااا
تسلمى يا ايناد على سؤالك
وانا والبنات بخير الحمد لله

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 




> العفو يا افندم
> بس مش محرجة كده وانتى بتقولى كنت مسافرة؟
> فين يا افندم موضوع سفرك فى قاعة حول العالم؟
> هو احنا هانشحت منكم مواضيع ولا ايه؟
> 
> ربع ساعة والاقى اعلام بريدي انك نزلتى موضوع جديد فى حول العالم


هههههههههههههههههههه ايش الاحراج دا يا حمادو  ::mm:: 

طيب انا ما عندي صور .. بس فكرة حلوة اني اعمل موضوع في القاعة دي .. لإن ماعندي ولا موضوع فيها . :xmas 10: 




> فين ام الشهيد واشرف المجاهد؟
> محتاج لهم جداااااااااا


اشرف المجاهد اليوم شفته بين المتواجدين ..

انا بدي اسأل اميرة .. فين مامااااا زوزو ؟ :xmas 9: 

وكمان ..
استاذ عاطف هلال .. و استاذ دراجون شادو .. الاستاذ فاضل .. دكتور مصطفى .. سانزيو .. وكمان العندليب الاخير دا ممكن تاخدو حسنات لو جاوبتولي هو راح فييييييييييييييين  :xmas 2: 

ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامة يا رب. :f:

----------


## معزوز عامر

مساء الخير انا من فلسطين عضوا جديد بينكم ارجو ان تقبلوني وترحبو بي  وشكرا للكم

----------


## معزوز عامر

اكيد راح اكون انا منور المنتدى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الخير انا من فلسطين عضوا جديد بينكم ارجو ان تقبلوني وترحبو بي وشكرا للكم 
> 
> اكيد راح اكون انا منور المنتدى


اكيد طبعا منورنا يامعزوز
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا
احنا هنا بنسال عن الاعضاء الغايبين من المنتدى
وبنخلى المخبرين بتوعنا يدوروا عليهم
ويجيبوهم
اوعى تغيب بقى لحسن نبعتهملك
نورتنا يافندم
تحياتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

فين استاذ فاضل
ودكتور عصام كابو

----------


## عصام كابو

> فين استاذ فاضل
> ودكتور عصام كابو


*
انا جيت اهوه 

شكرا يا عبير على السؤال... يا رافعة معنوياتى
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

كابو غاب تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى

فين كابووووووووووو
فين مظلوووووووووووووم
فين ماروكووووووووووووو
فين استاذ فاضل
فين استاذ محمد نديم
؟؟؟

----------


## زهــــراء

السلااااااااام عليكم ..




> فين مظلوووووووووووووم


ابيه مشغووووووووول ياماما مصالح عليا :: 




> فين ماروكووووووووووووو


شوشا كلمتها اليوم ياماما بكرا حتخلص امتحانات بإذن الله والنت حاليا عندها فاصل يارب يرجع قريب ..

دول بس يابيرو اللي اعرف عنهم .. :f: 

فين 
ام احمد

----------


## بنت شهريار

شكراااااااااا زوزو
ربنا يطمنا على الجميع
تحياتى

----------


## فاضــل

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
>   .. الاستاذ فاضل ..   ممكن تاخدو حسنات لو جاوبتولي هو راح فييييييييييييييين  
> 
> ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامة يا رب.


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

اثابك الله خيرا و ضاعف لك الحسنات

أمر بفترة حرجة جدا لا تدع لي اي فرصة للتفاعل في المنتدى و ينتظر أن تطول قليلا 

دعواتكم .. فأنا احتاجها بالفعل

شكر ملء المسافة من عندي إلى عندك

----------


## فاضــل

> فين استاذ فاضل


شكر الله لك السؤال يا عبير و اثابك خير الجزاء

امر بفترة حرجة كما أسلفت في الرد السابق و ارجو الله التوفيق و السداد و صلاح الأحوال حتى استطيع معاودة التواجد و التفاعل الذي اشتقت له و لكن ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه

دعواتكم احتاجها .. و أدعو لكم بمثلها .. و أكثر 

كل الشكر .. مع وافر التقدير

----------


## بنت شهريار

الحمدلله ان حضرتك بخير استاذ فاضل
ربنا يعينك ويقدرك ان شاء الله
وترجع لنا بألف سلامة
ارق تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## عصام كابو

> كابو غاب تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى
> 
> فين كابووووووووووو
> ؟؟؟



*انا هنا يا بيروووووووو

معلش اصلى مشغول ببطولة افريقيا شويتين
هههههههههههه
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا هنا يا بيروووووووو
> 
> معلش اصلى مشغول ببطولة افريقيا شويتين
> هههههههههههه


وانا بقول الاجوان ماشاء الله نازلة تررررررررررررررررف
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت يافندددددددددددددددددددددددم
متنساش الكأس وانت جاى المرة الجاية

----------


## 2008esraa2008

:xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:

----------


## 2008esraa2008

thanks

----------


## نشــــوى

هي ايميرالد فين؟؟
وندى الايام بقالي كام يوم مش شوفتها ؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هي ايميرالد فين؟؟
> 
> وندى الايام بقالي كام يوم مش شوفتها ؟؟


صباح الفل نوشا
ايمى فعلا مشفتهاش من فترة طويلة
وجارى البحث عنها

ندى موجودة وبخير الحمدلله
وصدرت اوشاعااااااات انها كانت فى كايرو مول امبارح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدددددددددددددددمة

----------


## ندى الايام

> هي ايميرالد فين؟؟
> وندى الايام بقالي كام يوم مش شوفتها ؟؟


انا هناااااااااااااااااااااا
وحشانى يا نوشا من يوم الميتنج
عاوزةاشووفك يا بنتى اطمن عليكى
يا رب تكونى بخير وانبسطى معانا


> ندى موجودة وبخير الحمدلله
> وصدرت اوشاعااااااات انها كانت فى كايرو مول امبارح
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اى خدددددددددددددددمة


ههههههههههههههههههههههه نفسى تسترى عليا مره  :xmas 19: 

انا عاوزة اسأل على ماركو  وايمى ومصراية

----------


## زهــــراء

> انا عاوزة اسأل على ماركو وايمى ومصراية


ماروكو يادودو كلمتني اول امبارح بتسلم عليكم كلكم نفررررررر نفررررررر النت عندها فاصل وان شاء الله يرجع قريب ..
مصراوية كمان بتسلم عليكم كلكم نفرررررر نفررررررررر كلمتني من شوية بتيجي عالماسينجر بس ايميلها اتسرق والباسوورد تبع مونتى عليه وهي تقريبا مش فاكراه فبنحاوووووووول نشوف حل للمشكلة دي ..
ايمي بقى حأقتلها بتغطس وتطلع ..بكرا بإذن الله اعملك عليها سطو مسلح واجيبها  :: 

انتهى البيان .. :f: 

فين ابيه شتري مظلووووووووم 
زيزوووووو
ام احمدددددددد

----------


## بنت شهريار

شترررررررررى .. موجود ياقمر ومازال جعااااااااااااااااااان

زيزو .. بخير الحمدلله ومشغوووووووووووول

ام احمد .. لسه شيفاها انهاردة على الماسنجر وبخير الحمدلله

كان هذا موجز الانباء

----------


## زهــــراء

شكرااااااااااااااا ياعبير روحي بقى كملي الماتش لايفوتك جول ولا حاجة  ::  
تسلمي ياقمر .. :f:

----------


## emerald

أهو انا هنا يا ارتحال و يا دودووو .. ::h::   ::h:: 
زوزو وبيرو عملولي سطو مسلح وجابوني أهو .. شكرا على سألكم يا جماعة ^-^
بارك الله فيكم ..

فين اماك ومحمود زايد .؟؟

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكم ليا يا حلوين وما يحرمنى من سؤالكم ابدا  :f:   :f: 
وانا باقووووول فييييييييييييين
 بيدوووووووو وامااااااك وعلاء الدين فووووووووزى

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايمى 
مظلوووووووووم
منورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين
بيدو .. النت عندة وحش اوى .. وغالبا مطنشنا هنا
اماك .. مشغول دائما بيقول
علاء .. اتجوز خلاص ومبقاش يعبر المنتدى هههههههههههههههههه
كلهم بخير الحمدلله

----------


## the_chemist

الواد الأهلاوى الشديد باين حد من الجماعة إياهم خطفه

طيب و صحة الزعيم عاملة إيه يارب يكون اتحسن و أصبح أفضل و نشوفه بخير تانى

----------


## حبيبة السماء

طبعا انا عضوه جديده
بس بصراحه اول ما دخلت 
حسيت ان العنوان دا ينطبق عليا
تايهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بس يارب اكون مش تايها اوى وسطكو
انا عارفا ان الموضوع للى غابو عنكم
بس انا حبيت بس اقول لكم انى تايها
هههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

محدش شااااااااااااف حبيبة السماء
ياجماعة هاتوووووووووووووووها

متقلقيش ياحبيبة انا لقيتك اهووووووووو
خليكى بس متابعانا وامشى ورانا
ومش هتتوهى ابدااااااااااااااااااا
بس ربنا يتولانا ويتولاكى هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا ضيفتنا الغالية
تحيااااااااااااتى  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

اهلاوى راح راح راح
وادى جزاة اللى يقف فى وش  العصابة  :f: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يطمنا عليه
اين انت يا اهلاوووووووووووووووووووى
ارجع خلاص مسمحينك

----------


## emerald

جاية اسأل عن 

قلب مصر ... قلب مصر ... قلب مصر ...
استاذ دراجون شادو .. ودكتور مصطفى ... والاستاذ فاضل .. وكمان بدررررييييييييييييييييييي.

----------


## حنين مصر

فكره  حلوه  اوى
ايه  الحلاوه  دى  هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أين ذهب القناص الطيب....
سامح عطية
(القلب الشجاع)

هل عند أحد وسيلة للاتصال به أو السؤال عنه؟
برجاء إرسالها في رسالة خاصة تماشيا مع قواعد المنتدى.

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا.

----------


## بنت شهريار

سامح بخير يا استاذ ايمن
هو بس مشغول شوية

فين سوماااااا
وعصام كابووووووو
واستاذ فاضل
واستاذ محمد نديم
دراجون شادو
فين فين فين

----------


## زهره

اشرف المصري اختفي راح فين 
ابحث مع الشرطه 
هههههههههههه
وبرده عاشقه الاسكندريه

----------


## بنت شهريار

فين اهلاووووووى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> الواد الأهلاوى الشديد باين حد من الجماعة إياهم خطفه
> 
> طيب و صحة الزعيم عاملة إيه يارب يكون اتحسن و أصبح أفضل و نشوفه بخير تانى



حبيب قلبى يا كيميائى .. ما تقلقش يا ريس .. دا انا كنت بخلص على عصابة كده بس اكبر من العصابات اللى فى العالم كلها وخلصت وجيت اهو >>>>> أدهم صبرى هههههههههه

ال جماعة اياهم ال <<< اللى ما سمعنا عنهم حتى ولا فى طبق اليوم هههههههههههههه

شكرا يا غالى على إفتقادك لى ... وربنا ما يحرمنى منك ولا من سؤالك ....







> اهلاوى راح راح راح
> وادى جزاة اللى يقف فى وش  العصابة 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يطمنا عليه
> اين انت يا اهلاوووووووووووووووووووى
> ارجع خلاص مسمحينك


يالهوووووووووووووووووى ... هو إن غاب القط إلعب يا عصفور ولا ايه هههههههههههههههههههه

نهارك مش معدى يا بنت شهريار أنتى ومى مؤمن بالذات بقى هههههههههههه وده وعد من اليوم إياه ومش هتنازل عنه هههههههههههه حظكم بس الواحد إنشغل يومين كده ... بس لقائنا زى ما وعدتكم فى قاعة فك التكشيرة ههههههههههههههههه هتشوفوا أيام كحلى ههههههههههههههههههههههه


بجد يا بيت شهريار إنتى من الأخوة اللى بعتز بيهم وشكرا على سؤالك ... وبجد مش عارف أشكرك إزاى على إفتقادك ليا ... وربنا ما يحرمكم منى  :hey: 

ربنا يديم الأخوة بين الجميع إن شاء الله ...


إلا هو بصحيح عادل وأشرف وسامح وزهرة ولمسة والناس دول فييين ؟ 


ربنا يطمنا على الجميع

----------


## بنت شهريار

انت جييييييييييييييييييييييت يارمضااااااااااااااااااااان
ياويلكم ياويلكم
 :hey: 




> دا انا كنت بخلص على عصابة كده بس اكبر من العصابات اللى فى العالم كلها وخلصت وجيت اهو >>>>> أدهم صبرى هههههههههه


ابتدينا بقى :Censored2: 
نما الى معلوماتنا من مصادر موثوق منها
ان العصابة الكبيررررررة دى كانت محتجزاة علشان مدفعش اللى عليه  :: 




> يالهوووووووووووووووووى ... هو إن غاب القط إلعب يا عصفور ولا ايه هههههههههههههههههههه


ااااااااااااااااااااااااسكت
مش اصطدنا العصفور ههههههههههههههههههههههه




> نهارك مش معدى يا بنت شهريار أنتى ومى مؤمن بالذات بقى هههههههههههه


عدى وفات وحياتك
وميعاد التحدى زوغت انت منه
وال ايه معلش مشغول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلينا ساكتين بقى




> بس لقائنا زى ما وعدتكم فى قاعة فك التكشيرة ههههههههههههههههه هتشوفوا أيام كحلى


مفيش لبنى مخطط !!
مبحبش الكحلى  ::007:: 




> بجد يا بيت شهريار إنتى من الأخوة اللى بعتز بيهم وشكرا على سؤالك


بيت شهريار مين !!
ياحرام يا اهلاوى  :Nono: 
من الخوف والرعب اتلخبط ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو ان جيت للحق افتقداك 
ربنا يوفقك يارب ويطمنا عليك دايما
حمدلله على السلامة يافندم




> إلا هو بصحيح عادل وأشرف وسامح وزهرة ولمسة والناس دول فييين ؟


عادل متواجد 
اشرف مختفى
ساح متواجد
لمسة مختفية

ربنا يطمنا على الجميع
تحياتى اليك
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

كلكم وحشتوني ووحشني المنتدى جداَ بكل أعضائه ...
طول الفترة إللي فاتت ماكانش عندي نت ولسه حالاً شغال ...
بأشكر كل إللي سأل عليا كتير جداً خاصة emerald
بمشيئة الله خلال فترة بسيطة يكون ليا تواجد ....

----------


## بنت شهريار

الف حمدلله على السلامة اخى الفاضل دراجون شادو
يارب يكون المانع خير
نورت بيتك الثانى اخى العزيز
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

دكتور عصام كابو طال غيابة
يارب يكون بخير
فينك ياكابوووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## emerald

استاذ ابراهيم .. :f2: 

الحمد لله على السلامة ... ويارب ترجع تاني يا رب  ::sorry:: 
والله مبسوطة من قلبي ان حضرتك ان شاء الله رجعت ..
الحمد لله على السلامة .. :f: 

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## the_chemist

يا جماعة

الأخ الغريب 41 محدش سمع عنه حاجة

غايب بقاله مدة

و ربنا يرجعه بالسلامة

و عندى اقتراح بسيط

ممكن اللى بنسأل عليه إدارة الموقع تبعت له علي ايميله زى الاعلام البريدى اللى بيوصل لنا بس ياريت مش بالطريقة دى 125&148&458&4521&
هههههههههههههههه

ياريت و شكرا

----------


## ابن البلد

::  بنت مصر

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_بما أنى متخصصه فى الاختطاف عن قديمه أحب أبلغ عن

الاميره المفقوده ايه مافيش حد سمع عنها اى أخبار

أنا بسأل بس أنا أعتزلت الاختطاف بجد مجرد سؤال

ياله يااميره تعالى بقى كفايه عليكى كدا المده الى أحنا

أتفقنا عليها عدته خلاص تحياتى يا ريم منتظراكى_

----------


## nariman

*انا جايه اسأل عن الاستاذ عاطف هلال* 
*ياترى هو بيتواجد فى المنتدى؟؟*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

يا جماعة 

الاستاذ ايمن خطاب مش موجود من مدة  ياترى  اخبارة اية ؟

طمنونا  علية



اخوكم 

ناصـــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الخير ناصر
ايمن والدتة مريضة ومش بيقدر يدخل المنتدى او النت
ان شاء الله يرجع فى اقرب وقت
ربنا يشفيها ويعافيها يارب

----------


## zezonoh99

الابنة الغالية زهرة كل المنتديات وحشانا جميعا لعل المانع خير وايه اخبار النتيجة وكل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير طمنينا عن اخبارك

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> صباح الخير ناصر
> ايمن والدتة مريضة ومش بيقدر يدخل المنتدى او النت
> ان شاء الله يرجع فى اقرب وقت
> ربنا يشفيها ويعافيها يارب




السلام عليكم 

شكرا على الرد

اللهم اشفها واعافها وارفع عنها يارب 


ناصرالصديق

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الأخ الفاضل ناصر الصديق




قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..

مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد الواحد 
إذا اشتكى منه عضو ... تداعى له سائر الجســد بالسهر والحمى

صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

أشكرك من ربوع قلبي على مشاعرك الطيبة ،

وجزاك الله خيراً على السؤال عني في غيابي

قال الله عز وجل 
{وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنّي فَإِنّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ}

وقال تعالى : { وَقَالَ رَبُّكُـمْ أدْعُونِى أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ }  


فاللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشفي امي انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغـــــــــــــــادر سقمـا


فاللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشفي امي انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغـــــــــــــــادر سقمـا


فاللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشفي امي انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغـــــــــــــــادر سقمـا




صغــيرٍ يطـلب الكِــبر .. وشـيخُ ودَ لـو صَـغر
وخالٍ يشتهي عــملاً .. و ذو عــملٍ به ضـجر
ورب الــمال في تـعبٍ .. وفي تــعبٍ من افتقر
فهل صاروا مع الأقدار .. أم هم صّيروا القدر

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## زهــــراء

> الابنة الغالية زهرة كل المنتديات وحشانا جميعا لعل المانع خير وايه اخبار النتيجة وكل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير طمنينا عن اخبارك


عمو ابو زيزووووووو 
الله يكرمك ياعمو وانتوا وحشتوني جدا وطنط نوجا والاولاد سلم لي عليهم كتييييييييير 
انا الحمد لله بخير شكراً على سؤالك النتيجة حأقولك عليها بعدين بلاش فضايح قدام خلق ربنا  :: 
ياريت بقى طنط نوجا تفتح زي زمان بدي ارغي معاها  :hey: 
فرحت جدا لما شفت اسم حضرتك في المنتدى تاني.. :f: 



ممممممممم
حأسأل على 
امااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك فينه ياجماعة 
وابيه مظلوووووووووووم 
دكتور عصام كابو 
دكتور بيدوووووو

----------


## amak_77

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا مظلوم ويا زهراء لسؤالكم الغالي
بس ادعوا لي احوالي تتصلح وارجع زي الاول
و كمان المنتدي يشدنا زي الاول 
المشكلة في الاتنين 
بس المشكلة الاكبر في انشغالي انا برجع متاخر و لو رجعت بدري بتطلع لي عفاريت تاني
يارب يسر لي الباقي يارب
شكرا ليكم

----------


## زهــــراء

اهلاااااااااااا ياأماك نورت ياأفندم 
ربنا يصلح الاحوال وييسر امورك اخي الغالي .. :f: 
متبقاش تغيب كثير ::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

يا جماعة الخير 

  حد شاف 

الاخت سماح رمضان 


مختفية من مدة 




الى يعرف مكانها يبلغها ان لها  قبض  شهرين 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
 ويسلم عليها ويقولها ما تغيبيش تانى

----------


## زهره

اين تكون زهرة المنتدى 




> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> الابنة الغالية زهرة كل المنتديات وحشانا جميعا لعل المانع خير وايه اخبار النتيجة وكل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير طمنينا عن اخبارك


انا كويسه والحمد لله 
شكرا علي السؤال 
بس انا خلصت دراسه

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

في بالي اليوم اعضاء كثر ..
بس يهمني اني اسأل عن صلادينو ..


حط الصورة الشخصية دي .. غريبة عليه .
ان شاء الله يكون بخير .. :Huh: 
والاقي مين يطمنا عليه .

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى لو كنتى شفتى الصور اللى كان بيحطها زمان
كنتى قولتى الحمد لله انه حط الصوره دى  :: 
والله وحشتنا يا ابو حميد 
وبرضه انا بسال عن صلادينو وعن احمد ناصر والصعيدى
اللى بعدوووووووووا
انوووووووبيس

----------


## بنت شهريار

ميييييييين انوبييييييييييييييييييييييييس
دا انت كدا ملااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
وصورتك حلوة اوى اوى اوى بس متحطش القديمة والنبى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دكتور عصام كابو واستاذ محمد نديم فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## حنين مصر

الدكتور المهندس

جمال الشربينى

مااعرفش راح فين فجاءه؟

----------


## عصام كابو

> دكتور عصام كابو واستاذ محمد نديم فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


*موجود ياااااااااااااا فندم*

----------


## emerald

[frame="3 70"]

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

لكل الاعضاء الغائبين ..

افتقدناكم كثيرا ..

اتمنى ان تكونوا بخير جميعا ..
بارك الله فيكم ..
 ::h:: 
[/frame]

----------


## الشيمـــاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
يا جماعة حمادو بقاله فترة غايب عن المنتدي حد يعرف عنه حاجة؟
خالص ودي

----------


## بنت شهريار

ام الشهيد
حمادو بخير
بس كان قال انه مشغول جدا فى شغلة
حتى دخولة المنتدى اصبح قليل جدا

ربنا يعين الجميع

----------


## zezonoh99

هو مين الى تايه عضو واحد بس ماعتقدش ده باين الناس كلها داخل عليها التوهه ربنا يستر

----------


## الشيمـــاء

شكرا بيروووووووووو
جزاكي الله خيرا يا قمر
بالمرة اسأل علي ريم جهاد بقالي فترة مشوفتهاش

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 

ريم جهاد بأشوفها في المنتدى.. مبسوطة بالربيع   :: 
الحمد لله على سلامتك يا ام الشهيد .. :f2: 

جيت اليوم أسأل عن استاذ سيد ابراهيم .. ان شاء الله يكون بخير.
اتصلوا عليه يا جماعة وطمنونا  ::(:  

بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## emerald

للرفع 

:
. 
.

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

سؤالى اليوم عن بنت بلدى

زوزو عادل "أم سلمى"

ياريت نطمئن عليها بسرعة

شكراً

----------


## emerald

والله لو اني 

يلا خير .

جاية أسأل اليوم عن فلورنسا ما شفتها من زمان ... يا رب تكون بخير

----------


## rosey19

::          الله على الحب والموده اللى بينكم يا اصدقاء المنتدى...وربنا يديم المعروف والحب فى قلوبكم ::

----------


## سوما

زوزو عادل............
الأستاذ\ سيد جعتيم.......
ماركو.. ميمو ..أشرف المصرى.. 
باقى لى مدة مش بشوفهم على المنتدى....أن شاء الله يكونوا بخير.. :f:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

حد شافنى 

انا مش لاقينى 

ياريت حد يطمنى  على

----------


## the_chemist

> حد شافنى 
> 
> انا مش لاقينى 
> 
> ياريت حد يطمنى  على


الحاج ناصر

الحااااج ناااااصر

آه

آآآآآآآآآآه

شوفتك من ساعتين

كنت قاعد بتصطاد فراخ

أيوه صح هو أنت

إلحق بقي بسرعة

----------


## nariman

*دكتور جمال الشربينى*

*عمرو امام*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

شكرا استاذ فريد  


انا لقيتنى  خلاص 

الفراخ كانت كابسه على  نفوخى

----------


## ابن البلد

هي فين جوليا ؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

دكتور جمال .. متواجد حاليا فى المنتدى ناريمان
عمرو امام .. مختفى من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااان بس اللى اعرفه انه بخير الحمدلله
شكرا ناريمان
 :f2:

----------


## shammas

ربنا رجعك الاهلك سالم يارب

----------


## emerald

يااااااااااه جوليا القمر وحشتني والله .. اي خبر حلو يطمنا  :f: 

عمرو امام .. شفته قريب كان اون لاين في المنتدى .. بس اعتقد انه ما شارك من فترة طويلة

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

يا جماعة الخير

من يعرف شيئا عن الأخ زوزو عادل "أم سلمى" برجاء أن نطمئن عليها

لو ممكن

----------


## emerald

^
^
^

ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة  .. وان شاء الله يكون المانع خير ..

شمشون ؟؟ ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير.

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="groove,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لسه حيران و متحير قوى = و بعلو الصوت بنادى على الغايب

و بأقول دايما موجودين في = قلوبنا و دايماً أغلى الحبايب

و لما تعودوا بالسلامة تلاقوا = قلبنا من طول غيابكم دايب

وحشتونا و أنتوا معانا و = الشاب من بعادكم صبح شايب

ياريت تطمنونا عليكم في = البعاد و تفرحوا قلوب الحبايب[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="groove,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لسه حيران و متحير قوى = و بعلو الصوت بنادى على الغايب
> 
> و بأقول دايما موجودين في = قلوبنا و دايماً أغلى الحبايب
> 
> و لما تعودوا بالسلامة تلاقوا = قلبنا من طول غيابكم دايب
> 
> وحشتونا و أنتوا معانا و = الشاب من بعادكم صبح شايب
> 
> ياريت تطمنونا عليكم في = البعاد و تفرحوا قلوب الحبايب[/poem]


الله عليك ياكيميائى
يارب دايما متجمعين
ومتطمنين على كل غايب
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

فين عصام كابو يا جماعة

----------


## حنين مصر

*اهلاوى

ماشوفتوش من زمان
يلرب يكون خير*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *اهلاوى
> 
> ماشوفتوش من زمان
> يارب يكون خير*



الف شكر يا حنين عن سؤالك عنى ... 

وربنا يديم الاخوة يارب ..

سعيد جداً بمعرفتك أختى الكريمة ..

والف شكر عن السؤال .. وأنا موجود بس مشغول شويتين بالدراسة ..

وإنتى اللى فين محدش بقى يشوفك خالص ..

ربنا يطمنا عليكِ وترجعى لنا بألف سلامة ..

وأتمنى إنك تكونى بخير ..

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

فين دكتور عصام كابو
واستاذ محمد نديم

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

حنين غيبتى تانى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أتمنى إنك تكونى بخير وترجعلنا بالسلامة يارب ...





اشرف المصرى 


عادل الشرقاوى


عراقية وافتخر 


فراس الغامدى 


اللى يشوفهم يا جماعة يقولهم أهلاوى عايز يطمن عليكم 

 :f2:

----------


## زهره

اهع فعلا 
اشرف المصري فين

----------


## فراس الغامدي

> اشرف المصرى 
> 
> 
> عادل الشرقاوى
> 
> 
> عراقية وافتخر 
> 
> 
> ...






*شكرا شكرا  اهلااااااوي على سواااالك ليــــا مش غريبة عليك تطمن علياااااا





اهلااااااااااااوي يااااااااااكبير لك احتراااااااااام وحب وتقدير 












اهلااااااااااااااااااوي يااااكبير مكانك في القلب بي يزيد












اهلاااااااوي يااااااكبير معرفتك ذهب والمااااااس وحرير












اهلاااااااااااااااوي ياااااااكبير ياوسطناااااااا امير 












اهلااااااااااااااوي ياااااكبير لسااااااااااني يعجز عن اي تعبير 












اهلاااااااااوي شكرا على سوااااااالك واااعزك الله ورفع مقداااااارك 


         ( كثيررررون هم المعاااارف ككثيرة المااااء لكن القلب لأيشتاااااق ألأ  للأنقياااااااء لأنهم  حقاااا من يباااادلوننا الوفااااااء بي الوفااااااء والدعااااء بي الدعاااااء  والطاااعااات بي الطااااااعات  والسواااال عند الغيااااب والحب عند القاااااء )




اهلاااااوي تقبل خااااالص تحياااتي *

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير..  :f2: 
زوزو عادل............ أمونة...........فلك 99..............حنين مصر
ياريت لو حد يعرف أخبارهم نطمئن عليهم؟؟؟

----------


## عزة نفس

*فين دكتور عصـــــــام كابـــــــوووو   ومــــــــي مـــــؤمن 

مش شايفاهم من فتره كبييييييييييره


ياريت حد يطمنا عليهم 

*

----------


## عصام كابو

> فين عصام كابو يا جماعة







> فين دكتور عصام كابو






> *فين دكتور عصـــــــام كابـــــــوووو   ومــــــــي مـــــؤمن 
> 
> مش شايفاهم من فتره كبييييييييييره
> 
> 
> ياريت حد يطمنا عليهم 
> 
> *




*انا فى اجازة فى مصر دلوقتى يا جماعة

ربنا ما يحرمنيش منكم و لا من سؤالكم عنى


*

----------


## مي مؤمن

> *فين دكتور عصـــــــام كابـــــــوووو   ومــــــــي مـــــؤمن 
> 
> مش شايفاهم من فتره كبييييييييييره
> 
> 
> ياريت حد يطمنا عليهم 
> 
> *



عزة نفس حبيبتي انا كويسه والحمد الله وانا بجهز نفسي وهحصل دكتور عصام كابو إن شاء الله علشان اخد اجازة في مصر 
مرسي يا حبيبتي على سؤالك خالص 


دكتور عصام كابو هلا هلا
يا اجازاتك يا دكتووووووووووووووور سايب العيانين ورايح تعوم وتتفسح
طمني يا دكتور اخبار الاجازة ايه اجي ولا بلاش هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## somaaaa

ايمىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
مش طاهرة خاااااااااااااااااالص
ولا على المسنجرررررررر
لو حد شافاهااااااااااااااااا 
يجبها هنااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم جميعا

حقيقة افتقد ابن رشد المصري صاحب الفكرالراقي والقلم الرشيق.

وقد أرسلت له رسالة خاصة أبدي فيها أملي في عودته لنا.

من يود منكم مراسلته، فصفحته هي:

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/member.php?u=84510

----------


## drmustafa

> انا بدي اسأل اميرة .. فين مامااااا زوزو ؟
> 
> وكمان ..
> استاذ عاطف هلال .. و استاذ دراجون شادو .. الاستاذ فاضل .. دكتور مصطفى .. سانزيو .. وكمان العندليب الاخير دا ممكن تاخدو حسنات لو جاوبتولي هو راح فييييييييييييييين 
> 
> ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامة يا رب.


 



> جاية اسأل عن 
> 
> قلب مصر ... قلب مصر ... قلب مصر ...
> استاذ دراجون شادو .. ودكتور مصطفى ... والاستاذ فاضل .. وكمان بدررررييييييييييييييييييي.


السلام عليكم 
إيميرالد 
تعجز الكلمات عن أن توفيك حقك من الشكر 
حقا كانت سعادتى كبيرة جدا عندما رأيت سؤالك على أثناء غيابى 
أدام الله روح المودة بين جميع أعضاء منتدانا الغالى 

ها أنا قد عدت وأدعو الله ألا تتكرر الظروف غير المواتية التى أبعدتنى عن المنتدى
أشكرك مرة أخرى ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## boukybouky

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
حمد الله علي السلامة يا د/ مصطفي نورت  :f: 
انا لما شوفت اسمك آخر حد رادد هنا قلت بس ادخل اسلم و ارحب  :good: 
و ان شاء الله ظروفك كلها تبقي خير ن شاء الله 
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## drmustafa

> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> حمد الله علي السلامة يا د/ مصطفي نورت 
> انا لما شوفت اسمك آخر حد رادد هنا قلت بس ادخل اسلم و ارحب 
> و ان شاء الله ظروفك كلها تبقي خير ن شاء الله 
> في رعاية الله،،،


الأخت العزيزة ريهام 
أشكرك على ترحيبك ودعوتك 
المنتدى منور بكل أعضائه 
تحيتى وتقديرى

----------


## ابن البلد

فلورانس بقالها مدة مش ظاهره

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



سلمة وكنزي 





من زمان مدخلتش المنتدى 

لعل المانع خير !!!!!!!!

تحياتي العطرية



لـيـسـت الألـقـاب هـي الـتـي تُـكـسِـب الـمـجـد 

بـل الـنَّـاس مـن يـكـسـبـــــون الألـقـاب مـجـداً

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## nariman

*اهلاوى شديد*

*اخباره ايه*

----------


## pussycat

عايزه أسأل على 3 أعضاء مميزين جدا وغايبين بقالهم فتره طويله وهما

الشاعر نور

عزة نفس

أهلاوى 


ياريت اللى يعرف عنهم حاجه يطمنا



بوســــــــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## Dragon Shadow

مشغول جداً تلك الأيام وأشتاق كثيراً للتواجد بينكم ...
- أمر بكبوة ... أرجو أن تدعو الله لي أن تمر بسلام ....
شوقي وتقديري للجميع 
دمتم بخير
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

فلك 99.... مش باينة خالص  :No:  أن شاء الله تكون بخير.. :f2:

----------


## nariman

> مشغول جداً تلك الأيام وأشتاق كثيراً للتواجد بينكم ...
> 
> - أمر بكبوة ... أرجو أن تدعو الله لي أن تمر بسلام ....
> شوقي وتقديري للجميع 
> دمتم بخير


*اخى الكريم دراجون شادو*
*ربنا معاك ويعينك على مشاغلك*
*تأكد اخى الفاضل اننا دايما بنشتاق لمشاركات حضرتك ووجودك المميز* 

*تحياتى وتقديرى*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*يا جماعة انا مش شايفة ناصر صديق خالص!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هو فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  حد يعرف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طب اللي يعرف اخباره يطمنا عليه.*

----------


## طائر الشرق

والله زمان ياض  يا طائر ورجعت للناس الغاليين  صحيح  ولو واحد يعرفك بس  مش  مشكلة  ارجع واقول كل بسبب الحكومة
مش مهم 

المهم كنت  احب اطمن على الاستاذ ايمن رشدى ودراجون شادى ابائى الفضلاء

وعلى الاستاذة لميس 

وعلى الاخ  العزيز  تيتو واهلاوى شديد

ان شاء الله بخير دايما

----------


## سوما

الأميرة المفقودة.. :f:  أن شاء الله تكون بخير..

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

انا بسأل على الاميرة

----------


## سوما

الراشد .. :f:             أ. محمود زايد  :f:  د.بيدو  :f: 
أموولة  :f:    أمونة  :f:   مى مؤمن :f: 
أن شاء الله يكونوا بخير.. :f:

----------


## سوما

نشوى *أرتحال*.......
عزة نفس..
أن شاء الله يكونوا بخير.. :f:

----------


## nariman

*أهلاوى شديد*
*يارب يكون بخير*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

فيييييييييييييييين محمد نديم..
و فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييين  Egypatian eagle...
و فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين أم الشهيد...
و فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييين emerald...
و فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يسرا...
و فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييين أنفــال...



*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

فين ايمرالد
غايبة من مدة
إن شاء الله تكون بخير

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> *يا جماعة انا مش شايفة ناصر صديق خالص!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> هو فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  حد يعرف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> طب اللي يعرف اخباره يطمنا عليه.*



الاخت ام سلمى  
(ايمان الشامى )

 اشكرا على  السؤال  

وانا الحمد لله بخير 


وانتهز الفرصة واتقدم لك بالعزاء فى المغفور له بأذن الله 

  كل  تحية وتقدير على المشاعر الطيبة 


لك  ولكل الاعضاء

----------


## nour2005

لولي مش باينة يا رب المانع خير 
يا ريت لو حد يعرف حاجة عنها يطمّني

----------


## عزة نفس

> عايزه أسأل على 3 أعضاء مميزين جدا وغايبين بقالهم فتره طويله وهما
> 
> الشاعر نور
> 
> عزة نفس
> 
> أهلاوى 
> 
> 
> ...


حبيبتي 

بوسي الغاليه

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
انا هنا يا قلبي انا فعلا ما كنتش متواجده 

من فتره كبيره لظروف قويه 

منعتني من الدخول  بالمنتدى والنت كله

شكرا ليكي يا غاليه يارب مايحرمني منك ابدا
ويارب يطمنا على اخواتنا الشاعر نور واهلاوي شديد

وباقي الغائبين عن المنتدى ويرجعهم لينا بألف سلامه

عزة نفس

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

نشوى *أرتحال*.......
عزة نفس..
أن شاء الله يكونوا بخير..


سوما 

الحبيبه الغاليه

انا هنا ياغاليه بس كنت عندي ظروف قويه

هي الي منعتني من التواجد بالمنتدى فتره طويله

ااشكرك يا غاليه على سؤالك ويارب ما اتحرم منك ابداااا

ويارب يطمنا على الغاليه نشوى وباقي اخواتنا الغايبين

عزة نفس*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الحياة ماهى إلى قطار نعبر به طريقنا من الحياة الدنيا إلى الأخرة ...

خلال هذه الرحلة القصيرة نرتطم بأشخاص يأثرون فى حياتنا ...

وهناك من لهم بصمة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة فى تكوين أفكارنا وشخصيتنا ...

فخلال هذه الرحلة نتعرف على أنماط كثيرة من البشر ...

أنماط لا نتخيل حياتنا بدونهم ...

وأنماط نستفيد منها فى كل وقت وحين ...

وأنماط نسعد برؤيتهم ...

وأنماط نتشوق لرؤية أقلامهم ...

فهناك من أثر علينا ولو بكلمة ...

وهناك من أثر علينا ولو بإبتسامة ... 

وهناك من أثر علينا ولو برأى ...

فهناك أشخاص يتركون بصماتهم فى حياتنا .. ومعها لا نستطيع نسيانهم ... 

فقد غيبت مدة ليست بالقليلة .. وعندما عدت وجدت بعض الأشخاص غير موجودين ... 

وبالفعل أتطوق شوقاً لمعرفة أخبارهم ..

فأتمنى من يعرف عنهم أى أخبار أن يطمئنا عليهم ..  وأن يخبرهم بأن يعودوا لنا ...

أتمنى أن أطمئن على الأستاذ (الكيميائى "أستاذ / فريد") ... والأستاذ / أيمن رشدى ... والأستاذ / أوسيمى ... والأخ / محمود زايد ... والأخ / أيمن خطاب ... والأستاذ الغالى / أوسيمى  والأخ / ابن رشد المصرى ... والأستاذ / طارق .. والأخت / ايميرالد .. والأخت / حنين مصر ... والأخت مى مؤمن ... والأخت / نشوى ... والأخت / سوما  ...  هؤلاء من أسعفتنى ذاكرتى لملاحظة غيابهم وعدم رؤية أسمائهم خلال تلك الفترة نهائياً ... 

أتمنى من يعرف أخبارهم أن يطمئنا ... وأتمنى من الجميع أن لا يغيبوا عنا .. لأننا بدونكم كالزهور الذابلة التى يتملكها العطش ولا تجد من يسد ظمأها .. 

وأتمنى بالأخص أن يطمئنا أحد الأخوة على أخبار الاستاذ الكيميائى واستاذ ايمن رشدى واستاذ اوسيمى ... 

وأتمنى للجميع السعادة وأن لا يفرقنا الله أبداً يارب ...

أخوكم أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*
الجميع بخير والحمدلله اخى الفاضل اهلاوى

الأستاذ (الكيميائى "أستاذ / فريد") ... عندة مشكلة فى النت وهو بخير الحمدلله
 والأستاذ / أيمن رشدى ... اجازة مصيف وسيعود قريبا ان شاء الله
 والأستاذ / أوسيمى ... غايب بسبب ضغوط الشغل
والأخ / محمود زايد ... سافر الى السعودية  وسيتواجد قريباً ان شاء الله
والأخ / أيمن خطاب ... تم وقف عضويتة
 والأخ / ابن رشد المصرى ... عاد للمنتدىوالحمدلله بعد غياب 
 والأستاذ / طارق .. اعتقد غياب بسبب الشغل لكنة بيتواجد من وقت لآخر
والأخت / ايميرالد .. متواجدة الحمدلله
 والأخت / حنين مصر ... بخير الحمدلله ومتواجدة 
 والأخت مى مؤمن ... نزلت القاهرة فى اجازة وبتدخل النت من وقت لآخر
والأخت / نشوى ... غايبة ومحدش عارف عنها شىء ، نتمنى تكون بخير ان شاء الله
 والأخت / سوما .. متواجدة وبخير الحمدلله

جزاك الله خيراً اهلاوى
وان شاء الله دائما الجميع بخير

*

----------


## لمسه

[frame="1 80"]الله الله عليك ياهلاوى

انا والله كان فى بالى الكلام ده لاانى فعلا افتقد ناس جميله وراقيه كمان


اولهم الاخ الكبير المحترم(بحار فى الغربه) وبقوله ارجع بقا من غربتك وسطنا هنا اخواتك وابنائك
هتلاقى عنينا وقلبنا بيقولولك (افتقدناك ووحشتنا) اتمنى يكون بخير

وكمان الاب الحنون الاستاذ المبجل (سيد عطيه)برضه وحشتنا

واشرف المصرى ..ومظلووم.. وعادل الشرقاوى ...والاخ العزيز راضى ؟
اتمنى يكون الجميع بخير وبجد بجد وحشنا وجودهم بينا 

وياريت من اختى الجميله الرقيقه بنت شهر يار لو تعرف عنهم حاجه ارجوكى طمنينا 

برافوا ياأهلاوى كلك وفاء 

والف شكر لكم وراجو الاطمئنان 
نهى[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

الأخ الفاضل / أهلاوي شديد

أضفت بموضوعك هذا ميزة جديدة نشهد لك بها إلى جانب ميزاتك العديدة.

جزاك الله الخير كله.

----------


## نورسين

اول ما رجعت سألت عن الغايبين؟؟
بصراحه حركة اصاله و جدعنه 
حمد الله عالسلامه و الحمد لله ان كل الغايبين بخير
و عموما الاخلاق الطيبه دي مش غريبه عليك يا اهلاوي
نورت المنتدى و ما تغيبش تاني
لك خالص تحياتي و احترامي

----------


## بنت شهريار

ام البنات 
ياريت حد يطمنا عليها يا جماعه

----------


## سوما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> الحياة ماهى إلى قطار نعبر به طريقنا من الحياة الدنيا إلى الأخرة ...
> 
> خلال هذه الرحلة القصيرة نرتطم بأشخاص يأثرون فى حياتنا ...
> 
> وهناك من لهم بصمة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة فى تكوين أفكارنا وشخصيتنا ...
> 
> فخلال هذه الرحلة نتعرف على أنماط كثيرة من البشر ...
> ...


أهلاوى شديد..
أسعدتنى جداااااا مشاركتك الأخيرة لأنها تدل على الود الأخوى الذى يجمعنا هنا فى المنتدى... :: 
وشكرا على سؤالك عنى ولكنى مشغولة فى هذه الأيام وهذا سبب قلة دخولى..  ::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
فين emerald ؟؟
فين emerald ؟؟؟

ممممممممممممممم...

فين emerald ؟؟؟
*

----------


## a_leader

فين ايميرالد يا جماعة و فين بنت شهريار

----------


## زهــــراء

*السلام عليكم ...

سارة ..أستاذ محمد ..
إيمان الحمد لله بخير مشغولة شوية الفترة دي وبإذن الله هتجي قريب....

و بنت شهريار كويسة بس مسافرة عند خالتها من كم يوم وخلال الأيام الجاية حترجع إن شاء الله ...

الإثنين بيسلموا عليكم ...
في أمان الله ..
..*

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

وحشتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى

شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا

لكل من سأل عنى في غيابى

لكم خالص الحب و المودة

----------


## reda laby

فين حبيب قلبى 
الأستاذ 
أيمن رشدى ؟

----------


## سوما

حمدلله على السلامة يا كيميائى....  :f: 
فين نشوى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فين حمااااااااادو؟؟

----------


## the_chemist

> حمدلله على السلامة يا كيميائى.... 
> فين نشوى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فين حمااااااااادو؟؟


سوما لك كل الشكر

سعيد جدا بترحيبك

لك خالص الود أختى الصغيرة

اللهم أعد كل غائب سالما غانما لعشه

----------


## reda laby

فين بنت شهريار

----------


## drmustafa

فين إيناد - بنت شهريار - إيميرالد

----------


## the_chemist

فينك يا بنت السلطان

عوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووودى

----------


## سوما

فين بنت شهريار؟؟
فين أ. سيد جعتيم ؟؟
فين ناصر الصديق؟؟

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

اهلاوى ولمسه وزهره

بجد اشكركم على السؤال الكتير عنى ده 

ربنا يخليكم 

انا موجود بس بقا بجهز للزواجى  :Baby:   ومشغول شويه فى شغلى فببص من بعيد لبعيد 

انا جيت اسأل عن ناس غايبه و بقالهم كتيررررررررررر اواى 

وممكن يكونوه غيروه اسمهم ولاحاجه

ميمه اسلام

عراقيه وافتخر

سمووحه

عاشقه اسكنداريه

عاشق بلا حب

توتاااااااااا

مصروايه

صانزو

حمادو

ايميرالد

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*بنت شهريار

نشوى (إرتحال)

ناصر الصديق

إيميرالد

سلوى

همس الحروف*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

العسل المر .................فينك

اظهر و بان عليك الأمااااااااااان

----------


## عزة نفس

*مي مؤمن
وايميرالد
واستاذ ناصر الصديق و استاذ ايمن رشدي
ونشوى
يارب تكونوا بخير جميعا*

----------


## زهــــراء

> فين إيناد - بنت شهريار - إيميرالد





> *مي مؤمن
> وايميرالد
> 
> يارب تكونوا بخير جميعا*


*aynad..كانت بتصفي أمورها علشان تنتقل لمصر أخيراً....

بنت شهريار..والدها تعب تاني وجهازها بايظ بتحاول تصلحه وبطل فيه نت في الشغل عندها ....

emerald..إيمان بخير بس مشغولة في رمضان جداً..بتسلم على الجميع..

مي مؤمن..موجودة أهي اون لاين الحمد لله بخير ....

في حفظ الله ..*

----------


## ابن البلد

بنت مصر

----------


## طائر الشرق

دراجون شادو

----------


## عزة نفس

استاذ سيد جعيتم
الجااامح

نهر الحياه
بنت شهرار
اموووله

سلوى

نشوى

----------


## الازهرى

فى وحده عزيزه عليه ذهبت الى اين مش عارف 
اسم العضو انا بنت مصريه

----------


## *شهد*

إيه ده 
كلكوا نسيتونى؟؟
أنا زعلانه

*شهد*

----------


## زهــــراء

*



			
				انا بنت مصريه
			
		

أعتقد إنها غيرت النيك نيم لـ_أم الشهيد_ بس برضه بتدخل قليل ...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *شهد*
					

إيه ده 
كلكوا نسيتونى؟؟
أنا زعلانه

*شهد*


لاء ياشهودة ولاتزعلي نفسك حبيبتي أنا فاكراكِ والله ..
ياستي غيبي بكرا وأنا حأجي أسأل عنك أراضيكي 
متزعليش ياقمر نورتينا ..*

----------


## *شهد*

أوبس
أنا كنت over   صح؟
بس مش مهم

والله رفعتى معنوياتى يا زهراء ..وأنا مسافره أصلا وحالتى زى الزفت
ثاااانكس  :: 

*شهد*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

قبل رمضان بشوية كنت مريض وبعدها مشغول وبعدها مشغول ، حيث أمر بكبوة في العمل والحمدلله إنتهت على خير ...
كلكم وحشتوني جداً وبحبكم كلكم ، وبمشيئة الله أكون بينكم على العيد كده ، وإنتظروا مني موضوع هايعجبكم ...
شكراً أخي العزيز طائر الشرق  :f:  على السؤال
دمتم بخير 
 ::h:: 
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع

----------


## زهــــراء

*ألف سلامة على حضرتك أستاذ إبراهيم ...نورت وإن شاء الله تكون دائماً بأفضل حال..
في حفظ الله .....*

----------


## drmustafa

فين 
إيناد
إيميرالد 
غيبتهم طالت

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> الحياة ماهى إلى قطار نعبر به طريقنا من الحياة الدنيا إلى الأخرة ...
> 
> خلال هذه الرحلة القصيرة نرتطم بأشخاص يأثرون فى حياتنا ...
> 
> وهناك من لهم بصمة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة فى تكوين أفكارنا وشخصيتنا ...
> 
> فخلال هذه الرحلة نتعرف على أنماط كثيرة من البشر ...
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. اهلاوي شديد



 أعتذر عن التأخير أخي الغالي حيث أنني لم أنتبه إلى هذه المشاركه من قبل .. وكم كانت وقع كلماتك طيب في نفسي وتركت أثراً بالغاً بقلبي لن يمحوه الزمن .. وأحمد الله أنه كتب لي أن القاك على الحقيقه وفي قلب النيل حيث المقولة الشهيرة ( الميه والخضره والوجه الحسن ) .. ولازلت اذكر رحلتنا سوياً في قلب نهر النيل عندما كنت انا وانت والكثير من الاعضاء والعضوات منذ ايام قليلة .. كان يوماً من أجمل ايام عمرنا على الإطلاق ..  هل لازلت تذكر التمساح  .. ؟ وكذلك العصابة ( انت المخ وانا العضلات ) .. أتمنى من الله ان تتكرر تلك الرحلات النيلية الرائعه .. وان يجمعنا الله على خير دائماً .. تقبل خالص تحياتي .


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

عاشق الزمالك.... عاشق الأقصى...محمود أبو زيد.... أوسيمى....
فلك 99.....نشوى..... ماركو
فين الناس دول؟؟؟؟؟ أن شاء الله يكونوا بخير  :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أعضاء وعضوات نفتقدهم بشدة 




(( مع حفظ الألقاب ))

الوالد سيد جعيتــم 

نشــــــوى ( ارتحال سابقاً ) 

لمســــــــــــــه 

أبو منــــــــار 

ليلة عشــــق 

مدحت زيــدان

محمود زايــد

محمد عثمان جبريل

amak_77 

aynad 

Awseemi A9eel 

 a_leader 

 الحب المفقود بقلوبنا 

الأميرة المفقودة 

الشاعر نور

 اشرف نبوي 

 دعاء ثابت 

 سـلـوى 

somaaaa

 غادة جاد 

فهد مصر

 فنان فقير 

 ناصرالصديق 




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم

يعلم الله كم أفتقدت الجميع .. وبجد مش لاقية كلام أقوله  ::sorry:: 
بعتذر عن الغياب.. وبشكر كل شخص سأل عليا سواء هنا في الموضوع
أو بأى طريقة تانية..حقيقي أفتقدتكم  ::sorry:: 

 :f2:

----------


## Amira

*الموضوع ده المفروض يبقى أسمه "أعضاء تايهة"* 

*مش شرط التوهة تبقى بعدم التواجد ... فيه تواجد و توهة إن ذا سيم تايم *

----------


## بنت شهريار

_





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
					

فين بنت شهريار







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة drmustafa
					

فين إيناد - بنت شهريار - إيميرالد







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

فينك يا بنت السلطان

عوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووودى







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

فين بنت شهريار؟؟
فين أ. سيد جعتيم ؟؟
فين ناصر الصديق؟؟







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					

بنت شهريار

نشوى (إرتحال)

ناصر الصديق

إيميرالد

سلوى

همس الحروف







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزة نفس
					

استاذ سيد جعيتم
الجااامح

نهر الحياه
بنت شهرار
اموووله

سلوى

نشوى


الف شكر لسؤالكم الطيب
عدنا بعد الغياب
عدنا بعد الفاصل لنواصل
بإذن الله


_

----------


## غادة جاد

> **
> *
> أعضاء وعضوات نفتقدهم بشدة* 
> ** 
> 
> *(( مع حفظ الألقاب ))* 
> *الوالد سيد جعيتــم*  
> *نشــــــوى ( ارتحال سابقاً )*  
> *لمســــــــــــــه*  
> ...


 

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي / أيمن خطاب على السؤال*
*والله الجهاز عندي كان به عطل ولم أتمكن من المشاركة في المنتدى طوال الفترة السابقة*

*شكرا جزيلا لك*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *جزاك الله خيرا أخي / أيمن خطاب على السؤال*
> *والله الجهاز عندي كان به عطل ولم أتمكن من المشاركة في المنتدى طوال الفترة السابقة*
> 
> *شكرا جزيلا لك*



*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  غادة جاد






نحمد الله على سلامتك وعودتك للمشاركة من جديد في المنتدى 

فلحرفك بهاء خاص ولكلماتك هنا عطر فريد من نوعه

ولوجودك في الموضوعات هنا إشراقة متألقـــة

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إلى كل الاعضاء إللى سأله عن لمسه

هى بخير والحمد لله وفى القريب هتعود من جديد

إلى المنتدى ببسمتها ووجودها الرائع

يارب ترجع بالسلامه

وعمره مقبوله منها مقدماً*

----------


## غادة جاد

فيه عضو تايه يا جماعة
بس أنا عارفه هو تايه فين
جيهان محمد علي

هي تعبانة شوية
دعواتكم لها بالشفاء
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## العسل المر

الف سلامة على الاستاذة - جيهان  - ان شاء الله ترجع بالسلامة .. جزاك الله خير يا استاذة غادة

----------


## غادة جاد

الله يكرمك يا استاذ العسل المرشفاك الله وعافاك يا جيجي

----------


## زهره

نورسين 
عادل الشرقاوي
حبك خيال

----------


## سوما

ألف سلامة لاستاذة \ جيهان..  :f:  أن شاء الله تكون بخير........ :f2: 

سلوى..... الأميرة المفقودة.... :f:  هماااااااااااا فين؟؟؟؟

----------


## سوما

الدكتورة نسيبة.......... :f:  حسام عمر..
أن شاء الله يكونوا بخير.. :f:

----------


## مي مؤمن

حد يجبلي حد من العصاااااااااااااااااابه انتوا فيييييييييييييييييييين
والدكتور عصام كابو فييييييييييييييين 
عزة نفس

----------


## bedo_ic

ليدر - عبير بنت شهريار

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

الدكتورة نسيبة.......... ..
أن شاء الله يكونوا بخير..


الدكتورة نسيبة النت فاصل عندها 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mai_momen
					

حد يجبلي حد من العصاااااااااااااااااابه انتوا فيييييييييييييييييييين
والدكتور عصام كابو فييييييييييييييين 
عزة نفس


أنا هنااااااااا 
الدكتور باين إنكم خطفتوه 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bedo_ic
					

 عبير بنت شهريار


بنت شهريار نازلة معركة مع الفايروسات في جهازها يادكتور..


..*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بنت شهريار وحشتني قوي 
وكمان من انا 
كان معانا عضو اسمه فراس الغامدي ده راح فين كان راجل طيب والله

كمان ده بقي حد معرفوش بس يعني هو صاحب الموضوع اللي احنا فيه هو في الاستاذ عمرو صالح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وفين الاخت اوشا وايميرالد ومشمشة المحبوبة الناس دي راحت فين بجد وبنت مصر وقلب مصر وربنا يستر علي مصر هههههههههههه

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مصراوية .. شكرا جزيلا على السؤال ^-^

انا موجودة يا قلبي .. جزاكِ الله خير .. بس حاليا  صعب عليا اني اظهر هنا .. 
الله يهدي الجميع ..

تعالي لقاعة التصميم والجرافيكس .. ان بأعمل تطبيقات لدروس لولي والقاعة جدا ممتعة  ..  ::$: 
شكرا مصراوية ..  :f: 
بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## عصام كابو

*فى اعضاء كتير جدا وحشونى

بنت شهريار.. و كمان العصابة كلها مختفيين

عمرو صالح.. صاحب الموضوع

محمود زايد

ليدر

emerald


يا ترى فين اراضيكم؟؟

*

----------


## عمرو صالح

> *فى اعضاء كتير جدا وحشونى*
> 
> *بنت شهريار.. و كمان العصابة كلها مختفيين*
> 
> *عمرو صالح.. صاحب الموضوع*
> 
> *محمود زايد*
> 
> *ليدر*
> ...





*القلوب عند بعضها انا اهو*

**
*معلش وعدتك اكتر من مره اني هرجع اشارك بس بنشغل*

*ان شاء الله الاهلي يكسب يوم الجمعة*

*وشكرا لمصرواية جداً على سؤالك*

----------


## طائر الشرق

هو انا كان نفسى اسأل عن حمادو

هو الحقيقة  الراجل دا توحشته جدا ياريت يرجع يشارك من تانى

كان له حس جميل فى المنتدى

واستاذ  دراجون شادو

وحازم3  افتكر ان الدراسة مغيباه

وبنت شهريار  

بوكى بوكى كمان مش بقيت باشوفها

اتمنى نتقى بيهم مرة تانية هنا

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

شكرا طائر الشرق على سؤالك

بوكي....مشغولة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

اليومين دول

و ان شاء الله  لما تفتح المنتدى في يوم تلاقيه زاد نور

اعرف انها رجعت بالسلامة

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكى بوكى كمان مش بقيت باشوفها
> اتمنى نتقى بيهم مرة تانية هنا
> بارك الله فيكم


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ربنا يخليك يا طائر الشرق و ما يحرمني من سؤالك ..تسلم يا رب  :f2: 
انا الحمد الله بخير بس كان عندي ظروف سيئة فعلاً و الحمد الله على كل حال 

ايمان حبيتبي ربنا يبارك لك و الف شكر على ردك الرقيق
النور نورك و نور كل الأعضاء اللي قلبهم جميل زيك  :Love: 

و انا إن شاء الله مسافرة بكرة عمرة و اشوفكم على خير جميعاً لما ارجع  :Bye: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ترجعلنا بألف سلامة بوكي

و إن شاء الله تفتكرينا هناك باي دعوة

أكيد مش هيخسر يعني............ههههههههههه

بجد ..منتظرينك على أحر من الجمر...

خالص دعواتي لك بسلامة الوصول..و عمرة مقبولة إن شاء الله

----------


## سابرينا

*عزة نفس مختفيه 
محدش يعرف اى اخبار يطمنى عليها*

----------


## سوما

عزة نفس.. أن شاء الله تكون بخير.. :f: 
بنت شهريار..بعد كده يا عبير هنزل أعلان أبحث مع الشرطة.. :3:  والبحث عن بقية العصابة كمان ندى الأيام ومي مؤمن وزهراء..
نشوي.. أن شاء الله تكون بخير.. :f: 
العسل المر..... :1:  من ساعة ما وصل مصر ونزل الأجازة وهو تاية عن المنتدى ..وشكلنا هنزل أعلان فى الجرايد  ::

----------


## عزة نفس

*



			
				عزة نفس مختفيه 
محدش يعرف اى اخبار يطمنى عليها
			
		

أختي الغاليه الخلوقه

سابريـــــنا


حبيبة قلبي بجد مش عارفه اقولك وحشتيني اد ايه

انا مش باجي المنتدى ولا بدخل النت الا نادرا لعدم توافر النت لديا منذ فتره

ولروف كتيره قويه 

شكراً ليكي يا روح القلب وربنا ما يحرمني منك ابداً

*

----------


## عزة نفس

*



			
				عزة نفس.. أن شاء الله تكون بخير..
			
		

أختي الجميلة نقية القلب 

ســـــــوما

ربنا يخليكي على سؤالك الدائم عني 

ودعاءِك الغالي لي يا اطيب القلوب التي عرفتها بحق الله

حبيبتي اعتذر عن قلة دخولي المنتدى والنت بصفه عامه لعدم توافر النت لديا 

وايضا لظروف جمه وكثيره اتمنى دوام دعاءك لي

شكراً لكي من كل قلبي
ربنا مايحرمني منك يا غاليه
*

----------


## a_leader

انا كنت غايب بئالى فترة كبيرة لظروف مختلفة و بشكر كل من سأل عنى لكنى ملاحظ ان ناس كتيرة اوى مختفية

و عشان ما انساش حد بدعى ربنا ان الجميع يكون بخير و يكون المانع خير عبال ما احصر اسماء الغايبين بس !!! خلافا 

للدكتور عمرو بيدووو و الدكتور عصام كابو دائمى السؤال ,,

----------


## a_leader

زيزو يا زيزو

صلادينو

الازهرى

اماك

بيدووو

عمرو صالح



بنت شهريار

ندى الايام

مصراوية

اميرالد

مى مؤمن

هو فى ايه بالظبط

فين كل دول

يارب يارب يكون الجميع بخير

لسة ح الف لفة و اجى تانى اشوف ايه الحكاية دى

----------


## a_leader

و فين الدكتور امير المصرى كمان ابو منار و مصطفى اخوه

----------


## a_leader

و فين أوشا

هو كله مختفى كده ؟

----------


## سوما

مصراوية..
نشوي..
نوران..
somaaa..
مصراوية جدااااااا..
أ. ناصر الصديق..
 :f2:  أن شاء الله يكونوا بخير.. :f:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



هل من أخبار عن هؤلاء الأخوة والأخوات 



ماما زوزو ( غايبة من حوالي اسبوع )

أخت ظابط شرطه ( من شهر مدخلتش )

أميرة الوفاء (ام بودي4 سابقاً )

محمد الثالث 

Amira  ( أميرة علاء )

الاميرةالمفقودة ( ريــــم )

الجااامح 

الشيمـــاء ( أم الشهيد سابقاً )

ايمان ا حمد (أخصائية التخاطب )

eman bellah (صديقة الشيماء )

emerald ( إيمـــــان ) 

حمادو  ( يارب يرجع تاني )

أ.يحيى زكريا ( الشاعر الجميل )

Maruko 

nadia a.m.l ( من أهل العراق )

زي الملايكة  ( مختفية فين ياترى )

osha ( بتغيب علينا كتير )

sayedattia ( المستشار الشاعر )

عاشقة النسيم ( من زمان مدخلتش ) 

عصام علم الدين  ( شاعر الدانوب الأزرق )

نــوران ( بقت بتتقل علينا ) 

قلب مصر  ( أم يوسف ) 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## amak_77

اولا الشكر كل الشكر لكل من تذكرني في نفسه او على صفحات المنتدي و كل الشكر للاستاذ ليدر و ايمن خطاب الذي وضع نفسه في الفخ المسمي الزواج و الف مبروك له\
و لكن انا منذ زواجي و انا جهازي قد خرب و تعذر اصلاحه بجانب انه لا يوجد انترنت في البيت \
و الشي الشديد الاهمية انني في صفحات المنتدي حاليا اشعر بغربة شديدة بين جنباته و انه ليس المنتدي الذي عرفته و الفته منذ سنين بجانت غياب كل من اعرفهم تقريبا مما يوصل لحالة من الاحباط
انا لا ابرئ نفسي و لا ابرر الغياب و لكنها حالة ملل و انشغال عامة و عدم وجود ما يجذبك للجلوس على الانترنت بصفة عامة و المنتدي بصفة خاصة 
ربنا يصلح حال الجميع و يرجع الجميع 
و شكرا لكم

----------


## سابرينا

*أماك منور المنتدى* 
*هو الجواز بيخبى الناس كده* 
*الف مبروك وحمدا لله على سلامتك* 
*وترجع تنور صفحات المنتدى بمواضيعك*

----------


## سابرينا

*اين استاذ يحيى زكاريا* 
*واين استاذ عصام علم الدين* 
*واين بنت شهريار*
*وحمادو* 
*وصاحب الموضوع عمرو صالح*
*ومظلوووووووووووووووووووووم*

----------


## a_leader

منور يا احمد باشا ( اماك )
ربنا ييسر الاحوال يارب و خليك فاكرنا ماتنساناش

----------


## عصام كابو

حمد الله على السلامة يا ليدر 

حمد الله على السلامة يا اماك و الف مليون مبروك

----------


## bedo_ic

ليدر باشا حمدا لله على السلامة يا غالى
موكاااااااااااااااا منور يا جميل  وحضورك دائما يسعدنا
انا كمان كنت بعيد عن منتدانا الجميلة لكن بعودة ان شاء الله 
تحياتى بيدوووووووووووووو

----------


## a_leader

الله يسلمك يا د.عصام و يسلمك يا د.بيدوو

الف شكر لسؤالكم الدائم و نورت بيدووو بك

و ياريت تطمنونا على كل الغايبين

----------


## طائر الشرق

*حمادو  حاليا بقى مش فاضى للمنتدى  واللى يحب يتواصل معاه يقدر يتواصل معاه على صفحته فى الموبيل بتاعه*


*هى طريقة غريبة شوية  بس من خلالها نقدر نكلمه صوتيا  ونبعتله رسايل  ومجانا بالنسبة لينا كمان*

*اللى يحب  يكلم حمادو انا على استعداد ابعتله رابط الصفحة بتاعه*

*ام الشهيد حاليا مشغولة فى بيتها الجديد وفى  الشغل بتاعها والنت مقطوع من البيت عندها* 


*من الناس الغايبة*

*اهلاوى شديد - نوران - بوكى بوكى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*نوران بخير والحمد لله

بس مشغوله شويه لأن أختها الكبيره تعبانا شويه*

----------


## سوما

أميرة .. :f: 
نشوي.. :f: 
أخت ضابط شرطة.. :f: 
أ. محمد رفعت.. :f: 
 :f2:  ان شاء الله يكونوا بخير..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اولا الشكر كل الشكر لكل من تذكرني في نفسه او على صفحات المنتدي و كل الشكر للاستاذ ليدر و ايمن خطاب الذي وضع نفسه في الفخ المسمي الزواج و الف مبروك له\
> و لكن انا منذ زواجي و انا جهازي قد خرب و تعذر اصلاحه بجانب انه لا يوجد انترنت في البيت \
> و الشي الشديد الاهمية انني في صفحات المنتدي حاليا اشعر بغربة شديدة بين جنباته و انه ليس المنتدي الذي عرفته و الفته منذ سنين بجانت غياب كل من اعرفهم تقريبا مما يوصل لحالة من الاحباط
> انا لا ابرئ نفسي و لا ابرر الغياب و لكنها حالة ملل و انشغال عامة و عدم وجود ما يجذبك للجلوس على الانترنت بصفة عامة و المنتدي بصفة خاصة 
> ربنا يصلح حال الجميع و يرجع الجميع 
> و شكرا لكم



*



القلم المتألق  .. amak



نحمد الله على سلامتك وتواجدك حتى ولو بصورة غير مستمرة 

وبالمناسبة الزواج ليس فخاً على الإطلاق بل هو تجربة رائعة ،

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى .. تحياتي العطرية 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*أحبتي في الله 

صـافيولا

أهلاوي 

عزة نفس 

أميرة الوفاء 

يا رب يكون المانع عن دخولكم كل خير 

 وترجعوا لنا بالف خير*

----------


## طائر الشرق

زهراء: بقالها كتير ما دخلتش  

 ايمان الشامى   بقالها فترة مش باشوفها


اين البلد بقى بالمرة ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## a_leader

روزى مختفية اليومين دول

----------


## a_leader

لمسه فين

اوشا فين

ام احمد فين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أميرة ..
> نشوي..
> أخت ضابط شرطة..
> أ. محمد رفعت..
>  ان شاء الله يكونوا بخير..




حبيبة قلبى سوما شكرا لسؤالك
والحمد لله أنا بخير ومتحرمش منك أبدآ

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

زى الملايكه

بقالى مده مش بشوفها 

يارب المانع خير

----------


## rosey19

مساء النور والخير عليكم اصدقائى

   وحشتونى جدا .. ووحشنى الصحبه الحلوه وسط الاخوه والاصدقاء الغالين

  الف شكر لسؤالك اخى الكريم ليدر

الحمد لله انا بخير بفضل الله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شكرا أستاذ أيمن خطاب على السؤال عنى
وأنا الحمد لله بخير

ويارب كلكم تكونوا بخيـــــــــر

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

شكرا لك هيثم على السؤال جدا

فعلا الفترة اللي الفاتت و لا زلت..دخولي قليل

لظروف صحية

شكرا لك

----------


## a_leader

اللى يعرف لمسه فين يقول لها صاحب القناة مستحلفلها

و كمان thereallove مختفى شوية و اللى يعرفه يبعت له  سلامنا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

thereallove

على طول فى قاعة المسابقات
قاعد يكهرب فى ده ويخلى ده ينظف المنتدى ويركب ده القطر

----------


## عماد سالم

ياناس ماحدش شاف 


ناصر الصديق

----------


## a_leader

> thereallove
> 
> على طول فى قاعة المسابقات
> قاعد يكهرب فى ده ويخلى ده ينظف المنتدى ويركب ده القطر


اووبااااا ,, و انا اللى بحسبه طيب  :: 

الف شكر يا فندم لرد حضرتك

----------


## thereallove

مشكوووووووووووور ليدر باشا رربنا يخليك يا جميل علي سؤالك 

وشكرااااااااااا لاخت ظابط شرطه علي ردها 

ايوه انا هناك مظبطهم يا باشا حزب البنات دول 

بس كنت بقالي يومين فعلا مبدخلشي المنتدي كنت في جمصه  ::

----------


## a_leader

نبع الوفاء فين يا جماعة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

زى الملايكه حد يعرف عنها حاجه

----------


## ghazala son

تسلم ايديك علي مشاركتك الجميلة ذات الفكرة الرائعة ولكن لسا مافيش  اعضاء غايبة انا اعرفها

 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cold:  :Cold:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## طائر الشرق

ما حدش شافنى

 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## لمسه

هههههههههههههههههههه
لاء ياهيثم والله ماشفتك هههههههههههههه


انا اهو يااستاذ ليدر والف شكر على السؤال 
وماتخفش على صاحب القناه عطيته 5 جنى عشان يسكت  :Biggrin: 


فين الدكتور مصطفى مش باين من فتره كبيره لعل المانع خير  :PYTAJNIK:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> زى الملايكه حد يعرف عنها حاجه


*بسمه ياستي من ساعة ما إتخطبت وهى إنشغلت عن المنتدى

ربنا يسعدها بس علطول بتبعت السلام للمنتدى كله

مع النجمه الحائره*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

مسافر خارج البلاد لمدة شهر
أشوف وشكم بخير إن شاء الله ...
أستودعكم الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه ...

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *بسمه ياستي من ساعة ما إتخطبت وهى إنشغلت عن المنتدى
> 
> ربنا يسعدها بس علطول بتبعت السلام للمنتدى كله
> 
> مع النجمه الحائره*


طب ألف مبروك   :f2: 
وربنا يسعدها

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تروح وترجع بالسلامه بإذن الله دراجون شادو

----------


## loly_h

*زهرة الياسمينا بقالى كتير وقت موش شفتها

ياريت لو حد يطمنى عليهــــــــــا ...*

----------


## سوما

نبع الوفاء .. :f: 
زهراء .. :f: 
زهرة الياسمينااااا.. :f: 
أميرة .. :f: 
soma  :f: 
أوشا .. :f:

----------


## طائر الشرق

حد شاف بودو بقاله كتير مش بيدخل
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## a_leader

فين نبع الوفاء يا جماعة

----------


## نبع الوفاء

احبتي في الله 

سوما   :f: 

وأخي الغالي .. ليدر  :f: 

شكرا على سؤالكم  واعتذر على الغياب الذي ســ يتكرر

لاني ربنا يبعد عنكم المرض  .. بتعالج ..

اتمنى منكم الدعاء لي  بالشفاء 

والحقيقة دخلت النهارده علشان تباركوا لي 
على النجاح  فى الامتحانات  ::$: 

معلش اختكم طماعة حبتين  :2:   يعنى 
'' دعاء ومباركة '' كتير شوي  :Glad:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

سلامتك ألف سلامه يا نبع الوفاء وربنا يشفيكى يارب

وألف مبروك على نجاحك ويارب دايما سعيده

----------


## طائر الشرق

يارب منورة دايما يا آية باذن الله

ربنا يديك الصحة ومبروك للنجاح

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

عزه نفس من زمان ماشوفتهاش

حد يعرف عنها حاجه

----------


## a_leader

عبير بنت شهريار و دعاء ندى الايام و اميرالد و اوشا

----------


## العسل المر

بوكي بوكي 
ايمان الشامي
شعاع من نور 
زهراء

----------


## a_leader

أخت ضابط شرطة مش باينة يا جماعة

بلغوها سلامنا و ان شاء الله تكون بخير

----------


## a_leader

فين اخت ضابط شرطة و فين روزى

----------


## a_leader

الحمد لله اخت ضابط شرطة ظهرت فى المنتدى و الحمد لله على سلامتها

روزى لسة مختفية بلغوها سلامنا و سؤالنا يا جماعة

----------


## a_leader

فين هيثم طائر الشرق

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شكراااا أستاذ ليدر على السؤال وأنا بخير الحمد لله


نبع الوفاء 
روزى

ماحدش يعرف عنهم حاجه

----------


## a_leader

> شكراااا أستاذ ليدر على السؤال وأنا بخير الحمد لله
> 
> 
> نبع الوفاء 
> روزى
> 
> ماحدش يعرف عنهم حاجه


العفو يا فندم و الحمد لله على سلامتك

روزى بسأل عليها من تلات ايام و محدش قال اخبارها

و نبع الوفاء ربنا يجيبها بالسلامة , اهلاوى كان بيقول انها ح تفضل خمستاشر يوم فى المستشفى

فات منهم اسبوع اهو و ان شاء الله ترجع بالسلامة

----------


## a_leader

هيثم طائر الشرق

عصام كابو

دراجون شادو

روزى

----------


## thereallove

زهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــره

----------


## a_leader

> هيثم طائر الشرق
> 
> عصام كابو
> 
> دراجون شادو
> 
> روزى



ان شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير

----------


## a_leader

و لمسة كمان فين ؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

رووزى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## a_leader

لمسه ظهرت بس روزى لسه

----------


## العسل المر

العسل المر كان غايب بقاله 10 ايام  ، وبصراحة مش عارف اشكركم ازاي على سؤالكم الجميل سواء في الموضوع دا أو في الرسايل الخاصة 

ونعم الأخوة فعلا ...

 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## a_leader

الدكتور عصام كابو لسه مختفى هو و هيثم و دراجون شادو

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> العسل المر كان غايب بقاله 10 ايام ، وبصراحة مش عارف اشكركم ازاي على سؤالكم الجميل سواء في الموضوع دا أو في الرسايل الخاصة 
> 
> ونعم الأخوة فعلا ...


حمد لله على سلامتك يا عبد الرحيم  :4: 
أرجو تكون قضيت أجازة سعيدة
ياريت ماتغيبش تانى وتحرمنا من تواجدك المميز دوماً
تحياتى

----------


## سوما

> العسل المر كان غايب بقاله 10 ايام  ، وبصراحة مش عارف اشكركم ازاي على سؤالكم الجميل سواء في الموضوع دا أو في الرسايل الخاصة 
> 
> ونعم الأخوة فعلا ...


عبد الرحيم ,, حمدلله على السلامة .. :1: ..وياريت مش تغيب تانى كتير كده  ::-s: 
 :f:   :f: 

روزى ,, الحمدلله بخير هى مش بتدخل عشان كانت تعبانة شوية وعندها شوية أرهاق..وان شاء الله تدخل المنتدى قريب.. :2: 
ويارب نتطمن على أية بأذن الله قريب.. :f2:

----------


## a_leader

الحمد لله روزى بخير و انا شفت لهيثم كذا مشاركة برضو 

فاضل عصام كابو و دراجون و سامح عطية مختفى 

ان شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير

----------


## طائر الشرق

::evil:: 
انا جيت
طبعا نورت الدنيا
 ::evil:: 
شكرا لكل اللى سألوا عنى واولهم استاذ محمد
تقييم بقى ليا ولبودو
 :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2: 
دراجون شادو بقى
استاذ ابراهيم مشغول فى الشركة بتاعه حاليا 
انا اتصلت بيه انبارح وهو عنده شوية مشاغل فى شركته
وقريبا يعود

شكرا ليك يا استاذنا الجميل محمد يا سباق بالخير
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## a_leader

> انا جيت
> طبعا نورت الدنيا
> 
> شكرا لكل اللى سألوا عنى واولهم استاذ محمد
> تقييم بقى ليا ولبودو
> 
> دراجون شادو بقى
> استاذ ابراهيم مشغول فى الشركة بتاعه حاليا 
> انا اتصلت بيه انبارح وهو عنده شوية مشاغل فى شركته
> ...



ربنا يخليك حبيبى

تمام كده

فاضل الدكتور عصام بئه و سامح عطية

و الغائبة الحاضرة آية ربنا يجيبها بالسلامة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

آيه.....(نبع الوفاء)......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إيناد وانفال وام احمد وبوكي بوكي وحنان واوشا وديدي وبنت شهريار ومي مؤمن ايمان الشامي وبوسي كات 
الناس دول فييييييييييييين بجد وحشوني موووووووت 
ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامة

----------


## a_leader

و روزى غايبة برضو بئالها فترة

بلغوها سلامنا و سؤالنا و يارب تكون بخير

----------


## الشمسى

اجمل وارق واحن واشيك تحياتى لاجمل منتديات مصر
ولاشيك واظرف شخصيات منتديات ابناء مصر

----------


## a_leader

فين روزى يا جماعة

محدش بيخش يطمننا ليه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

روزى, زى الملايكه ,

----------


## العسل المر

احمداب216  ، ايمان الشامي 

اللي يعرف عنهم حاجه يقولنا

----------


## a_leader

عصام كابو فين يا جماعة طمنونا عليه



و سامح عطية لسه مش باين برضو



و لمسه غايبة بس بتصيف

----------


## a_leader

اخت ضابط شرطة فين

----------


## rosey19

وحشتونى جدا جدا جدا ....

     شكرا شكرا شكرا ,,,  لسؤالكم اخواتى واصدقائى

----------


## a_leader

الحمد لله على سلامتك اختنا روزى , كلللله م السندوتشاااات  :: 

عصام كابو فييين ؟؟؟

----------


## Dragon Shadow

شكراً لك أخي العزيز ليدر على السؤال  :f: 
الحمدلله بخير 
كانت لدي بعض المشاغل شغلتني عن الحضور وإستكمال المواضيع المفتوحة
تحياتي وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

ميس رورو 
مش باشوفها خالص مالص ::

----------


## a_leader

> شكراً لك أخي العزيز ليدر على السؤال 
> الحمدلله بخير 
> كانت لدي بعض المشاغل شغلتني عن الحضور وإستكمال المواضيع المفتوحة
> تحياتي وتقديري


الحمد لله على سلامتك اخى العزيز و ربنا يبارك لك و يوفقك

نورت استاذنا العزيز

 :f2: 

ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة فيييين ؟ المسابقة يا نااااس  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

رجعت يا أستااااذ

شكرا لسؤاالك واهتمامك ربنا يخليك

----------


## thereallove

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب اللي يعرف طريق 

روح الاسكندريه يقولنا عليه

----------


## العسل المر

سامح بك عطيه ( أبو عمو ) 

ماما أم البنات ... 

شعاع من نور ... 

أميرة ...

----------


## a_leader

عصام كابو و سامح عطية

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*نهر الحياه

ندى الأيام*

----------


## mezapril

احب أبعث بأول الرسائل الى كل من :

أشرف المجاهد ... أخى الحبيب وصديقى الغالى جدا جدا

وأقول له وحشتنى والله بجد .. وحاسس انى مفتقد تواجدك جدا 

وسبحان الله الذى ألف بين قلوبنا دون يرى أحدنا الأخر


-----


الأخ صاحب المذاق الخاص جدا دكتور جمال الشربينى وبالتبعيه طبعا الأخوات ريا وسكينه

بالرغم من نقاشاتنا دائما التى تحمل صفه الإلتهاب احيانا

الا انى افتقدت تواجدك معنا 



------


وفى النهايه اقول لكل اخوانى الأحباء وأخواتى الكريمات 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


-

----------


## لمسه

*وانت بخير اخى الفاضل 

استاذ ليدر 

ياترى فينه تيجى بالف سلامه*

----------


## drmustafa

فين
Amira

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> احب أبعث بأول الرسائل الى كل من :
> 
> 
> الأخ صاحب المذاق الخاص جدا دكتور جمال الشربينى وبالتبعيه طبعا الأخوات ريا وسكينه
> 
> 
> 
> -



عزيزى ميز ابريل
يا عم أنا موجود ومنتشر فى عدة قاعات وتايه بين الفوازير والمسابقات واللى معظمها مش منظم من حيث المواعيد  وهى مسابقة واحده تقريبا 

  المسابقة القرآنية الرمضانية ...خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه 
                              الأزهري المصري                      
 
والتى ميعادها مناسب ومحدد مسبق وهذه المسابقة لها نفس الصفات والشروط الخاصة بمسابقتك  وتقريبا لا فرق بين الأثنين
 
مسابقه مع معانى ايات القرآن الكريم             ‏( 1 2)         
                              mezapril

----------


## M!sS Roro

مصـراويه جد ا ..  ::(: 

مادا ..  ::(:

----------


## a_leader

شكرا لمسة على سؤالك

انا موجود فى قاعات البرامج

بس غيبت يومين بسبب اصابة خفيفة لكن كنت محتاج راحة

انا تمام اهو و موجود و الف شكر لسؤالك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> شكرا لمسة على سؤالك
> 
> انا موجود فى قاعات البرامج
> 
> بس غيبت يومين بسبب اصابة خفيفة لكن كنت محتاج راحة
> 
> انا تمام اهو و موجود و الف شكر لسؤالك


 :Bye:  عزيزى ليدر الأسكندرية

الحمدلله على سلامتك من كل شر

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سبحان الله..مس رورو زعلانة ان مصراوية غايبة بئالها كام يوم!!!!!!!

يا شيخة....يا رب رمضان يبقي طول السنة

اهي زي القردة..اطمني انتي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مصراويه 

روزى

النجمة الحائره

----------


## rosey19

كل سنه والجميع بالف خير

 رمضان كريم.

   شكرا لسؤالك حبيبتى ايمان

   الحمد لله انا بخير ... 

  ربنا يتقبل منا الصيام والصلاه والقيام وصالح الاعمال

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*زي الملايكه


نوران

زوزو عادل

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

العندليب الأسمر  
                  عضو صاحب بيت


محدش شاف العندليب الأسمر

من زمان ماأشتركشى فى مواضيعى هو يدوبك أشتركت فى موضوعى

أجمل ما قيل فينا مش فيهم لبنت مصر...و فك التكشيرة لجمال الشربينى

وهبا فص ملح وداب

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
النهاردة قدراً لقيت الموضوع ده من الرئيسية..قلت خليني أشوف مين اللي غايب..و لقيتني 

ممتنة جداً لسؤالك أ.عبدالرحيم..بجد أشكرك جداً على ذوقك..

كل سنة و حضرتك طيب..
بالمناسبة انت فين 
*

----------


## العسل المر

> *
> النهاردة قدراً لقيت الموضوع ده من الرئيسية..قلت خليني أشوف مين اللي غايب..و لقيتني 
> 
> ممتنة جداً لسؤالك أ.عبدالرحيم..بجد أشكرك جداً على ذوقك..
> 
> كل سنة و حضرتك طيب..
> بالمناسبة انت فين 
> *


أختى العزيزة  سارة  ... ازيك  :f:  .. :f: 

سؤالك الجميل ساب أثر أجمل منه والله 


أشكرك جداً - جداً 

رمضان كريم يا بشمهندسه ...

----------


## drmustafa

فين 

سنــدس
Amira
حازم 3
محمد الثالث

----------


## طائر الشرق

> سبحان الله..مس رورو زعلانة ان مصراوية غايبة بئالها كام يوم!!!!!!!
> 
> يا شيخة....يا رب رمضان يبقي طول السنة
> 
> اهي زي القردة..اطمني انتي


 :4:  :4:  :4: 

no  Comment
 :y:  :y:  :y: 
اهى رجعتلكم تانى  خبوا عيالكم  وجايبة مارية تاكل  صوابع الاطفال الصغننين

منورة يا سارة
 :f:  .. :f: .. :f:  .. :f: .. :f:  .. :f: 
ومش هافكرك بقى باللبانة والشلن
 ::  ::  :: 
 :f:  .. :f: .. :f:  .. :f: .. :f:  .. :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> فين 
> 
> سنــدس
> amira
> حازم 3
> محمد الثالث


*سندس موجوده يادكتور وبخير

بس انا مش بهنيها على الجهاز

أشكرك بالنيابه عنها لسؤالك ..*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> سندس موجوده يادكتور وبخير
> 
> بس انا مش بهنيها على الجهاز


المفروض تاتخدى تقييم سلبى ويمكن كمان ايقاف

لانك بتعملى لصالح جهة شريرة ذات اغراض دنيئة  تعمل على منع وابعاد الاعضاء عن تنفيذ ادوارهم :: 

اعدام رجما  بقشر اللوز والسودانى بتاع العيد ::

----------


## thereallove

زهـــــــــــــــــــره

----------


## oo7

الاخت فرفوته
لو حد يعرف عنها حاجة يبلغنى

----------


## لمسه

*استاذنا الجميييييييل مسيو لييييدر الحاضر الغائب وحشتناااااااااا

نبع الوفاااااااااااا ربنا معااااكى يااااااااااااااارب*

----------


## طائر الشرق

ابن الجيران ::

----------


## معزوز عامر

من فلسطين ارضالمعراج نبعت الكم ونقوال عيد مبارك على الامتين العربيه والاسلاميه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *استاذنا الجميييييييل مسيو لييييدر الحاضر الغائب وحشتناااااااااا
> 
> نبع الوفاااااااااااا ربنا معااااكى يااااااااااااااارب*


سبقتينى يا لمسه

والله كنت داخله أسأل على مسيو ليدر

يارب يكون بخير ويرجع بالسلامه

وأما آيه فهى بخير وبتسلم عالجميييييييع

----------


## أم أحمد

كنت جاية اسأل علي استاذ احمد
بقاله فترة مش ظاهر
لعل المانع خير

----------


## a_leader

> *استاذنا الجميييييييل مسيو لييييدر الحاضر الغائب وحشتناااااااااا
> 
> نبع الوفاااااااااااا ربنا معااااكى يااااااااااااااارب*


ربنا يخليكى يا لمسة و يبارك فيكى و ان شاء الله انتى كمان تكونى بخير

 :f2: 




> سبقتينى يا لمسه
> 
> والله كنت داخله أسأل على مسيو ليدر
> 
> يارب يكون بخير ويرجع بالسلامه
> 
> وأما آيه فهى بخير وبتسلم عالجميييييييع


ربنا يخليكى يا ايمان , الف شكر لسؤالك

ربنا يكرمك

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

اميرة
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

لمسه 

فين ؟

----------


## mezapril

-


غياب اختنا الحاجه 

همس المشاعر


و

طوق الياسمين


لعل المانع خير  ان شاء الله


-

----------


## a_leader

و فين روزى يا جماعة

----------


## a_leader

و فين النجمة الحائرة ؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

اهلاوى شديد >> بيب بيب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> لمسه 
> 
> فين ؟



*لمسه تعبانه شويه

وشاشة الكمبيوتر عندها محروقه*



> و فين النجمة الحائرة ؟


*وإيمان بخير بس مشغوله شويه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> -
> 
> 
> غياب اختنا الحاجه 
> 
> همس المشاعر
> 
> 
> و
> ...



*طوق وهمس بخير الحمد لله

لكن مشغولين شويه .. ان شاء الله يدخلوا ويردو على حضرتك*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*فين شاعر الرومانسيه

والوالد العزيز سيد عطيه ..؟*

----------


## rosey19

صباح الورد علي كل الاصدقاء


  شكرا اخى الكريم ليدر لسؤالك

        يارب يكون  كل الاصدقاء بخير

----------


## سوما

باشمهندس أحمد ,, ahmedab216,,,, غايب من اسبوع تقريبا ,, يارب يكون بخير..........
ياريت حد يطمناااااااااا عليه ..!!

----------


## طائر الشرق

فين الواد بودو  :Baby2: 

شكلى كدا هاضربه عشان يحرم يغيب كدا :Nono:  :Angry2: 
وفين الست امه
ام بودو
حسابهم معايا هايكون عصير
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## oo7

ما زلت ابحث عن فرفوتة

ومحمد سعد ( مادا )غايب من شهر تقريبا


اما اللى بيسأل عن شاعر الرومانسية فهو بخير ان شاء الله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مصرااااااااااااويه
وحشتييييييييينى

----------


## loly_h

* ليــــــدر موش شايفاه من كم يوم

 يارب يكون بخيـــــــر ...*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*الزعيمه بنت شهريار 
انتيييييييييييييييييي فييييييييييييييييييييين يا جهاااااااااااااااااد 
نشوى فيييييييييين وmasrawaya*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> * ليــــــدر موش شايفاه من كم يوم
> 
>  يارب يكون بخيـــــــر ...*


فعلا يا لولى

إن شاء الله يكون بخير

وإرجعى بقا يا لموووووسه وحشتينى

----------


## rosey19

مسيو ليدر 

  لمسه 

  يارب يكونوا بخير

----------


## rosey19

ليدر ...

  لمسه ...

     لسه محدش يعرف غايبين ليه ..؟؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لمسه شاشتها محروقه وإن شاء الله تيجى قريب

مسيو ليدر مش عارفه

يارب يكون بخير ويرجع ينورنا من تانى

----------


## rosey19

مساء الفل عليكى ايمان ..

   شكرا لردك ..


  وان شاء الله يرجعوا بالسلامه وينوروا المنتدى تانى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مسيو ليدر وحشتنا جدااااا

----------


## loly_h

> لمسه شاشتها محروقه وإن شاء الله تيجى قريب
> 
> مسيو ليدر مش عارفه
> 
> يارب يكون بخير ويرجع ينورنا من تانى


*إن شاء الله إيمان يكون بخير

وأضيف كمان سيف الدين بقالى كتير موش شفت له

أى تعليق من تعليقاته أم دم خفيف

ربنا يطمنا عليهم ويرجعوا بالسلامة إن شاء الله ...*

----------


## rosey19

مسيو ليدر .... انت فين

  ان شاء الله تكون بخير ... وترجع بالف سلامه

----------


## عصفور الشعر

اومال فين الشاعر الجميل ومرهف الحس* ايهاب خطاب* .. حد يطمنا عليه يا جماعه ويرسل اليه تحياتى وسلامى

----------


## فراشة

ليدر
ونبع الوفاء

ياريت حد يطمنا عنهم

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

آيه نبع الوفاء 

فينك وحشتينا

----------


## a_leader

> * ليــــــدر موش شايفاه من كم يوم
> 
>  يارب يكون بخيـــــــر ...*


انا اهووو

ربنا يخليكى و يكرمك و متشكرين جدا لسؤالك




> مسيو ليدر 
> 
>   لمسه 
> 
>   يارب يكونوا بخير


الحمد لله كله تمام و الف الف شكر على سؤالك اختى



> ليدر ...
> 
>   لمسه ...
> 
>      لسه محدش يعرف غايبين ليه ..؟؟؟


انا اقول لك

شوفى

انا كنت خارج البلاد

ولمسه كانت خارج الخدمة حيث نما الى علمى ان الشاشة عندها اتحرقت

و يافندم متشكرين جدا و الله على سؤالك و ربنا يكرمك و يبارك فيكى






> لمسه شاشتها محروقه وإن شاء الله تيجى قريب
> 
> مسيو ليدر مش عارفه
> 
> يارب يكون بخير ويرجع ينورنا من تانى


ربنا يكرمك يارب

انا كويس و الله , الحمد لله




> مسيو ليدر وحشتنا جدااااا


و انتوا كمان وحشتونى جدا , بس معلش الظروف كانت ملخبطة شوية



> مسيو ليدر .... انت فين
> 
>   ان شاء الله تكون بخير ... وترجع بالف سلامه


الله يسلمك و يكرمك و يخليلك اولادك

انا بخير الحمد لله و الف شكر على سؤالك 






> ليدر
> ونبع الوفاء
> 
> ياريت حد يطمنا عنهم


نبع الوفاء انا قلقان عليها جدا و مختفية تماما من فترة كبيرة

و انا الظروف كانت مش متظبطة معايا اليومين اللى فاتوا دول

الف شكر على سؤالك اختى , ربنا يخليكى

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

اخوانى الغاليين

بشكركم جدا و الله على سؤالكم

 :f2:

----------


## saladino

*السلام عليكم*
*يارب الجميع بخير* 
*سلامى للجميع*

*ياجماعه فى عضو كان معانا من زمان اسمه رحال اسكندرانى قرات فى منتدى اخر انتقل الى رحمه الله هل صحيح؟؟*

----------


## rosey19

حمدا لله على  سلامتك اخى ليدر  ..

  وان شاء الله نطمن على آيه ...

----------


## a_leader

> *السلام عليكم*
> *يارب الجميع بخير* 
> *سلامى للجميع*
> 
> *ياجماعه فى عضو كان معانا من زمان اسمه رحال اسكندرانى قرات فى منتدى اخر انتقل الى رحمه الله هل صحيح؟؟*


رحال اسكندرانى انا كلمته شوية على الماسنجر من فترة كبيرة و كان بيننا صداقة و بعدها اختفى

فى الفترة الاولى عرفت انه مصاب بمرض خطير فى الرئة و انه عمل عمليه و انه نزل مصر و تحديدا

سيوة لاستكمال البرنامج العلاجى و كان معايا رقم موبايله لما نزل بعدها اختفى تماما و مفيش اى اتصال

و احتمال كبير يكون اخونا العزيز سمير لاشين عنده اخبار عنه

ربنا يستر

----------


## a_leader

> حمدا لله على  سلامتك اخى ليدر  ..
> 
>   وان شاء الله نطمن على آيه ...


الله يسلمك اختى و بشكرك جدا و الله و يارب نسمع اخبار حلوة عن آية

----------


## a_leader

عصام كابو مختفى و آية بئالها كتير مش ظاهرة

يارب يكونوا بخير

----------


## oo7

للاسف الخبر صحيح
رحال اسكندرانى انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى
الخبر انا شفته على منتدى اخر

----------


## oo7

مادا محمد سعد
يا ترى هو فين

----------


## شعاع من نور

*





			
				رحال اسكندرانى انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى
الخبر انا شفته على منتدى اخر
			
		

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..

يعني الخبر تم تأكيده من أصدقاء مقربين ليه فعلاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بجد أنا مصدومة جداً..لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون.

*

----------


## a_leader

> للاسف الخبر صحيح
> رحال اسكندرانى انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى
> الخبر انا شفته على منتدى اخر


إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون ابعتلى لينك المنتدى فرسالة خاصة لو سمحت

----------


## loly_h

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
والله خبر بجد مفجع
ياريت حد من الأخوة او الأخوات يعمل موضوع
للدعاء لأخونا الراحل*

----------


## بنت شهريار

مبقاش فيه ولا خبر حلو !!
ايه اللى احنا فيه دا
انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون



عاوزة .. اميرة

----------


## nariman

> عاوزة .. اميرة


*وأنا كمان*

----------


## العسل المر

> *وأنا كمان*


90% من مشاركاتي ف الموضوع بقول فين أميرة - ولا مرة حد رد

----------


## عصام كابو

> عصام كابو مختفى و آية بئالها كتير مش ظاهرة
> 
> يارب يكونوا بخير



*انا جيت اهوه يا محمد بك

ربنا ما يحرمنيش منك ولا من سؤالك يا صديقى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *وأنا كمان*





> 90% من مشاركاتي ف الموضوع بقول فين أميرة - ولا مرة حد رد


اميرة عاملة اضراب  :Blink: 
منها لبياعين البطاطا




> *انا جيت اهوه*


الف حمدلله على السلامة دكتور عصام
ربنا يطمنا عليك دائماً اخى العزيز  :f:

----------


## فراشة

ياجماعة

أبو الحيلة من بعد عيد رمضان ماظهرش

اتمنى يكون بخير



فراشة

----------


## oo7

مادا انت فين

----------


## مي مؤمن

حد شاف دكتور عصاك كابو 



*الزعيمه فيييييييين 
فينك يا بنت شهريار*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

د /عصام آه شفته إمبارح بيبارك للأهلاويه

وفعلا يا فراشه عمو أبو الحيله بقاله فتره غايب يارب يكون بخير

قلب مصر تعالى بقا وحشتينى والساقع سخن والسخن برد

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حد شاف دكتور عصاك كابو 
> 
> 
> 
> *الزعيمه فيييييييين 
> فينك يا بنت شهريار*


يامنظرنا قدام الشععععععععععععععععععععععععب  :Poster Stupid: 
بقى افتكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس  ة
نائبة الزعيمة
وافتكاسة العصابة
جاية تدور عليا
يابت الناس هى اللى تسأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأألك
منك لبياعين التين الشوكى ياشيخة
وحشتينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننى
انا هنا ياقمرتى
 :f2: 




اميرررررررررررررررررررررررررة عاشر

----------


## نشــــوى

مي وعبير ضحكتووووووووني .. 
انا بردو داخلة اسأل عليكي يا عبييييييييييير

كنتي فين امبارح يا هانم
فاتك نص عمرك واسألي مي وانجي  :: 

كمان عايزة اسأل على ام البنات .. وسوما 
مش شايفاهم .. يارب يكونوا بخير

----------


## طائر الشرق

> يامنظرنا قدام الشععععععععععععععععععععععععب 
> بقى افتكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس ة
> نائبة الزعيمة
> وافتكاسة العصابة
> جاية تدور عليا
> يابت الناس هى اللى تسأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأألك
> منك لبياعين التين الشوكى ياشيخة
> وحشتينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننى
> انا هنا ياقمرتى


احسن  :: 
ربنا يرزقك باخت ضابط شرطة  تطبق فيكوا الاحكام الشريرة  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> احسن 
> ربنا يرزقك باخت ضابط شرطة  تطبق فيكوا الاحكام الشريرة


تقصد إيه يعنى يا هيثم؟؟؟   ::-s: 

هاتوووووووو 

 :Ouch:   :Ouch:   :Ouch: 



قلب مصر فيييييييييييييييييييييييينك

الإزاله جايه

----------


## مي مؤمن

> يامنظرنا قدام الشععععععععععععععععععععععععب 
> بقى افتكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس ة
> نائبة الزعيمة
> وافتكاسة العصابة
> جاية تدور عليا
> يابت الناس هى اللى تسأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأألك
> منك لبياعين التين الشوكى ياشيخة
> وحشتينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننى
> انا هنا ياقمرتى


*اصل في ناس مش بترد على الموبايلات بلاااااااااش نسيح
ههههههههههههههههههه يلا ربك حليم ستار
وانتي كمان وحشتيني مووووووووووووووووووت*



> مي وعبير ضحكتووووووووني .. 
> انا بردو داخلة اسأل عليكي يا عبييييييييييير
> 
> كنتي فين امبارح يا هانم
> فاتك نص عمرك واسألي مي وانجي


*هو من جهة فااااااااااتك هو فاتك كتير*

----------


## oo7

مادا محمد سعد
فرفوتة

----------


## بنت شهريار

على بالى .. اميرة
اشوووووووووووووووف فيها ست اشهر  ::p:

----------


## a_leader

فين لولى مش باينة ليه ؟

----------


## لمسه

[quote=a_leader;1344231]لمسه 

فين ؟[/

QUOTE]




انا كيييييييييييييييييييييييييييت 

تسلم لى ياغالى 

[QUOTE=أخت ضابط شرطه;1348992]فعلا يا لولى

إن شاء الله يكون بخير

وإرجعى بقا يا لموووووسه وحشتينى[/


QUOTE]

[QUOTE=rosey19;1349016]مسيو ليدر 

  لمسه 

  يارب يكونوا بخير[/
QUOTE]


انتى كمان والله وحشتينى انا وقلبى ياحبيبتى 





> [center]ليدر ...
> 
>   لمسه ...
> 
>      لسه محدش يعرف غايبين ليه ..؟؟؟[/
> 
> center]



روزى حبيبتى والله وحشتينى والله انا بخير ياقمر الحمدلله 




> مادا محمد سعد
> يا ترى هو فين


هو بخير الحمدلله مادا خطب وانشغل عنكم بخطبته شفت ..........؟ من كده ههههههههههههههههه



نبع الوفا يارب ترجعى بالف سلامه :f2:  


الف شكر لكل من سال عنى الف الف شكر  :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

اعمل ايه يا ايمان ::  ::  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انتى كمان والله وحشتينى انا وقلبى ياحبيبتى 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نبع الوفا يارب ترجعى بالف سلامه 
> 
> 
> الف شكر لكل من سال عنى الف الف شكر


لموسه منوره المنتدى يا أختى يا غاليه



> اعمل ايه يا ايمان


 ::hop:: 

منور يا هيثم

----------


## طائر الشرق

:: انتى كمان منورة يا ايمان :: 
بس مش عارف احط سؤال فى المسابقة  الواحد مخه بقى تخين ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [size="5"][color="red"]قلب مصر فيييييييييييييييييييييييينك
> الإزاله جايه


*بخير يا إيمان قلب مصر

ولكن مشغوله مع اولادها بالدراسه

وحركة المدارس إللي كل شويه تتغير

فين اشراقة امل غيابها طال
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

يسرا 
حبك خيال
فلورنسا
مصراوية

وحشونا اوى

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,* 
*مهما إن كان فيه بينا خلاف* 
*على بعض بنسأل ونخاف* 
*وأنا شايف إننا إخوات*
*.....................*
.. 
*أخ وأب بقاله كتير* 
*غايب وأنا محتاج تفسير* 
*لغيابه منكو ياحضرات؟*
*..................* 
*افكار بتاخدنى تودينى* 
*وغالبنى من جوه حنيني* 
*ربى يخف عليه الأزمات*
*.....................* 
*متعفرت* 
*حد يهدينى* 
*ليه مش شايفه ادام عينى؟* 
*مش ظاهر ليه فى مشاركات؟*
*......................* 
*أستاذنا جمال الشربينى* 
*إرجع فى الأخطاء ملينى* 
*ونقرب بينا المسافات* 
*.......................* 
*..............* 
*بجد ياجماعه* 
*أنا قالقان عليه جدا* 
*مش عوايده الغياب بالشكل ده* 
*وعلى حد علمى من حضرته وحضراتكم عارفين* 
*كان متواجد ديما على المنتدى*  
*حد يعرف لحضرته رقم تليفون؟* 
*يارب حد يطمنا عليه*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

ازيك يا وجدي ...

د/ جمال تم إيقافه إيقاف مؤقت لمدة شهر أعتقد انه تقريبا أوشك على الإنتهاء

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## a_leader

قلب مصر

سوما

فخراوى

لمسه

حكيم عيون

الصعيدى

كل سنة و انتم جميعا بخير و ان شاء الله تكونوا كلكم بخير

----------


## a_leader

دعاء ندى الأيام

كل سنة و انتى بألف خير و سعادة

----------


## بنت شهريار

بنت مصر
ربنا يطمنا عليها
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

أوشا

اميرالد

ياسمين روز

ايمان العساس

كل سنة و انتم طيبين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> قلب مصر
> 
> لمسه
> 
> كل سنة و انتم جميعا بخير و ان شاء الله تكونوا كلكم بخير


قلب مصر ولمسه بخير يا مسيو ليدر

بس الاتنين مشغولين فى اللحمه   :good: 

هاينورونا قريب إن شاء الله

----------


## الصعيدي

> قلب مصر
> 
> سوما
> 
> فخراوى
> 
> لمسه
> 
> حكيم عيون
> ...


أخي الحبيب ليدر .. أنا بخير والحمد لله .. وكل الناس هنا بخير وبيسلموا عليكم ..  ::  .. أشكرك جدا على لفتتك الجميلة .. وإن شاء الله على تواصل قريب  :f2:

----------


## a_leader

> قلب مصر ولمسه بخير يا مسيو ليدر
> 
> بس الاتنين مشغولين فى اللحمه  
> 
> هاينورونا قريب إن شاء الله


يافندم احنا بنشكروكى جدا و ربنا مايحرمناش منك و ياريت تفكريهم بنصيبى و طبعا طبعا تبلغيهم السلام

الف شكر  :f2:

----------


## a_leader

> أخي الحبيب ليدر .. أنا بخير والحمد لله .. وكل الناس هنا بخير وبيسلموا عليكم ..  .. أشكرك جدا على لفتتك الجميلة .. وإن شاء الله على تواصل قريب


الله يعزك اخى الغالى و ربنا  مايحرمنا  من تواجدك الجميل  :f2:

----------


## a_leader

فين من أنا ؟  :: 

قصدى فين بنت شهريار ؟؟

----------


## a_leader

و فين روزى و فراشة مزوغين بئالهم كام يوم

----------


## الصعيدي

> الله يعزك اخى الغالى و ربنا مايرحمنا من تواجدك الجميل


هههه .. بيتهيألي ربنا رحمكم فعلا من تواجدي الجميل
 :4:  :4:

----------


## a_leader

> هههه .. بيتهيألي ربنا رحمكم فعلا من تواجدي الجميل


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا و الله دى كانت دعوة بجد

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## نشــــوى

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهي دي لازم تروووووووووح على موضوع الاخطاء الاملائية يا استاذ محمد  ::

----------


## a_leader

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اهي دي لازم تروووووووووح على موضوع الاخطاء الاملائية يا استاذ محمد


تصدقى كل مرة اخش الموضوع اقراها زى ماهى فى نيتى و ما اخدتش بالى خالص غير لما دخلتى

ربنا يخليكى يارب

اخى الحبيب الصعيدى

انا اسف و الله العظيم و كل مرة كنت بقراها زى ماهى فى نيتى

معلش حقك عليا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه

يخربيت الكيبورد و سنينها السنودة ده انا مش ح اسيبها

سيبونى عليها محدش يحوش

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هنوءه
فيييييينك؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

غادة جاد فينهااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

غاده موجوده بس مش عارفه مش بتشارك ليه

غاده يا غيدو 

أين إنتى؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

ميرسى يا ايمو على ردك
ربنا يطمنا على غادة
ونخبط فيها فى اى قاعة  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> قلب مصر
> 
> سوما
> 
> فخراوى
> 
> لمسه
> 
> حكيم عيون
> ...





> يافندم احنا بنشكروكى جدا و ربنا مايحرمناش منك و ياريت تفكريهم بنصيبى و طبعا طبعا تبلغيهم السلام
> 
> الف شكر


ربنا يكرمك يارب يا أستاذ محمد على سؤالك ويجازيك كل خير
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
ومتقلقش نصيب حضرتك في الحفظ والصون  :good:

----------


## a_leader

> ربنا يكرمك يارب يا أستاذ محمد على سؤالك ويجازيك كل خير
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
> ومتقلقش نصيب حضرتك في الحفظ والصون


 :: 

يافندم ربنا يخليكى و يبارك فيكى 

الحمد لله على السلامة  :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

آيه نبع الوفاء
هنوءه
أم أحمد
بوكى بوكى
ساد مان

يارب تكونوا بخير

 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الخير عليكم 

كنت عاوزة اطمن على سومــــــــــا 

حد عارف ليه بقالها فترة كبيرة جدا موش ظاهرة ؟؟؟*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *مساء الخير عليكم 
> 
> كنت عاوزة اطمن على سومــــــــــا 
> 
> حد عارف ليه بقالها فترة كبيرة جدا موش ظاهرة ؟؟؟*


*على حد علمي يالولي

ان جهاز سوما عطلان

انما هي بخير*

----------


## nariman

> *مساء الخير عليكم* 
> 
> *كنت عاوزة اطمن على سومــــــــــا*  
> 
> *حد عارف ليه بقالها فترة كبيرة جدا موش ظاهرة ؟؟؟*


 

*بالظبط يا لولي زي ما هايدي قالت*

*وسام كويسة الحمدلله*
* وأول لما النت يتظبط عندها فى البيت حتبقى معانا*

*تسلمي يا حبيبتي*

----------


## a_leader

فين بنت شهريار و مى مؤمن ؟

----------


## لمسه

:f:  :f:  :f: 

سلام من قلبى ياكل من سال عنى الف الف شكر 

ووحشتنى نبع الوفا جدااا :f:  

ومسيو ليدر فينك ياطيب  :f: 

ايمى وحشتينى انتى وهايدى  :f:

----------


## loly_h

> *على حد علمي يالولي
> 
> ان جهاز سوما عطلان
> 
> انما هي بخير*





> *بالظبط يا لولي زي ما هايدي قالت*
> 
> *وسام كويسة الحمدلله*
> * وأول لما النت يتظبط عندها فى البيت حتبقى معانا*
> 
> *تسلمي يا حبيبتي*


*متشكرة جدا هيدو  ... متشكرة جدا ناريمان  

الحمد لله إنها بخير وترجع بالسلامة إن شاء الله

وربنا يطمنا على الجميع ...

  *

----------


## الدكتور البربرى

لاأبحث عن عضو واحد 
ولكن أبحث عن كل أصدقاء موضوعى
memories and past whispers

فاليوم عيد ميلاده الثالث
اما ان يستمر و يكمل عامه الرابع ...
وإما .... وداعا ,

الدكتور البربرى

----------


## طائر الشرق

مصرواية جدا 

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مصراويه زى الجن بس بتمتحن

ربنا يوفقها وينجحها ياااااااااااارب

----------


## طائر الشرق

ادعيلى انا كمان يا بنتى ::

----------


## اليمامة

_ام احمد_ ::h::  ::h::

----------


## a_leader

صباح الخير عليكم

كل سنة و انتم طيبين و يارب كل الغايبين يكونوا بخير

 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

فين روزى

فين ناريمان

فين سوما

و اية وحشتنا اوى .. ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة

----------


## nariman

> فين روزى
> 
> فين ناريمان
> 
> فين سوما
> 
> و اية وحشتنا اوى .. ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة


*أنا بخير الحمدلله يا أستاذ محمد .. ربنا يخليك* 
*اتاخدت شوية عن المشاركة ..بس متابعة برضه*

*وسوما ربنا يعينها..الشغل كتير عندها اليومين دول*

*ربنا يطمنا على كل الغايبين ..*
* ويديم عليك قلبك الطيب يا أستاذ محمد*
 :f2:

----------


## أبو منار

> و فين الدكتور امير المصرى كمان ابو منار و مصطفى اخوه


 
موجودين يا باشا

تحت الطلب وسرعة التنفيذ

----------


## a_leader

الله يعزك حبيبى و يارب دايما بخير

فين داجون شادو

و فين عبرات هائمة 

و فين فخراوى ؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

:f2:   :f2:

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

_هايدى دياب

جوهرة مصر

جميلة بو حريد

استاذ وجدى محمود

فينكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## اليمامة

*دارجون شادو
وجدى محمود
حكيم عيون
أم أحمد*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أستاذ وجدى محمود
روزى

----------


## أم أحمد

> *دارجون شادو
> وجدى محمود
> حكيم عيون
> أم أحمد*


انا موجودة يا قمر اهووووو  :hey: 

وبدوري بسأل معاكي عن كل الغايبين
ربنا يطمنا عليهم
 :f:  :f:

----------


## لمسه

مسيو ليدر 
واستاذ وجدى 

وساره 
وامون

----------


## اليمامة

*شعاع من نور*

----------


## a_leader

شعاع من نور

بنت شهريار

مى مؤمن

اخت ضابط شرطة

دراجون شادو

انتوا فين يا جماعة ؟

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

كتير والله غايبين وياريت تتطمنونا عليهم

هايدى دياب

أ/ وجدى محمود

مصراوية جداً

ام احمد

يارب بكون المانع خير

ياريت تطمنونا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شكرا لسؤالك يا مسيو ليدر

كلنا تايهين والله بعد تحديث المنتدى

بس عرفنا نوصل والحمد لله


لمسه

مصراويه

وحشتونى أوى

----------


## ahmedab216

حمد لله عالسلامة لكل الموجودين ... 


طب .. محدش لقاني ..؟!!

----------


## اليمامة

*شعاع من نور
وجدى محمود
دارجون شادو*

----------


## a_leader

ربنا يخليكى يا ايمان

لمسه فين ؟

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

مصراوية جدا

وحشتينى اوىىىىىىىى

استاذى الكريم

وجدى محمود

مفتقدينك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مصراويه جدااا
لمسه
أ/وجدى
بنت شهريار

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

مصراوية

جوهرة

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

ام احمد

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ايمان .. عبرات 
انتوا كمان وحشتوني جدا اوي بفظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رامى (إبن رشد المصرى)

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بنت شهريار
أ/ وجدى
غاده جاد

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

نورتى يا ساره من تااااانى

----------


## ahmedab216

الأعزاء .. 

أيمن رشدي ..

العسل المر ..

وجدي محمود ..

جيهان محمد علي ..

بنت شهريار ..

نبع الوفاء ..

kane2008

و كتير كتير ..

يارب يكونوا بخير و يرجعوا بالسلامة إن شاء الله ..

----------


## بنت شهريار

لقد اتيييييييييييييييييييييييت

أ ليدر
إيمووووووووو
أ احمد

ألف شكر لسؤالكم الطيب
وان شاء الله يرجع كل غائب
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

الاستاذ أشرف المجاهد

----------


## سوما

أم البنات.. :f2: 
نهر الحياة .. :f2:

----------


## سوما

> غاده جاد


ميس غادة ,, :f:  مسافرة وان شاء الله هترجع بالسلامة بعد أسبوعين.. :2: 
بشكرك لذوقك وسؤالك الدايم عن الكل يا إيمان ,, :f2:

----------


## a_leader

الف شكر سوما

كنت لسه داخل أسأل على ميس غادة برضو

----------


## سوما

> الف شكر سوما
> 
> كنت لسه داخل أسأل على ميس غادة برضو


العقو يا ليدر ,, :2: 
وأن شاء الله ترجع ميس غادة بالسلامة قريب و تشارك زى الأول .. :f2:

----------


## سوما

*عزة نفس ..
أحلى كلمة ..
شعاع من نور ..
النجمة الحائرة ..
بوسي كات ..
نورسين ..
زهراء ..*
يارب تكونوا بحير .. :l:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لمسه
شعاع من نور

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فرااااااااااااااشه وحشتينى

----------


## سوما

فراشة .. :f2: 
 ahmedab216 ,, الباشمهندس أحمد  :f2: 
يارب يكونوا بخير وعافية .. :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> تاريخ التسجيلApr 2008الدولةالقاهرةالمشاركات1,071                                                           
>   المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى                      
> أين قلب مصر ؟!
> لعل المانع يكون خيراً
> 
> هل مرض الريس  وعلاجه فى الخارج
> 
> هو سبب إختفاء قلب مصر ؟!
> 
> ...


نداء عاجل
نرجوا كل من يهمه الأمر
أن يطمئنا على 
الأخت العزيزة
على كل القلوب

قلب مصر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ازيك يا أستاذي ..  :f: 

قلب مصر كويسه وبخير الحمد لله

ولكن هي مشغوله حالياً مع الدراسه وأولادها

وهي كانت تعاني من الإنفلونزه بسبب تغيرات الجو ودلوقتي هي أحسن

ان شاء الله أتصل بيها وأبلغها قلقكم عليها

وهي تدخل تطمنكم بنفسها

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أين مشاركتى بخصوص غياب قلب مصر ؟!

----------


## nariman

> أين مشاركتى بخصوص غياب قلب مصر ؟!


  باعتذر يا دكتور جمال ..لأن المشاركة كانت في قاعة تانية فهي تنتظر أن يدمجها هنا مشرف القاعات العامة
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> باعتذر يا دكتور جمال ..لأن المشاركة كانت في قاعة تانية فهي تنتظر أن يدمجها هنا مشرف القاعات العامة



 :f2: عزيزتى ناريمان
المفروض كان الموضوع يبقى مكانه  لحين حضور المشرف ليغير مكانه  ولا أن يختفى الموضوع لحين حضور المشرف الغائب .... يا خوفى السيد وزير التربية والتعليم ينقل المشرف للمنيا هو كمان !

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*عبرات أشكرك على سؤال أنا بخير  زي العفريته

بس كنت مشغوله الفتره إللي فاتت

بخصوص السؤال عن ..

العندليب أ. أيمن هو بخير الحمد لله ولكن مشغول جداً الفتره دي

وبخصوص بوسي كات

هي الحمد لله بخير وهي كمان مشغوله الأيام دي 

 بشغلها وتجهيزات فراحه 

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

قلب مصر فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم 

لم اتمكن من الدخول لمده طويلة  لظروف خاصة

وانا اليوم اتقدم بخالص العزاء  لجميع اعضاء المنتدى  

لفقد الاخ العزيز احمد  رحمه الله  رحمة واسعة وادخله فسيح جناته

----------


## سوما

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> لم اتمكن من الدخول لمده طويلة  لظروف خاصة
> 
> وانا اليوم اتقدم بخالص العزاء  لجميع اعضاء المنتدى  
> 
> لفقد الاخ العزيز احمد  رحمه الله  رحمة واسعة وادخله فسيح جناته


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أ. ناصر ,, حمدلله على السلامة ..
ويارب تكون بخير دايما ,, وما تغيب عنا إلا لكل خير ....
ورحمة الله على الياشمهندس أحمد ,, ربنا يرحمه ويغفر له يارب وينور قبره بنور القران الكريم يارب........
ربنا يرحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين والمسلمات يارب ويشفى مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين والمسلمات..
وان شاء الله يكون الجميع بصحة وسلام وسعادة ..*

----------


## سوما

> قلب مصر فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 قلب مصر بخير والحمدلله .. :f2: 
هى كانت بس تعبانة شوية الأيام اللى فاتت والحمدلله بقت أحسن .. :f: 
أن شاء الله ترجع بالسلامة وتشارك معنا من جديد ,, :2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> أ. ناصر ,, حمدلله على السلامة ..
> ويارب تكون بخير دايما ,, وما تغيب عنا إلا لكل خير ....
> ورحمة الله على الياشمهندس أحمد ,, ربنا يرحمه ويغفر له يارب وينور قبره بنور القران الكريم يارب........
> ربنا يرحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين والمسلمات يارب ويشفى مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين والمسلمات..
> وان شاء الله يكون الجميع بصحة وسلام وسعادة ..*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اشكرك اخت وسام  

ان شاء الله سوف اتواجد على قدر استطاعتى  

بجد افتقدتكم  كثيرا 

واشكر كل من سأل عنى

----------


## بنت شهريار

الف حمدلله على السلامة استاذ ناصر
 :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

*قلب مصر 

أحمد ناصر 


أين أنتم 

*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

لست اجتماعيا بالشكل الكافي وهذه لاادري ميزه ام عيب 
لكن هذا لايمنع اني حقا افتقدت في المنتدي
 اقلام دائما كانت عملاقه ومبدعه بحق 
ابرزهم بالفعل .. 

الاستاذ احمد ناصر 
والاخ الفلسطيني : احمد عدوان 

داما بخير اينما كانو

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب العسل المر
أخى الحبيب إبن مصر
أشكركما من كل قلبى على سؤالكما عنى
وأشكر كل من سأل عنى وإفتقد وجودى
كان لدى بعض الظروف فى العمل منعتنى من التواصل بشكل جيد فى المنتدى
أعقب ذلك إحتراق شاشة الكمبيوتر
فأدى ذلك إلى غيابى فترة ليست بالقصيرة
وعدت والحمد لله لأتشرف بالتواجد بينكم وأسعد به
 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أخى الحبيب العسل المر
> أخى الحبيب إبن مصر
> أشكركما من كل قلبى على سؤالكما عنى
> وأشكر كل من سأل عنى وإفتقد وجودى
> كان لدى بعض الظروف فى العمل منعتنى من التواصل بشكل جيد فى المنتدى
> أعقب ذلك إحتراق شاشة الكمبيوتر
> فأدى ذلك إلى غيابى فترة ليست بالقصيرة
> وعدت والحمد لله لأتشرف بالتواجد بينكم وأسعد به


ألف حمد لله على السلامة يا احمد 
وان شاء الله ماتغيبش عننا تانى وتفضل دايما منورنا بوجودك الراقى والمحترم **
ويارب ترجعلنا قلب مصر كمان عشان هى وحشتنى بجد ومفتقداها لأقصى درجة **

----------


## سوما

أبو لبنى .. :f: 
ألف حمدلله على السلامة ,,,,, :f2: 
ويارب دايماً نتطمن على كل الغايبين والتايهين  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا يا جيهان وأهلا يا سوما
سلمكما الله من كل سوء
وربنا يجمعنا دائما على الخير
وإن شاء الله تعود العزيزة أم يوسف ويعود كل غائب 
وإن شاء الله نظل دائما عائلة مترابطة ورائعة
 :f:   :f:

----------


## لمسه

ايمو حبيبتى الف شكر لسؤالك انا بخير ياقلبى اهو 


انا بسال عن 

نبع الوفا 

مسيو ليدر وحشتونا بجد فينكوووووو

اتمنى تكونو بالف خير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

منوره المنتدى يا لمسه

مسيو ليدر
قلب مصر
نبع الوفاء
مفتقدينكوا

 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الصراحه انا مفتقد رحمه  ::(:  ربنا يشفيها ان شاء الله ويقومها بالسلامه ان شاء الله

----------


## سوما

حمدلله على سلامتك يا لمسة .. :f: 
وان شاء الله نتطمن على أستاذة رحمة ,,, :Love: ,, ربنا يشفيها ويعافيها يارب ... :f2: .

----------


## سوما

*روزى*  :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

قلب مصر

بجد نفسي ترجع

----------


## غادة جاد

قلب مصر

بجد نفسي ترجع 

إنسانة محترمة لأقصى حد

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فعلا يا غاده
قلب مصر وفراشه وروزى وحشتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونا جداااا
إنتوا فييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

*الاستـــــــــاذ \ عــــــــــــلاء زين الديـــــــــــــــــــن*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

قيثاره وأ/ الكيميائى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الجندي المجهول رويتر ..

----------


## طائر الشرق

شعاع من نور

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عبرات هائمة 
و جميلة بوحريد

----------


## انطوائى

موضوع جميل وفكره رائعه 
بس ياريتنا كلنا نقرب من بعض
ونسئل على بعض
زى الناس زمان 
الناس زمان كانو دايما يحسو ببعض 
ويسئلو على بعضيه
اما دلوقتى ف للاسف
فكره جميله يا اخي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بنت شهريار
عبرات هائمه
قلب مصر
شعاع من نور
أم أحمد
هايدى دياب
الكيميائى


وكل الغايبين 
وحشتونا

 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

     الأخ الفاضل " محمد دسوقى " ..

  لم يشارك منذ فترة .. لغل المانع خير ..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أ/أشرف مجاهد
الكيميائي
غاده جاد
جيهان محمد على
روزى
فراشه
شعاع من نور

----------


## nariman

> أ/أشرف مجاهد
> الكيميائي
> غاده جاد
> جيهان محمد على
> روزى
> فراشه
> شعاع من نور


*بالنسبة للغالية شعاع من نور.. سارة

هي الحمدلله بخير وبتشكركم جميعاً على مشاعركم الطيبة والسؤال عنها

ربنا يصلحلها الأحوال ونشوفها منورانا من تاني

ألف شكر يا ايمان


*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

آمين يا ناريمان
وترجع تنور المنتدى هى وكل الغايبين اللى مفتقدينهم بجد
 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> بالنسبة للغالية شعاع من نور.. سارة
> 
> هي الحمدلله بخير وبتشكركم جميعاً على مشاعركم الطيبة والسؤال عنها
> 
> ربنا يصلحلها الأحوال ونشوفها منورانا من تاني



الاخت الكريمه شعاع من نور هي بحق من اول الاقلام التي كنت اقرا لها دوما بابناء مصر 
نسال الله دوما ان تكون بخير وباتم عافيه 
وان تعود مره اخري الي المنتدي وهي في احسن حال  ...

----------


## misr

بنت مصر

----------


## سوما

عزة نفس .. :f2: 
 :f2:  روزى ..

----------


## a_leader

*فين روزى و فين لولى يا جماعة*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

اشرف المجاهد 
جيهان محمد على 
يفتقدكم المنتدى بشدة 
اتمنى ان تكونا فى افضل حال 
رمضان كريم

----------


## a_leader

لولى

نور

روزى

حد يطمننا على اخبارهم يا جماعة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لولى
أ/ وجدى محمود
روزى


يارب يكونوا بخير

----------


## ليالى السهر

اتمنى ان يكون كل الاصدقاء بخير واريدواحب التعرف على كل الموجودين

----------


## a_leader

فين لمسه يا جماعة

----------


## مي مؤمن

*دكتور عصام كابو فين ؟؟؟*

----------


## ندى الايام

هو نص المنتدى تايه ولا ايه
انا من يوم ما رجعت مشوفتش ناس كتير

بوكى
اميرة علاء
احلى كلمة
شاعر الرومانسية
شعاع من النور
نشوى
زوزو كمان مش باينه ( زهراء)
ربنا يطمنا علىالجميع

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*وفين بنت شهريار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*بنت شهريار يا بابا كويسه والحمد الله
بس النت عندها مفصول ومش بتعرف تدخل*

----------


## عصام كابو

> *دكتور عصام كابو فين ؟؟؟*


*موجود يا مي* 

*بس مشغول شوية اليومين دول.. شكراً يا مدموازيل مي على السؤال*

**

----------


## مي مؤمن

*الله يعينك يا دكتور 
كل سنه وحضرتك طيب*

----------


## سوما

فلك 99  :f2: 
عزة نفس .. :f2: 
ريم جهاد ,, :f2: 
شعاع من نور .. :f2:

----------


## oo7

انا بدور على oo7
بس واضح جدا انى بدور عليه لوحدى

يا ريت اللى يعرف اخبار عنه يبلغنى

----------


## حسام عمر

الاهلويه اللي في المنتدى أختفوا

من يجدهم يتصل بيه يطمني عليهم


و أولهم صاخب هذا الموضوع

----------


## غادة جاد

> الاهلويه اللي في المنتدى أختفوا
> 
> من يجدهم يتصل بيه يطمني عليهم
> 
> 
> و أولهم صاخب هذا الموضوع


 

*أنا هنا اتطمئن استاذ حسام* 
 :36 2 53: 
*بس مشغولين شويتين*
*بنفكر يا ترى هاناخد الدوري بفرق كام نقطة السنة دي !!!* 


*أهلاوية وأفتخر*


*.*

----------


## سوما

> *أنا هنا اتطمئن استاذ حسام* 
> 
> *بس مشغولين شويتين*
> *بنفكر يا ترى هاناخد الدوري بفرق كام نقطة السنة دي !!!* 
> 
> 
> *أهلاوية وأفتخر*
> 
> 
> *.*


 ::  ميس غادة أنتى هنا ,,,,,,, والله كنتى واحشانى اوى  :36 4 10: 
منورة يا ميس , :f: ,انتى بس خليكى فى التفكير والعد ,, :36 2 37: ,,
يا بنتى انتى نسيتى ولا ايه ,, احنا مدرسة اللعب والفن الهندسة كلها  :Wai: 

*فى كتير اعضاء تايهين ,,,*
*العسل المر ,,
أحلى كلمة ,,
لؤلؤة مصر ,,
نورسين ,,
يارب تكونوا بخير ..*

----------


## a_leader

[IMG][/IMG]

لمسه

ايه

بنت مصر

الازهرى المصرى

عصام كابو

بنت شهريار

ندى الايام

مى مؤمن

سامح عطية

قيثارة

الشحرورة

فاضل

الدكتور جمال الشربينى

----------


## عصام كابو

> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> لمسه
> 
> ايه
> 
> بنت مصر
> 
> الازهرى المصرى
> ...


 
*شكرا على السؤال يا قائد.. انا موجود اهوه* 

**

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بنت شهريااااااااااار

وحشتيــــــــــــــــــــــــنا

 :16 12 8:

----------


## nariman

*أشرف المجاهد .. والأستاذ يحيي زكريا*

*وحشوني جدا*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

شكرا يا أهلاوى شديد 

واحشنى جدا يا حبيبى واللهى 

وانا موجود يا زهره واحشنى جدا انتوه اللى فين 

حبك خيال 

شيرررررررررى 

أيمن خطاب

مصروايه

حمادو

الأستاذ\ سيد جعتيم

زوزو عادل

بنت شهريار

عراقية وافتخر 

شعاع من نور

فنان فقير

اشرف المصري

وكل الغايبين

وحشتونااااااااااااا جدا

(لسه اللى بتاكل فى البطيخه دى مخلصتش ههههههه ) emerald

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

شكرا يا أهلاوى شديد 

واحشنى جدا يا حبيبى واللهى 

وانا موجود يا زهره واحشنى جدا انتوه اللى فين 

حبك خيال 

شيرررررررررى 

أيمن خطاب

مصروايه

حمادو

الأستاذ\ سيد جعتيم

زوزو عادل

بنت شهريار

عراقية وافتخر 

شعاع من نور

فنان فقير

اشرف المصري

وكل الغايبين

وحشتونااااااااااااا جدا

(لسه اللى بتاكل فى البطيخه دى مخلصتش ههههههه ) emerald

----------


## اليمامة

ناريمان
سوما
جيهان

افتقدكم

----------


## oo7

اشكر كل من سأل عنى


بس انا حابب اطمن على حمادو يا ترى هو فين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الشاعر محمد سعيد
ناريمان

مفتقدين وجودكم الجميل
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

الأستاذ محمد سعيد
الأستاذ عصام علم الدين
ناريمان
لميس الإمام

----------


## oo7

طائر الشرق
اين انت يا فتى

----------


## الشيمـــاء

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
كل سنة و انتم طيبين يا احلي ابناء مصر
بجد وحشتوني و يا رب تفتكروني
انا كان اشهر اسم ليا "ام الشهيد" و بعد كدة غيرته ل " الشيمـــاء"
و بقالي اكتر من سنتين مشتركتش في المنتدي لظروف عائلية ..
و رغم ان الموضوع معمول للسؤال عن الاعضاء التايهين .. انا قولت 
اجي و اقولكم اني كنت تايهة و رجعت تاني و معايا احلي حاجة في الدنيا
عمري و روحي و قلبي " محمد " عندة سنة و نص و نفسي الاقيله قاعة
صغيرة علي قدة يلعب و يتشاقي فيها علي راحتة..
يا تري تقبلوا محمد عضو صغنن في المنتدي و لا حتخافو يعملكم دوشة 
عموما انا حسيبة يلعب في المنتدي براحتة و مش مشكلة لو كسر له كام موضوع
اتمني تفتكروني و اتمني لكل تايه عن منتدي ابناء مصر يرجعلة تاني
و تحلي صحبتنا من جديد
تحياتي
*

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> اشكر كل من سأل عنى
> 
> 
> بس انا حابب اطمن على حمادو يا ترى هو فين


*
ازيك يا استاذ مصطفي
الحقيقة حمادو من الاعضاء اللي فعلا تستحق اننا نسأل عنه لانه اضاف كتير لمنتدي ابناء مصر
و انا عاوزة اشكرة لانه كان بيتصل بكل معارفة في مصر يوم جمعة الغضب 28/1/2011 و اتصل بيا
بس انا مكنتش متابعة اي حاجة عن الثورة لان دة كان تاني يوم لابني محمد معايا
و كنت في ثورة تانية خالص .. عموما احب اشكرة و اطمن عليه و علي كل الناس الغايبة في المنتدي
تحياتي*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> كل سنة و انتم طيبين يا احلي ابناء مصر
> بجد وحشتوني و يا رب تفتكروني
> انا كان اشهر اسم ليا "ام الشهيد" و بعد كدة غيرته ل " الشيمـــاء"
> و بقالي اكتر من سنتين مشتركتش في المنتدي لظروف عائلية ..
> و رغم ان الموضوع معمول للسؤال عن الاعضاء التايهين .. انا قولت 
> اجي و اقولكم اني كنت تايهة و رجعت تاني و معايا احلي حاجة في الدنيا
> عمري و روحي و قلبي " محمد " عندة سنة و نص و نفسي الاقيله قاعة
> صغيرة علي قدة يلعب و يتشاقي فيها علي راحتة..
> ...


بجد مفجأة جميلة جدا جدا 
ألف حمدلله على السلامة الشيماء طبعا فاكرينك 
وفاكرينك وانت أم الشهيد ولما غيرتي الاسم 

ربنا يبارك لك في محمد يارب وتشوفيه أحسن واحد في الدنيا ويجعله لك قرة عين ومن الذرية الصالحة 

ألف ألف حمدلله على السلامة ونورتينا من جديد 
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> كل سنة و انتم طيبين يا احلي ابناء مصر
> بجد وحشتوني و يا رب تفتكروني
> انا كان اشهر اسم ليا "ام الشهيد" و بعد كدة غيرته ل " الشيمـــاء"
> و بقالي اكتر من سنتين مشتركتش في المنتدي لظروف عائلية ..
> و رغم ان الموضوع معمول للسؤال عن الاعضاء التايهين .. انا قولت 
> اجي و اقولكم اني كنت تايهة و رجعت تاني و معايا احلي حاجة في الدنيا
> عمري و روحي و قلبي " محمد " عندة سنة و نص و نفسي الاقيله قاعة
> صغيرة علي قدة يلعب و يتشاقي فيها علي راحتة..
> ...



انا مش مصدقة ..مش مصدقة ..مش مصدقة 

انا والله العظيم بجد عيني دمعت لما شوفت مشاركتك 

إزيك يا بنتي ..انتي فين بقى والله وحشتيني جدااااااااا

أنا مصراوية جدا ..بس بعد العملية  :Girl (13):

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> كل سنة و انتم طيبين يا احلي ابناء مصر
> بجد وحشتوني و يا رب تفتكروني
> انا كان اشهر اسم ليا "ام الشهيد" و بعد كدة غيرته ل " الشيمـــاء"
> و بقالي اكتر من سنتين مشتركتش في المنتدي لظروف عائلية ..
> و رغم ان الموضوع معمول للسؤال عن الاعضاء التايهين .. انا قولت 
> اجي و اقولكم اني كنت تايهة و رجعت تاني و معايا احلي حاجة في الدنيا
> عمري و روحي و قلبي " محمد " عندة سنة و نص و نفسي الاقيله قاعة
> صغيرة علي قدة يلعب و يتشاقي فيها علي راحتة..
> ...


أهلا يا شيماء
دى مفاجأة جميلة جدا
حمدا الله على سلامتك 
وكل سنة وإنت طيبة
رمضان كريم
ومحمد براحته خالص
يكسر فى المواضيع
يدشدشهم
المنتدى كله تحت أمره
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الشاطر حسن
إنت فين يا أبوعلى
تركت فراغ كبير
يارب تكون بخير
 ::

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> بجد مفجأة جميلة جدا جدا 
> ألف حمدلله على السلامة الشيماء طبعا فاكرينك 
> وفاكرينك وانت أم الشهيد ولما غيرتي الاسم 
> 
> ربنا يبارك لك في محمد يارب وتشوفيه أحسن واحد في الدنيا ويجعله لك قرة عين ومن الذرية الصالحة 
> 
> ألف ألف حمدلله على السلامة ونورتينا من جديد


*اشكرك يا استاذ احمد و بيني و بينك هي مفاجأة ليا انا كمان .. لاني بجد مكنتش متخيلة
ان الظروف حتسمحلي اني ارجع منتدي ابناء مصر تاني .. بس الحمد لله و دي هدية من ربنا
اني ارجع اتواصل مع افضل ناس عرفتهم في حياتي و لا مش راجعة لواحدي
راجعة و معايا قمر الدنيا كلها ان شاء الله يكون عضو في المنتدي كمان 3 سنين بالظبط 
عقبال بس ميكون عرف يقرا و يكتب ..
ربنا يخلي لنا ولادنا جميعا و يبارك لنا فيهم و في ولاد المسلمين اجمعين ..
اشكرك و كل سنة و انت طيب 
تحياتي*

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> انا مش مصدقة ..مش مصدقة ..مش مصدقة 
> 
> انا والله العظيم بجد عيني دمعت لما شوفت مشاركتك 
> 
> إزيك يا بنتي ..انتي فين بقى والله وحشتيني جدااااااااا
> 
> أنا مصراوية جدا ..بس بعد العملية


ازيك يا سارة .. انتي كمان وحشتيني جدا جدا و تسلملي عيونك يا قمر
ايه يا بنتي عملتي العملية امتي مش كنتي تقوليلي 
كنا جبنا كيلو الا ربع برتقال هههههههههههههه
و مين القمر اللي في توقيعك دي .. عارفة بتشوفي الوجه
المصري الاصيل في الارياف فعلا ... اسأليني انا 
بجد انا سعيدة جدا اني رجعت المنتدي و كان لازم ارجع
لان هنا في عشرة جميلة و ناس طيبة بجد
و كفاية ان بعد غياب اكتر من سنتين ارجع و الاقي الناس لسة فاكراني
و ربنا يهدي محمد ابني و يسيبلي الكمبيوتر اصلة مدمن ماوس 
كل سنة و انتي طيبة يا قمر
و تحياتي

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> أهلا يا شيماء
> دى مفاجأة جميلة جدا
> حمدا الله على سلامتك 
> وكل سنة وإنت طيبة
> رمضان كريم
> ومحمد براحته خالص
> يكسر فى المواضيع
> يدشدشهم
> المنتدى كله تحت أمره


اشكرك يا استاذ احمد كل سنة و انت و اسرتك كلها بخير
مش قوي كدة احسن تيجي تدخل المنتدي تلاقي الموضوع و القوائم كلها بتطير برة الشاشة
و مجهود سنين يضيعه ابني في ساعة هههههههههههههههه
و بجد شكرا علي الموضوع اللي بيتهيألي كان سبب اني ابطل كسل و ارجع المنتدي تاني
بعد متأكدت اني كنت تايهة من غيره ....
تحياتي لك و للاسرة الكريمة

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الشاطر حسن
> إنت فين يا أبوعلى
> تركت فراغ كبير
> يارب تكون بخير


هييييييييييييييييييييييه
أنا هنا
هههههههههههه
واحشني جدا ياغالي 
كل سنة وانت وأسرتك الكريمة بالف صحة 
الواحد حاسس انه لسه جديد ومش عارف يتكلم
استنى آخد نفسي
شكرا ياغالي على سؤالك وان شاء الله أحاول أنتظم معاكم الأيام دي
لاتنسانا من دعاءك ياغالي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هييييييييييييييييييييييه
> أنا هنا
> هههههههههههه
> واحشني جدا ياغالي 
> كل سنة وانت وأسرتك الكريمة بالف صحة 
> الواحد حاسس انه لسه جديد ومش عارف يتكلم
> استنى آخد نفسي
> شكرا ياغالي على سؤالك وان شاء الله أحاول أنتظم معاكم الأيام دي
> لاتنسانا من دعاءك ياغالي


أهلاااااااااا يا أبو على
وحشتنى جدا جدا 
كل سنة وإنت طيب يا جميل ورمضان كريم
إيه يا عم الغيبة دى كلها
بجد مفتقدينك 
حمدالله على السلامة
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## oo7

> *
> ازيك يا استاذ مصطفي
> الحقيقة حمادو من الاعضاء اللي فعلا تستحق اننا نسأل عنه لانه اضاف كتير لمنتدي ابناء مصر
> و انا عاوزة اشكرة لانه كان بيتصل بكل معارفة في مصر يوم جمعة الغضب 28/1/2011 و اتصل بيا
> بس انا مكنتش متابعة اي حاجة عن الثورة لان دة كان تاني يوم لابني محمد معايا
> و كنت في ثورة تانية خالص .. عموما احب اشكرة و اطمن عليه و علي كل الناس الغايبة في المنتدي
> تحياتي*


حمدا لله على سلامتك الشيماء
والف الف مبروك لابن مصر محمد

وان شاء الله هنخلى ابن البلد يعملنا منتدى جديد ونسميه
ابناء ابناء مصر

----------


## اليمامة

احن لداوداو ..الدكتورة أمل
من الشخصيات التى لا تنسى 
كم نفتقدك يا دكتورة أمل  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> احن لداوداو ..الدكتورة أمل
> من الشخصيات التى لا تنسى 
> كم نفتقدك يا دكتورة أمل


فعلا د. أمل من الشخصيات التى لا تنسى
يارب تكون بخير
ويارب يعود للمنتدى كل من طال غيابه

----------


## ابن الجنوب

معقول محدش سأل عني ؟!!!
ع العموم كل سنة وانتوا بخير والمنتدى كله بخير ..
وهتفضلوا في قلبي وعقلي مهما غبت..

----------


## hanoaa

كل أعضاء المنتدى وحشتونى جدا

----------


## TAMARA KALED

صبــــاح الخـــــير ... لأعضـــاء المنتدى جميعاً ... ::  :: 


وحشتوووووووني ...

----------


## حسام عمر

راحوا فين حبايب الدار فين فين قولي يا دار

ليلكوا كانت نور تصبح في ضي بحور بقت منتدى مهجور

قولي يا دار

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> راحوا فين حبايب الدار فين فين قولي يا دار
> 
> ليلكوا كانت نور تصبح في ضي بحور بقت منتدى مهجور
> 
> قولي يا دار






زار يا زار يا زار


يا زار قولي قولي يا زار


راحوا فين حبايب الدار


اوعى يكونوا عاملين زار


ع الفيس والعين نار


واحد بيقول للتاني غور 


فالتاني خلاه محظور


مش طايقين لبعض حضور


ومابقاش من الزار في عمار


راحوا فين حبايب الدار


فين فين قولي يا زار


كاري باللحمة يا عين


كارى كارى كارى


متزوديش الشوربة


وارمي منها السمين


وكمان شيلي الريم


الكليسترول غدار


راحوا فين حبايب الدار


فين فين قولى يا زار

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> زار يا زار يا زار
> 
> 
> يا زار قولي قولي يا زار
> 
> 
> راحوا فين حبايب الدار
> 
> 
> ...


صحيح يا زول   ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> صحيح يا زول


شنو داير هسع  :Confused:

----------


## ابن البلد

::  
فين بقه ؟ 
 :4:

----------


## عصام كابو

هو خلاص مفيش حل عشان نرجع زي زمان؟؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> هو خلاص مفيش حل عشان نرجع زي زمان؟؟


أهلا وسهلا يادكتور ليك وحشة والله

الحل في الحبل 
نجيب حبل طويل ونسحبهم واحد واحد نفر نفر صفحة صفحة جروب جروب 

فعلا هي الحكاية زادت عن حدها ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامة

----------


## فاضــل

علشان نساعد الناس ترجع لابد نعرفهم ان احنا موجودين 
و علشان نعرفهم أن احنا موجودين لازم نسيب اثر ان احنا موجودين
يمكن لما نعمل كده هما كمان يسيبوا أثر لما يكونوا موجودين

----------


## ابن البلد

بالظبط زي ما فاضل بيقول 
يا دكتور عصام 
و احنا شغالين في  حاجه كده بمساعدة جلاكسي 
وربنا يسهل ونقدر نرفع من الدنيا مرة تانيه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا مسهل  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> يا مسهل


سارة كنا عايزينك في مشروع 
 :: 
؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> سارة كنا عايزينك في مشروع 
> 
> ؟


انا اللي اقبض الاول  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> علشان نساعد الناس ترجع لابد نعرفهم ان احنا موجودين 
> و علشان نعرفهم أن احنا موجودين لازم نسيب اثر ان احنا موجودين
> يمكن لما نعمل كده هما كمان يسيبوا أثر لما يكونوا موجودين


لافض فوك ياغالي

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> بالظبط زي ما فاضل بيقول 
> يا دكتور عصام 
> و احنا شغالين في  حاجه كده بمساعدة جلاكسي 
> وربنا يسهل ونقدر نرفع من الدنيا مرة تانيه


أيوه الحل في الجلاكسي أنا فاكر ان كلهم بيحبوا الشوكولاته
نعلقها على باب المنتدى ياترى ولا في أوضة الجلوس
ههههههههههه

طب واللي عندهم سكر هنجيبهم ازاي ؟

هههههههه

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> انا اللي اقبض الاول


انتي اللي يتقبض عليكي الأول وانتي الصادقة

نسيتي منتداكي ياسارة

هتروحي من ربنا فين 

أستغفر الله العظيم
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> انتي اللي يتقبض عليكي الأول وانتي الصادقة
> 
> نسيتي منتداكي ياسارة
> 
> هتروحي من ربنا فين 
> 
> أستغفر الله العظيم


يا بيه انا موجودة والله
لكن المكان فاضي لدرجة اني شكيت انه مسكون  :: 
يرضيك يا حسن آجي الاقي نفسي لوحدي واكلم نفسي؟
مش كفاية بكلم نفسي واقعياً كمان هكلم نفسي افتراضياً؟
لأ كده كتير ..منستحملوشي  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ما تيجوا نلعب كيلو بامية؟  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> ما تيجوا نلعب كيلو بامية؟


كيلووو بااامية

----------


## مصراويةجدا

القطة العاااامية  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> يا بيه انا موجودة والله
> لكن المكان فاضي لدرجة اني شكيت انه مسكون 
> يرضيك يا حسن آجي الاقي نفسي لوحدي واكلم نفسي؟
> مش كفاية بكلم نفسي واقعياً كمان هكلم نفسي افتراضياً؟
> لأ كده كتير ..منستحملوشي


طيب ممكن في الفيس بوك تفكري الناس ان ليهم منتدى ومستنيهم 
وممكن كمان تقنعيهم انهم يخصصوا يوم أو ساعة في الأسبوع للمكان ده
يعنى ساعة للفيس وساعة علشان مصر
انتي الأمل بعد الله يامصراوية
شدي حيلك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طيب ممكن في الفيس بوك تفكري الناس ان ليهم منتدى ومستنيهم 
> وممكن كمان تقنعيهم انهم يخصصوا يوم أو ساعة في الأسبوع للمكان ده
> يعنى ساعة للفيس وساعة علشان مصر
> انتي الأمل بعد الله يامصراوية
> شدي حيلك


حصل يا فندم وابن البلد يشهد  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> حصل يا فندم وابن البلد يشهد


يبقى أستعير جملتك السابقة وأقول زيك
يامسهل

----------


## TAMARA KALED

> هو خلاص مفيش حل عشان نرجع زي زمان؟؟


مين قال كدا بس ؟!!!ممممممم  :: 

الحل بسيط جداً ... نعمل خناقة هنا في المنتدى  ::   ::  ... و الناس كُلهـــا تتلم مشـــان تتفرج و تتابع الأحــــداث ...

و يرجعوا كُلهم ... ها إيه رأيك  :: 

 :: ... بهزر بهزر  :: 

نحن في زمن التِيـــــه يا جمـــاعــة ...  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مين قال كدا بس ؟!!!ممممممم 
> 
> الحل بسيط جداً ... نعمل خناقة هنا في المنتدى   ... و الناس كُلهـــا تتلم مشـــان تتفرج و تتابع الأحــــداث ...
> 
> و يرجعوا كُلهم ... ها إيه رأيك 
> 
> ... بهزر بهزر 
> 
> نحن في زمن التِيـــــه يا جمـــاعــة ...


الرأي ما قال ابا الحكم  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> حصل يا فندم وابن البلد يشهد


أنا شاهد عيان 
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> مين قال كدا بس ؟!!!ممممممم 
> 
> الحل بسيط جداً ... نعمل خناقة هنا في المنتدى   ... و الناس كُلهـــا تتلم مشـــان تتفرج و تتابع الأحــــداث ...
> 
> و يرجعوا كُلهم ... ها إيه رأيك 
> 
> ... بهزر بهزر 
> 
> نحن في زمن التِيـــــه يا جمـــاعــة ...



أهو ده كلام الناس العقل
الناس الكمل
يا سلام 
 :: 

شوف لنا أي أتنين نبطحهم يا جماعة
 ::xx::  ::xx::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا شاهد عيان


سلامتك  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

طب نخليها كادبوري

----------


## الشاطر حسن

عايزين دم جديد في المنتدى

نغير الاستايل ونعمل حملة دعاية ومسابقات بفلوس وكروت شحن ولو حصل اللي في بالي إن شاء الله يعني بعد سنة ولاحاجة هنعمل مسابقة في رمضان مش اللي جاي اللي بعده إن شاء الله وجايزتها عمرة.

يارب أفوز يارب.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> عايزين دم جديد في المنتدى
> 
> نغير الاستايل ونعمل حملة دعاية ومسابقات بفلوس وكروت شحن ولو حصل اللي في بالي إن شاء الله يعني بعد سنة ولاحاجة هنعمل مسابقة في رمضان مش اللي جاي اللي بعده إن شاء الله وجايزتها عمرة.
> 
> يارب أفوز يارب.


انتوا مبتجوش المنتدى ليه؟
مع ان الطعمية فيه سخنة وبسمسم  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> انتوا مبتجوش المنتدى ليه؟
> مع ان الطعمية فيه سخنة وبسمسم


خلاص خدي انتي الدعاية والإعلان لأنك موهبة بصراحة
ابقي قوليلهم على فرن الفينو اللي عندينا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> خلاص خدي انتي الدعاية والإعلان لأنك موهبة بصراحة
> ابقي قوليلهم على فرن الفينو اللي عندينا


وعلى رأي المثل 
إن فاتك الميري ..اتمرمغ في ترابه  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> وعلى رأي المثل 
> إن فاتك الميري ..اتمرمغ في ترابه


وقالوا كمان : ان استوى الفينو احشيه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> وقالوا كمان : ان استوى الفينو احشيه


بص احنا ناخد المنتدى نحوله صباع كفتة الاعضاء يتغذوا عليه  :: 

وهو ده الإعجاز العلمي  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا عايز الطعميه 
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا هقولكم حاجه بس مش في مكانها 

أنتم عارفين غير أنكم نور عنينا يعني 

أنتم عارفين أننا أتقدمنا الأسبوع ده 35 ألف مركز تقريبا في ألكسا :D

بقينا 
262829

أنا عارف أنه رقم رهيب  ::  كترتيب 

بس إن شاء الله واحده واحده نرجع تاني 

مبدئيا 

المنتدى بطيء  :: 

 :: 

ودي لسه مش عارف أحلها  :: 

بس المهم أننا بنتقدم 
ولو ببطء

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا هقولكم حاجه بس مش في مكانها 
> 
> أنتم عارفين غير أنكم نور عنينا يعني 
> 
> أنتم عارفين أننا أتقدمنا الأسبوع ده 35 ألف مركز تقريبا في ألكسا :D
> 
> بقينا 
> 262829
> 
> ...


بص يا يا باشا ..وانا مقصدش اي إهانة 
اقسم بالله ما اقصد اي اهانة 
احنا زودنا سرعة النت عندنا ل 8 ميجا
والمنتدى لسة محافظ على نفس المستوى البطئ عندي ..اه والله زمبؤلك كده  :: 
يعني هو تقريبا وهو بيتقدم ال 35 الف مركز كان مضطر آسفاً يزيحنا كلنا من طريقه  :: 
انا مقدرش اطالبهم في البيت بسرعة اكتر من كده ..يشنقوني يا إكسلانس  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> بص يا يا باشا ..وانا مقصدش اي إهانة 
> اقسم بالله ما اقصد اي اهانة 
> احنا زودنا سرعة النت عندنا ل 8 ميجا
> والمنتدى لسة محافظ على نفس المستوى البطئ عندي ..اه والله زمبؤلك كده 
> يعني هو تقريبا وهو بيتقدم ال 35 الف مركز كان مضطر آسفاً يزيحنا كلنا من طريقه 
> انا مقدرش اطالبهم في البيت بسرعة اكتر من كده ..يشنقوني يا إكسلانس


المشكلة مش في سعتك انتي المشكلة في سرعة المنتدى ههههههههههه
انا من راي ترجعي لسرعة الدايل اب هتستريحي اكتر  ::

----------


## حسام عمر

وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتنا ليالي زمان

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حدش شاف عبد الوهاب  :: 
مع الإعتذار لمنير مراد
 ::

----------


## misr

الله يرحمه بقى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الله يرحمه بقى


 :: 
الله يرحمه ويحسن إليه

----------


## anupes

وحشتوني جداااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> وحشتوني جداااااااااااااااااااا


مظلوم ؟؟؟؟
انت متنكر ولا إيه ؟؟؟  ::

----------


## anupes

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ودا تنكر برضه  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ودا تنكر برضه


هههههههههههه اه 
عامل زي تنكر المخبرين كدا  :: 

نورت يافندم  :f:

----------


## anupes

> هههههههههههه اه 
> عامل زي تنكر المخبرين كدا 
> 
> نورت يافندم


ربنا يبارك فيكي يا جيهان
تسلميلي يارب  ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*عود أحمد ان شاء الله.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*أللا بصحيح...

الدكتورة / زهراء فين؟

حد يعرف يطمننا عليها؟
ما كانش بكالريوس دا يا دكتورة اللي حياخدك كدا مننا...
حولي آداب قسم "سنسكريتي" أحسن... حتروقي خاااالص.

وفين / اسكندراني؟

بيكوّم في الدولارات على قلبه وللا إيه؟ ههههههههه*

----------


## anupes

الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ ايمن  :: 
واحمد بيسلم عليك  ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ ايمن 
> واحمد بيسلم عليك


*الله يجازيك خير يا أ. مظلوم

وأشكرك على توصيل السلام...

وأرجوك تسلم لي عليه جدا...

بس... سؤال كدا...

"أحمد" مين بقى؟ الأحمدات هنا كتير بسم الله ما شاء الله.... ههههههه*

----------


## anupes

> *عود أحمد ان شاء الله.*


دا هوه  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> دا هوه


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## anupes

واحشني يابو يوسف  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هم الأخوات اللي أساميهم بحرف النون مختفيات ليه؟

فين "ناريمان"؟

وفين "نور 2005"؟

يعني اللي بحرف النون يلحق يغير اسمه بقى وللا إيه؟*

----------


## زهــــراء

> *أللا بصحيح...
> 
> الدكتورة / زهراء فين؟
> 
> حد يعرف يطمننا عليها؟
> ما كانش بكالريوس دا يا دكتورة اللي حياخدك كدا مننا...
> حولي آداب قسم "سنسكريتي" أحسن... حتروقي خاااالص.
> 
> وفين / اسكندراني؟
> ...


 صدقني انا موجودة يا عم أيمن بس ساعات بأتوه مني شخصيا ههههه
لا بكالوريوس ده كان ايام الشباب وحاليا داخلة في حوار ثاااااني أشد مرار هههههه يلا احكام السن بقى  :: 
تسلملي والله على سؤالك 
هو الحقيقة الصعوبة عندي تكمن حاليا إني نادرا ما ألاقي وقت ادخل من اللاب توب والوضع من التاب او الموبايل مو مريح 
هانت هانت كلها اربع سنين وأبو صلاح يلاقي الحل ههههههه


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## misr

> صدقني انا موجودة يا عم أيمن بس ساعات بأتوه مني شخصيا ههههه
> لا بكالوريوس ده كان ايام الشباب وحاليا داخلة في حوار ثاااااني أشد مرار هههههه يلا احكام السن بقى 
> تسلملي والله على سؤالك 
> هو الحقيقة الصعوبة عندي تكمن حاليا إني نادرا ما ألاقي وقت ادخل من اللاب توب والوضع من التاب او الموبايل مو مريح 
> هانت هانت كلها اربع سنين وأبو صلاح يلاقي الحل ههههههه
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ما انتي  بتكتبي اهو من الايفون زي العفاريت

----------


## زهــــراء

محمد شتري باشا مواليد مايو ازي سعادتك؟؟ ولسه قاعد عالسطوح ولا نزلت خلاص :D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## زهــــراء

> ما انتي  بتكتبي اهو من الايفون زي العفاريت


بِسْم الله الرحمن الرحيم هم بيطلعوا منين  :: 
انت عارف اني كنت رامية الجهاز في الدرج بقى له شهرين من غير شحن افتكرتكم من شوية شحنته ودخلت هههههه
يافندم الايفون ده تقريبا محتفظة به وفاءا لا اكثر  :: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ابن البلد

> بِسْم الله الرحمن الرحيم هم بيطلعوا منين 
> انت عارف اني كنت رامية الجهاز في الدرج بقى له شهرين من غير شحن افتكرتكم من شوية شحنته ودخلت هههههه
> يافندم الايفون ده تقريبا محتفظة به وفاءا لا اكثر 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


وفاء 
يا عيني يا بنتي 
لا ده أحنا نجمع ونجيب لك نوبايل بقه  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

> وفاء 
> يا عيني يا بنتي 
> لا ده أحنا نجمع ونجيب لك نوبايل بقه


هههههه لاء هو جديد بس غالبا ماشية بالاندرويد 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anupes

> محمد شتري باشا مواليد مايو ازي سعادتك؟؟ ولسه قاعد عالسطوح ولا نزلت خلاص :D
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ازيك يا دكتور زوزو :: 
سلامات يا باشا عاش مين شافك  :: 
ايوه يا بنتي مايو ومن مواليد برج الجوزاء  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> هههههه لاء هو جديد بس غالبا ماشية بالاندرويد 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


أحنا ماشيين بالعلاج يا بنتي 
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## زهــــراء

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ازيك يا دكتور زوزو
> سلامات يا باشا عاش مين شافك 
> ايوه يا بنتي مايو ومن مواليد برج الجوزاء


هههههه ماانا عارفة كنت افتكرك كل سنة في يوم ميلادك والله  :: 
الحمد لله تمام انت عامل ايه وعامل نيو لوك يعني ومغير النيك نيم بتستخبى من مييييين هههههه


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## زهــــراء

> أحنا ماشيين بالعلاج يا بنتي


هو انت بتعيا أصلا ياعم  :: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ابن البلد

> هو انت بتعيا أصلا ياعم 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


على حسب 
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## reda laby

اتمنى عودة منتدانا الى سابق عهده
من الانطلاقات فى عالم جوجل و الحصريات

----------

